# [How To] Duo-LED-Leisten selbstgemacht



## exa (8. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte euch einfach mal näher bringen, wie man eine Gehäusebeleuchtung selbst machen kann, weil man entweder Lust zum basteln hat, Geld sparen will, oder - wie ich - mehrere Farben in einer Leiste braucht und nicht gleich zu teuren Vollfarb-LED-Leisten greifen will, die noch dazu nen teuren Controller brauchen...

das ganze ist in 2 Teile gegliedert:

*1. der mechanische Teil*

Um eine LED-Leiste selbst zu machen, muss man natürlich nicht nur löten, sondern auch ersta mal die Leiste an sich basteln. Dazu braucht ihr nicht viel:

- 1m Aluwinkelprofil, 10x10mm... das wars

Da Alu so weich ist, habe ich das ganze zwischen einer Holzlatte und einen Katon gespannt; Auf die Aluleiste zeichnet ihr nun die gewünschte Länge, einen Mittelstreifen, und die Abstände der LEDs an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach wird das ganze mit einem Körner gekörnt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schließlich passend abgesägt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habt ihr leider Sägekanten, die nicht nur unschön aussehen, sondern auch eine Verletzungsgefahr für euch und die Kabel im PC darstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also erstmal mit einer feinen Feile ran an die Arbeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach fangen wir mit dem maschinellen an, und da gilt an aller erster Stelle: SICHERHEIT GEHT VOR!!! Also Schutzbrille! Denn die Späne die ihr oben links neben der Brille seht sind messerscharf und können im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes böse ins Auge gehen, was nicht gerade angenehm sein dürfte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun spannt ihr das ganze wieder fest und bohrt mit einem 5mm Bohrer (da man meist 4,8 oder 5mm LEDs verwendet) die angekörnten Löcher; die richtige Umdrehungszahl für so weiches Metall wie alu ist ca 1500 Umdrehungen pro Minute



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr damit fertig seid, habt ihr das Problem das auf der anderen Seite scharfe Grate entstanden sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da kein Senker auf die Löcher passt, weil da zu wenig Platz ist, muss man eben zu einem 6mm Bochrer greifen um das ganze anzusenken, und so die Grate zu entfernen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Energebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (8. April 2009)

*2. der elektronische Teil*

Nun habt ihr eure Aluleiste passend vorbereitet, dann wollen wir mal zum elektronischen Teil kommen:

hier seht ihr das was ihr braucht (hab Abisolierzange und Lötzinn vergessen, sieht man später)

- eure Aluleiste
- Lineal
- Sekundenkleber
- LEDs und passende Vorwiderstände
- Schrumpfschlauch
- Litze, ich habe Farblich getrennte für Plus und Minus, is einfach 
übersichtlicher
- Seitenschneider
- Flachzange 
- Abisolierzange
- Lötkolben
- Lötzinn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor wir richtig loslegen, beschäftigen wir uns nochmal mit der Schaltung. Zuerst einmal LEDs: LEDs sind Dioden, dh sie lassen Strom nur in einer Richtung durch, in der anderen blockieren sie ihn. LEDs haben nun die besondere eigenschaft, das sie dabei auch noch Licht abgeben, daher auch ihr Name: *L*ight *e*mmitting *D*iode, oder auch Leuchtdiode.
Halbleiter haben wie jedes andere Bauteil Kenndaten.

Doch zuerst betrachten wir uns so eine LED mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sehen, das die Diode zwei verschieden lange Beinchen hat, wobei das *k*urze die *K*athode ist, und das lange die Anode, die den *p*-dotierten Teil kennzeichnet. Daraus folgt der Merksatz: *p (dotiert) an Plus bringt (Strom)Fluss*.

wer herausfinden will was p dotiert heißt, sollte sich genauer mit Dioden beschäftigen:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diode

Die Diode schaltet ab einer gewissen Voltzahl durch, bei Leuchtdioden gibt es zusätzlich ein Spannungsintervall, in dem sie nahe an der Nennleuchtleistung liegt; diese hängt von dem Werkstoff der Diode ab, der auch die Farbe des emmittierten Lichts bestimmt. Bei meinen blauen LEDs zb ist das 2,9-4 Volt. Man kann Dioden also nicht einfach an 12 Volt hängen, denn sonst gehen sie kaputt, was aber nicht heißt das sie durchbrennen, und so einen unendlichen Widerstand darstellen (Stromkreis unterbrochen), sondern sie schlagen durch, was bedeutet sie werden zum Kurzschluss. Das ist das besondere an der Diode, das man beachten muss (dazu gleich mehr)

Ergo brauchen wir einen Vorwiderstand, der uns von den im PC üblichen 12 Volt 8 Volt wegnimmt, damit 4 Volt für unsere LED bleiben. Nun ist die Frage, welchen brauchen wir? Da kommt das 2. wichtige Kriterium ins Spiel: der typische Flussstrom einer Diode; dieser liegt meist bei 20-25 Milliampere.

Das grundlegendste Gesetz der Elekrotechnik lautet: *Spannung = Strom x Widerstand*.

Wir können diese Formel einfach umstellen, sodass wir den Widerstand herausbekommen: *Widerstand = Spannung / Strom*

Nun können wir den passenden Widerstand für unsere LED berechnen, wobei wir beachten müssen, das wir nur 8 Volt loswerden wollen, und nicht 12 Volt!
Also: 8 Volt / 0.025 Ampere = 320 Ohm... Voilà, unser Vorwiderstand

Betrachten wir nun die benötigte Schaltung, um mehrere LEDs zu betreiben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie wir sehen, werden alle LEDs mit einem Vorwiderstand versehen, und das ganze wir parallel geschaltet. 
Einige werden sich jetz sagen: völlig unnötig, warum nicht in Reihe, ohne Widerstand, ginge doch auch, denn 3 LEDs mit 4 Volt in Reihe ergeben 12Volt! Das ist richtig, allerdings muss man überlegen, was passiert, wenn eine LED kaputt geht (siehe oben): die anderen beiden LEDs, die nun an 12 Volt hängen, halten aber nur 8 Volt aus, dh sie gehen auch kaputt, und man hat einen satten Kurzschluss im PC.

*Zudem ist diese Reihenschaltung ohne Vorwiderstand sowieso zum scheitern verurteilt, die entscheidende Größe der Stromfluss ist, der begrenzt werden muss, sonst gehen LEDs sofort kaputt (also selbst wenn man eine LED mit den angegebenen 2,9-4Volt betreibt, denn es ist kein Widerstand zur Strombegrenzung da...)*

Wieder andere werden sagen: ok, parallel ist nun klar, aber warum vor jede LED ein Widerstand, einer für alle würde doch auch gehen! Auch vollkommen richtig, aber zum einen braucht man dafür einen Hochlastwiederstand, denn normale halten nur 0,25 Watt aus, und zum anderen betrachten wir mal wieder was passiert, wenn eine LED kaputt geht: Dort fällt keine Spannung mehr ab, und der Widerstand muss die vollen 12 Volt ertragen, und raucht irgendwann ab => alles dunkel, und man weiß nicht, welche LED nun kaputt ist

LEDs bekommt man übrigens in allen erdenklichen Formen und Farben sowie Helligkeiten auf ebay...
Viele Shops verkaufen sie auch gleich mit passenden Vorwiderständen und Schrumpfschlauch!


Um nun bequem die LEDs verkleben zu können, und nicht ständig festhalten zu müssen, habe ich die Aluleiste mit Tesa an der Tischkante befestigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habe ich die LEDs am Rand mit Sekundenkleber versehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einfach kopfüber in die Löcher gesteckt; dann einfach ne halbe Stunde trocknen lassen. Dabei solltet ihr darauf achten, das ihr die langen Beinchen auf einer Seite habt, und die kurzen auf der anderen Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das passiert ist, könnt ihr die kurzen Beinchen der LEDs (*k*urz = *K*athode; also Minuspol) umbiegen in eine Richtung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passend kürzen (ca bis zum "Knubbel")...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und anschließend Lötzeug bereitlegen. Also Lötkolben rein in die Steckdose; dieser sollte 25 Watt nicht überschreiten, da sonst die Bauteile zu heiß werden. Was zum Unterlegen ist auch wichtig, sonst versaut ihr euch evtl den Tisch, und ihr braucht natürlich Lötzinn. *Beim löten solltet ihr euch bewusst machen, das der Metallteil des Kolbens über 200°C heiß wird, und die beim Löten enstehenden Dämpfe gesundheitsschädlich sind, also am besten nicht den Kopf über die Lötstelle halten, und das Zimmer belüften!*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Löten immer erst die Bauteile heiß werden lassen (also ca 2 Sekunden dranhalten, an BEIDE Bauteile), und das Lötzinn an den Bauteilen, und nicht am Lötkolben schmelzen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann könnt ihr die Widerstände schonmal auf einer Seite auf ca 4mm kürzen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genauso wie Die Pluspole der LEDs, die ihr noch verzinnt, um es beim löten einfacher zu haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schließlich die Widerstände anlöten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetz wirds fummlig; messt euch Litze in passenden Abständen zu den Leds ab (bei mir 3cm, da ich jede 2. verlöten muss, da ich abwechselnd eine blaue und eine orangene habe, und nicht beide Farben gleichzeitig leuchten sollen), gebt noch 1cm hinzu und schneidet euch auch passende Zuleitungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann benutzt die Abisolierzange, um an beiden Seiten der Litzestücke jeweils ca 5mm abzuisolieren. Nehmt diese dann über kreuz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdrillt sie...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und verzinnt sie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis sollte so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sinn des ganzen ist, das man eine Leitung mit Kontaktstellen hat, und nun einfach nur noch mit den Wiederständen verlötet werden muss, andernfalls hätte man 3 sachen zum verlöten gehabt, und zeigt mir mal den Menschen, der 4 Sachen Halten kann, und das zitterfrei

Verlötet dann NUR die erste LED mit dieser Leitung, und biegt die verzinnten Teile zum Kabel, dann könnt ihr Schrumpfschlauch drüberziehen, und damit ist das ganze isoliert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das habe ich dann auch mit der ersten blauen LED gemacht, und dann kommt der richtig fummlige Teil, denn ab jetz muss man, um den Schrumpfschlauch noch drüberzubekommen, das ganze erst biegen, und dann verlöten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann schiebt ihr wieder Schrumpfschlauch drüber, und dann wieder umbiegen und löten... das macht ihr solange, bis alles Verlötet ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann seid ihr auch "schon" fertig, denn bei den engen Platzverhältnissen ist es manchmal nervenaufreibend zu löten...
Nun könnt ihr das ganze testen, was ihr am besten mit solch einem Steckernetzteil tut, dieses erhaltet ihr günstig zb bei pollin, reichelt, oder conrad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis in orange:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und blau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es hat Spass gemacht, und geholfen.
Jegliche Fragen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, oder einfach Kommentare sind natürlich herzlich willkommen!!!


----------



## exa (8. April 2009)

nochmals meiner


----------



## exa (8. April 2009)

so, nach 2,5 h bin ich nun fertig

viel spass damit...


----------



## DaxTrose (8. April 2009)

Top  Wär mir aber zu fummelig!


----------



## Hanskaese (8. April 2009)

Genau so eine Anleitung hab ich schon gesucht 
Ist dir richtig gut gelungen


----------



## Beamer (8. April 2009)

Finde ich auch Top
und so viel arbeit ist es auch garnicht kann man leicht selber machen...

mfg
Beamer


----------



## Masterwana (8. April 2009)

Schönes How-To 

Kommt genau richtig, will mir demnächst *soetwas* in der art bauen.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (8. April 2009)

Geiles How To! Ich werde es vielleicht auchmal ausprobieren.


----------



## gdfan (8. April 2009)

Schön gemacht, super geschrieben und die Bilder sind auch klasse
Wenn ich wieder Zeit habe werde ich das auch mal machen und meine Ergebnisse hier posten
Insgesammt ein klasse HowTo


----------



## king_hoe (8. April 2009)

hi. schönes how-to. könntest du vielleicht noch ergänzen, wie ich das ganze dann noch am besten unter strom setze, bzw womit? wäre top.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2009)

Sehr schönes How-To!
Ich finde es auch gut, dass du erklärst warum du vor jede LED einen Widerstand setzt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## exa (9. April 2009)

king_hoe schrieb:


> hi. schönes how-to. könntest du vielleicht noch ergänzen, wie ich das ganze dann noch am besten unter strom setze, bzw womit? wäre top.



wird noch ergänzt

@ all: danke für das positive Feedback


----------



## Fabian (9. April 2009)

Sehr schön,auf sowas habe ich gewartet

Werde mir die Tage mal Led´s besorgen,allergings werden bei mir einige mehr verbaut.

Kann man der bequemlichkeite nicht einfach Isolierband nehmen,oder hat dies Nachteile?

Nochmal danke für das schöne HowTo


----------



## exa (9. April 2009)

du kannst natürlich auch isoband nehmen, wollte ich aus Platz und Fummelgründen nicht machen


----------



## JOJO (9. April 2009)

Fast alles richtig beschrieben, dafür 

Zu bedenken ist, das in einer Reihenschaltung die Belastung aufgrund des höheren Widerstandes der Gesamtschaltung die Spannungsquelle höher belastetet wird. Bei einer Parallelschaltung ist hingegen der Gesamtwiderstand der Schaltung kleiner, als der kleinste Einzelwiderstand!

Auch stimmt leider die Beschreibung der Reihenschaltung nicht, denn wenn ein Verbraucher abraucht, so fließt in der gesamten Schaltung kein Strom mehr!

Ebenso sollte klar gestellt werden, wie die LED angeschlossen werden! Kathode - Anode!

Was die 5 Daumen jedoch verhindert hat, ist die fatale Sache, das keine Sicherung im Kreis vorhanden ist. Entsteht bei unsachgemäßem Anschluß ein Kurzschluß kann es zu einem Ableben des Netzteils oder gar zu einem Brand kommen. Die Ausgänge des Netzteils sind überaus hochstromfähig!
Zum testen vor Anschluß der Schaltung an das PC Netzteil, sollte ein Accu- u/o Batt. Pack verwendet werden!

Also besser den Euro in einen Sicherungshalter nebst Feinsicherung investieren.

Und was Isolierband angeht. Der Verlöter benutzt Schrupfschlauch, allein dieser Einsatz und der Hinweis verdient schon 

Als Versorgungsspannung können alle positiven Spannungen des Netzteils benutzt werden. Wer es noch besser machen möchte als oben beschrieben, der setzt einen Spannungsregler (5V/ 1A), Sicherung, Platine und Flachbandkabel ein. So kann man dann sukzessive seine LED Beleuchtung ausbauen.

Ansonsten wirklich top, etwas was hier wirklich fehlt!


----------



## MasT3rH (9. April 2009)

Sieht sehr gut aus, ich glaube, das bau ich mir jetzt auch!


Masterwana schrieb:


> Schönes How-To
> 
> Kommt genau richtig, will mir demnächst *soetwas* in der art bauen.



Wenn du dir das baust, hoffe ich doch, dass du das ganze schön mit Bildern dokumentierst, habe mir so etwas in der Art auch vorgestellt, jedoch keine guten Ideen gehabt...
Mfg


----------



## exa (9. April 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Fast alles richtig beschrieben, dafür
> 
> Zu bedenken ist, das in einer Reihenschaltung die Belastung aufgrund des höheren Widerstandes der Gesamtschaltung die Spannungsquelle höher belastetet wird. Bei einer Parallelschaltung ist hingegen der Gesamtwiderstand der Schaltung kleiner, als der kleinste Einzelwiderstand!
> 
> Auch stimmt leider die Beschreibung der Reihenschaltung nicht, denn wenn ein Verbraucher abraucht, so fließt in der gesamten Schaltung kein Strom mehr!



dann hast du nicht richtig aufgepasst, eine LED die kaputt geht verursacht keine Unterbrechung, sondern einen Kurzschluss; Ich bezog mich dabei an eine Reihenschaltun von LEDs direkt an der Spannungsquelle



JOJO schrieb:


> Ebenso sollte klar gestellt werden, wie die LED angeschlossen werden! Kathode - Anode!



Da hast du Recht, das sollte ich noch besser darstellen



JOJO schrieb:


> Was die 5 Daumen jedoch verhindert hat, ist die fatale Sache, das keine Sicherung im Kreis vorhanden ist. Entsteht bei unsachgemäßem Anschluß ein Kurzschluß kann es zu einem Ableben des Netzteils oder gar zu einem Brand kommen. Die Ausgänge des Netzteils sind überaus hochstromfähig!
> Zum testen vor Anschluß der Schaltung an das PC Netzteil, sollte ein Accu- u/o Batt. Pack verwendet werden!



Hast du auch Recht, zum testen habe ich stets mein Steckernetzteil benutzt mit 1A, nicht mit dem PC Netzteil, wo unter Umständen 30A und mehr da sind! Wird noch ergänzt



JOJO schrieb:


> Also besser den Euro in einen Sicherungshalter nebst Feinsicherung investieren.


Kann man natürlich machen, da bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht druaf gekommen, weil ich weiß was ich tue^^



JOJO schrieb:


> Und was Isolierband angeht. Der Verlöter benutzt Schrupfschlauch, allein dieser Einsatz und der Hinweis verdient schon
> 
> Als Versorgungsspannung können alle positiven Spannungen des Netzteils benutzt werden. Wer es noch besser machen möchte als oben beschrieben, der setzt einen Spannungsregler (5V/ 1A), Sicherung, Platine und Flachbandkabel ein. So kann man dann sukzessive seine LED Beleuchtung ausbauen.



Das ist wie ich finde Vorbildlich, aber doch etwas aufwändig und teurer...



JOJO schrieb:


> Ansonsten wirklich top, etwas was hier wirklich fehlt!



THX!


----------



## rebel4life (9. April 2009)

Ich möchte noch etwas bezüglich des Lötkolbens anmerken:

Es wird häufig die Leistung mit der Temperatur verwechselt, es ist nicht  schlecht wenn man einen Lötkolben mit z.B. 50W hat, da geht kein Bauteil zu schnell kaputt, sofern der Lötkolben ordentlich geregelt wird, was bei Einsteigermodellen oder Dachrinnenlötkolben (>120W) nicht der Fall ist und man so Temperaturen über 360°C erreicht, was wirklich nicht gut ist, aber z.B. mit der Weller WSP80 (80W) lassen sich solche Lötstellen besser machen als wie mit dem von dir verwendeten Lötkolben, denn der WS80 regelt sehr schnell nach und man hat dadurch ziemlich schnell die Lötstelle auf der richtigen Temperatur, damit sich eine gute Diffusionsschicht bilden kann.


Um Strom zu sparen könntest du auch 2-3 LEDs in Reihe schalten, dadurch müsstest du nicht so viel am Vorwiderstand verheizen. Wenn eine kaputt geht tauscht man die ja eh aus, deswegen sollte es nicht so tragisch sein.

Die Sicherung sollte auf jeden Fall eingbaut werden, hier kann man sich entweder einen Feinsicherungshalter fertig mit Kabel kaufen oder einfach die Leds direkt hinten auf eine Platine löten, dadurch spart man sich die Schrumschläuche.


Aber insgesamt für unerfahrene Anwender eine gute Anleitung!


----------



## exa (9. April 2009)

hm nun ich habe schon einiges an leds verbaut, und nie eine sicherung verwendet, besser ists natürlich...

ein regelbarer Lötkolben ist natürlich schön, hab leider keinen


----------



## no_RIB (21. April 2009)

Danke dir für die ausführliche Erklärung, hilft mir sehr !


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

ich hab 2 fragen 

wie bist du auf die Widerstände gekommen?
2 wie groß sind die einzelne wieder stände und wie viele hast du reingelötet?


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

deine erste frage ist im how to mit einem rechenbsp erklärt

die 2te eig auch, für JEDE led ein vorwiderstand, ich habe leider nur 470er da gehabt...


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> deine erste frage ist im how to mit einem rechenbsp erklärt
> 
> die 2te eig auch, für JEDE led ein vorwiderstand, ich habe leider nur 470er da gehabt...




aso du hast via Ohmisches Gesetzt denn vorwiederstand ausgerechnet denn du bei der LED nutzen kannst. Oke echt stark 

ich glaub ich bau mir auch sowas.....


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

> die 2te eig auch, für JEDE led ein vorwiderstand, ich habe leider nur 470er da gehabt...


 
Eig stimmt dass nicht ... ich habe nur EINEN vorwiderstand . Und den in reihe zu den parallelgeschalteten leds . ist der selbe effekt aber extrem viel weniger fummel arbeit . Ist schön erklärt und bebildert aber das jede led einen widerstand bekommt ist nicht nötig und hält auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Eig stimmt dass nicht ... ich habe nur EINEN vorwiderstand . Und den in reihe zu den parallelgeschalteten leds . ist der selbe effekt aber extrem viel weniger fummel arbeit . Ist schön erklärt und bebildert aber das jede led einen widerstand bekommt ist nicht nötig und hält auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, ich geh auf Nummer sicher, da ich es lieber habe wenn nur ein Bauteil im arsch ist, auch nur das nicht mehr geht

natürlich KANN man deine Version nutzen, nur is dann eben gleich alles dunkel wenn mal was kaputt geht

ist auch ausführlich oben erläutert...


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

Stimmt nicht ! Das ist ja keine reihenschaltung ...

Es gehen allle anderen weiter wenn eine kaputt ist !
Wenn der Vorwiderstand kaputt ist geht nix mehr stimmt aber dann weiss ich woran es liegt  und muss nur den widerstand tauschen ...

Deine Erläuterung bezieht sich auf eine reihenschaltung ... Davon mal ab kann man LEDS nicht in reihe schlten !


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

das ist schon klar, nur wird dein widerstand jetzt mehr belastet, und geht je nach dem gleich mit über den jordan...

dann is alles dunkel

leds kann man schon in reihe schalten, nur ist das absolut keine gute idee^^


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

?? dann erkläre mir mal wie du das machen willst  ich bin sehr gespannt ...
Denn nimmste z.B 6 LED an 12 V passiert nicht ...gar nichts... denn die erste ist sofort kaputt ! somit gehen die anderen auch nicht !
machste nen vorwiderstand dran geht auch nichts da dann die spannung an der ersten led abfällt und so mit ist es auch wieder dunkel ...
ekläre mir echt mal wie das gehen soll ...


Mein Widerstand wird nur minimal belastet als deine ... wenn man ein kauft der den passenden strom aushält geht der ewig und drei tage  
Das der über den jordan geht ist totaler quatsch er bekommt exakt die selbe spannung ab wie deine ( ohmsches gesetz) 
einzig der strom der durch fließt wird höher aber das ist maginal 

davon mal ganz ab ist deine arbeit echt klasse  muss man neidlos anerkennen !!!


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> ?? dann erkläre mir mal wie du das machen willst  ich bin sehr gespannt ...
> Denn nimmste z.B 6 LED an 12 V passiert nicht ...gar nichts... denn die erste ist sofort kaputt ! somit gehen die anderen auch nicht !
> machste nen vorwiderstand dran geht auch nichts da dann die spannung an der ersten led abfällt und so mit ist es auch wieder dunkel ...
> ekläre mir echt mal wie das gehen soll ...



das meinte ich mit absolut keine gute idee^^

du kannst allerdings auch bei zb 3.5 Volt LEDs 3LEDs mit einem Vorwiderstand in Reihe schalten... dann bleiben zwar nur 1,5 Volt die der Widerstand abkriegt, aber es geht...



Demcy schrieb:


> Mein Widerstand wird nur minimal belastet als deine ... wenn man ein kauft der den passenden strom aushält geht der ewig und drei tage
> Das der über den jordan geht ist totaler quatsch er bekommt exakt die selbe spannung ab wie deine ( ohmsches gesetz)
> einzig der strom der durch fließt wird höher aber das ist maginal



wie gesagt, ich geh halt lieber auf Nummer sicher

Standard Widerstände halten ja auch nur 1/4 Watt aus...
wenn du jetzt wie ich LEDs im Komplettpaket kaufst (mit passendem Vorwiderstand und Schrumpfschlauch) dann kann ich das nicht so einfach machen, hängt dann auch noch stark von der Anzahl der LEDs ab, welchen man überhaupt nehmen kann...

es ist halt so, das man nach obiger anleitung nicht als anfänger zb vergisst, das ein widerstand eben auch ein P-tot hat, halt einfach idiotensicher



Demcy schrieb:


> davon mal ganz ab ist deine arbeit echt klasse  muss man neidlos anerkennen !!!



THX


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

Bei einer Parallel Schaltung ändert sich nur der Strom (Amper)

Bei einer Reihe die Spannung (Volt)


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

> Standard Widerstände halten ja auch nur 1/4 Watt aus...
> wenn du jetzt wie ich LEDs im Komplettpaket kaufst (mit passendem Vorwiderstand und Schrumpfschlauch) dann kann ich das nicht so einfach machen, hängt dann auch noch stark von der Anzahl der LEDs ab, welchen man überhaupt nehmen kann...
> 
> es ist halt so, das man nach obiger anleitung nicht als anfänger zb vergisst, das ein widerstand eben auch ein P-tot hat, halt einfach idiotensicher


 
Evtl. hättest du das in deinem HowTo sofort schreiben sollen 
und für die anderen die nicht alles in diese diskusion verstehen : Ptot = Leistung bei der ein widerstand kaputt geht ...

Richtig ist das deine anleitung idiotensicher ist ! aber bei mir ging es ja um den aufwand und der ist nunmal geringer  
Ich kaufe meine leds auch nie in nem "fertigpaket" sondern einzeln + speziefischen widerstand (E reihe und belastbarkeit ) 
 Und dank des ohmschen gesetz ist das auch fix ausgerechnet ... evtl können wir das how to in der beziehung noch mal "updaten" ? den es gibt auch faule bastler 



> Bei einer Parallel Schaltung ändert sich nur der Strom (Amper)
> 
> Bei einer Reihe die Spannung (Volt)


 
keiner hat was anderes behauptet


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

klar, kann auch noch eine "profi" bemerkung dabei setzen...

der lötaufwand is sicher geringer, der verständnis aufwand jedoch nicht^^

ich bleibe gern generell bei meinem idiotensicher, denn bauteile altern ja auch (sicher, eher ein psychologischer effekt; bin halt perfektionist), der aufwand ist es mir wert, auch wenn ich das wissen um andere lösungen habe...


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

mal ne andere frage ...

Wie hast du die dingereig alles verschaltet ( ein/aus ) über normale kippschlter ? taster? oder direkt an die spannung vom rechner ?


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage ...
> 
> Wie hast du die dingereig alles verschaltet ( ein/aus ) über normale kippschlter ? taster? oder direkt an die spannung vom rechner ?



das wüsste ich auch gern und vorallem wie er das gemacht das die Blinken


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

also die blider sind durch anhalten ans steckernetzteil entstanden, ich werde diese aber über einen kippschalter schalten, muss mir noch schalter kaufen gehen^^

das ganze wir dann über 3 polige schalter laufen ein-aus-ein, damit ich auch 2 farben mit einem schalter bedienen kann; das schließt natürlich auch eine doppelbeleuchtung aus



Lassreden schrieb:


> das wüsste ich auch gern und vorallem wie er das gemacht das die Blinken



wie jetz blinken, da blinkt nix, das is dauerbetrieb^^


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> also die blider sind durch anhalten ans steckernetzteil entstanden, ich werde diese aber über einen kippschalter schalten, muss mir noch schalter kaufen gehen^^
> 
> das ganze wir dann über 3 polige schalter laufen ein-aus-ein, damit ich auch 2 farben mit einem schalter bedienen kann; das schließt natürlich auch eine doppelbeleuchtung aus
> 
> ...



ich meinte wie die Roten mit den Blauen LED wechseln, Oder sind das 2 verschiedene?


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

also das sind zwar Duo Led Leisten, auf welcher 2 verschiedene Sorten LEDs verbaut sind, aber schau mal auf das Foto überm Netzteil, da sind 3 (!!!) Anschlusskabel

eins für Plus bei blau, eins für Plus bei orange, und eins für Minus...

ich kann bei dieser Leiste also wählen, welche Farbe ich nun haben will...
ob ich nun blau oder orange einschalte ist rein nach Geschmack


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> also das sind zwar Duo Led Leisten, auf welcher 2 verschiedene Sorten LEDs verbaut sind, aber schau mal auf das Foto überm Netzteil, da sind 3 (!!!) Anschlusskabel
> 
> eins für Plus bei blau, eins für Plus bei orange, und eins für Minus...
> 
> ...




Aso sag mal verkaufst du auch solche leisten? also ich mein fertig bestückte


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

nein, diese habe ich für mein Projekt gemacht (siehe Sig)

verkaufen lohnt nicht, da ich bei entsrechendem Aufwand einen Preis verlangen würde, der weit über der Schmerzgrenze für viele liegt...genau deshalb habe ich ja das How to gemacht, damit das jeder selbst in die Hand nehmen kann

zudem könnte ich sowas wenn dann nur auf Anfrage machen, da ich sonst ein Gewerbe anmelden müsste


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> nein, diese habe ich für mein Projekt gemacht (siehe Sig)
> 
> verkaufen lohnt nicht, da ich bei entsrechendem Aufwand einen Preis verlangen würde, der weit über der Schmerzgrenze für viele liegt...genau deshalb habe ich ja das How to gemacht, damit das jeder selbst in die Hand nehmen kann
> 
> zudem könnte ich sowas wenn dann nur auf Anfrage machen, da ich sonst ein Gewerbe anmelden müsste




asooo..........dann müsste ich mir das mal kopieren darf ich das?
auf jedenfall Geile arbeit !!! Du hast ein Händchen für sowas!!! 
Ich versuch das auch mal aber Statt Metall nehme ich Holz müsste nur noch in ein Fachmann Geschäft reingehen und alles kaufen.


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

aber natürlich, dafür ist es da!!!!

das was nicht erlaubt ist: das ding irgendwo anders posten, oder irgendwie anders veröffentlichen ohne meine zustimmung...

für den privatgebrauch jederzeit zum ausdrucken, kopieren etc...


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> aber natürlich, dafür ist es da!!!!
> 
> das was nicht erlaubt ist: das ding irgendwo anders posten, oder irgendwie anders veröffentlichen ohne meine zustimmung...
> 
> für den privatgebrauch jederzeit zum ausdrucken, kopieren etc...



danke ich hab gerade angefangen mal ne frage zu den LED´s sind das 3mm oder 5mm?

ich hab nen Adapter gefunden für 9V und 1 A ich muss nur wissen ob das für 10LED´s reich oder ob ich mir den 15V nehmen soll

aber zuerst muss ich mir 0.25mm² Kabel Kaufen und nen PAAR LED


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

das sind 5mm LEDs

geht aber genauso mit 3mm, nur muss man dann eben die löcher anders bohren...

9V 1A is ok, dann hast du es halt nicht so hell, wenn du die Widerstände auf 12 V gerechnet hast, kannst ja aber auch auf 9 V rechnen


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> das sind 5mm LEDs
> 
> geht aber genauso mit 3mm, nur muss man dann eben die löcher anders bohren...
> 
> 9V 1A is ok, dann hast du es halt nicht so hell, wenn du die Widerstände auf 12 V gerechnet hast, kannst ja aber auch auf 9 V rechnen



ich habe ein vorwiederstand von 330Ohm ausgerechnet..

aber das problem besteht darin woher hast du die LED´s?
sind 5mm LED´s wirklich so Teuer?? 1.40 Pro stück meine güte

ich würde das auch mit einem 15 Volt Transformator testen... falls es nicht so klaubt wie ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

auf welche Spannung beziehen sich denn deine 330 Ohm?

Leds din nicht sooo teuer, also 1,40 is enorm
welche willst du denn einsetzen???

schau mal hier, bei ebay:
http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=5mm...m270.l1313&_odkw=5mm+Led+Flqachkopf&_osacat=0

hab jetz mal Flachkopf LEDs gesucht, die haben nen großen Abstrahlwinkel, eignen sich also gut zum ausleuchten


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> auf welche Spannung beziehen sich denn deine 330 Ohm?
> 
> Leds din nicht sooo teuer, also 1,40 is enorm
> 
> welche willst du denn einsetzen???



ich möchte 10stück von denn 5mm einsetzten 330ohm bei 9volt


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

wenn du für 9 Volt gerechnet hast, kannst du das aber nicht einfach an 15 Volt anschließen, da dann dein Strom ansteigt!!!

bei 9 V und 330 Ohm hast du einen Strom von 27 mA, das is im grünen Rahmen
bei 15 V und 330 Ohm hast du einen Strom von 45 mA!!! Das halten nur High Power LEDs aus!!!

guck mal oben im Link, da gibts für den Preis von knappen 2 Euro 10 LEDs mit Vorwiderstand und Schrumpfschlauch...


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> wenn du für 9 Volt gerechnet hast, kannst du das aber nicht einfach an 15 Volt anschließen, da dann dein Strom ansteigt!!!
> 
> bei 9 V und 330 Ohm hast du einen Strom von 27 mA, das is im grünen Rahmen
> bei 15 V und 330 Ohm hast du einen Strom von 45 mA!!! Das halten nur High Power LEDs aus!!!
> ...



ja für die 15volt wollte ich ein halben Kiloohm nehmen denke das ist genug.
und danke für denn link

hast du nicht zufällig noch 10-20stück? unter 2€ inklusive Versand?


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

ne sorry, meine sind alle verplant, ich glaube ich hab sogar jetz schon zu wenig und muss nachbestellen^^


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> ne sorry, meine sind alle verplant, ich glaube ich hab sogar jetz schon zu wenig und muss nachbestellen^^



oke ich bestell dann mal die 330ohm und die led sag mal ist ein halber Kiloohm genug? oder schon zuviel für 15volt?


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

halbes kiloohm macht dir an 15 Volt einen Strom von 30mA; schon der max Strom bei meisten superhellen LEDs... grenzwertig (musst da mal ins datenblatt deiner wunsch LEDs schauen)
ich würde zum nächsten normwiderstand greifen... 560 Ohm


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> halbes kiloohm macht dir an 15 Volt einen Strom von 30mA; schon der max Strom bei meisten superhellen LEDs... grenzwertig (musst da mal ins datenblatt deiner wunsch LEDs schauen)
> ich würde zum nächsten normwiderstand greifen... 560 Ohm



oke danke 

Stimmt hab ich nachgerechnet hast recht 0,03 A

das wäre aber schon zu viel


*20  mA (max.)        Stromaufnahme
ich muss mir 700Ohm hollen 
*


----------



## exa (22. April 2009)

nicht sogar 750???

den gibts in der E 24 Reihe, der nächsthöhere wäre 820 Ohm


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> nicht sogar 750???
> 
> den gibts in der E 24 Reihe, der nächsthöhere wäre 820 Ohm



oh mist jetzt hab ich das kabel vergessen...........

dann versuche ich das mit 9 volt wenns dann nicht klappt kauf ich mir die 820ohm in nachhinein oder ich basteln mir ein 990ohm...

sag mal wie hast du das mit der 0,25 Litze gemacht hast du das auch bestellt? denn bei ebay kostet es nicht weniger als 6€


----------



## rebel4life (23. April 2009)

@Demcy:

Man darf Halbleiter nie parallel schalten, das ist eine Grundregel in der Elektronik. Nur mit einem Vorwiderstand darf man z.B. LEDs parallel schalten, das gilt aber auch z.B. f�r Transistoren oder Dioden, die brauchen immer einen Vorwiderstand oder eine Konstantstromquelle zur Strombegrenzung.

Wieso sollte man eine LED nicht in Reihe schalten k�nnen? Man kann zum Beispiel bei einer Spannung von 12V und bei einer Nennspannung der LEDs von 2V 5 St�ck in Reihe schalten und dann f�r die restlichen 2V den Widerstand berechnen.




Kabel bekommst du billig bei Reichelt oder Pollin, da kannst du eigentlich alles bestellen, Schrumpfschl�uche, LEDs, Widerst�nde, usw.


Da anscheinend Unklarheiten bei der Berechnung des Vorwiderstandes bestehen schreib ich hier noch mal eine einfache Formel f�r die Berechnung hin:

Rv=(Ue-Ul)/Il

Ue - Eingangsspannung
Ul - Nennspannung der LED
Il - Nennstrom der LED


----------



## Lassreden (23. April 2009)

> Ergo brauchen wir einen Vorwiderstand, der uns von den im PC üblichen 12 Volt 8 Volt wegnimmt, damit 4 Volt für unsere LED bleiben. Nun ist die Frage, welchen brauchen wir? Da kommt das 2. wichtige Kriterium ins Spiel: der typische Flussstrom einer Diode; dieser liegt meist bei 20-25 Milliampere.
> 
> *Das grundlegendste Gesetz der Elekrotechnik lautet: Spannung = Strom x Widerstand.
> 
> ...



Die Formel dafür ist hier angegeben zum Berechnen das Vorwiderstandes.


----------



## h_tobi (23. April 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> aber das problem besteht darin woher hast du die LED´s?
> sind 5mm LED´s wirklich so Teuer?? 1.40 Pro stück meine güte



Geh mal nach Pollin.de, da gibt es Led´s und Wiederstände im 10er Pack für kleines Geld.
Die haben auch für 1€ eine kleine Platine, an der man LED´s anschließen kann,  Eingang 5 - 24 Volt / Ausgang passend mit 20 mA.

Im Anhang ein Bild.     >>    Best.Nr. 810 037

Ich habe mir dann eine Platine gebaut, auf der 10 in Reihe geschaltet werden,
dann kann ich 10 LED´s OHNE Wiederstand auf Pfostenleisten anstecken.
Versorgung über einen Molex - Stecker vom Board (12Volt).

Bei Bedarf kann ich die Schaltung ja mal als HOW TO online stellen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Lassreden (23. April 2009)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Geh mal nach Pollin.de, da gibt es Led´s und Wiederstände im 10er Pack für kleines Geld.
> Die haben auch für 1€ eine kleine Platine, an der man LED´s anschließen kann,  Eingang 5 - 24 Volt / Ausgang passend mit 20 mA.
> 
> Im Anhang ein Bild.     >>    Best.Nr. 810 037
> ...




Danke


----------



## rebel4life (23. April 2009)

Das ist eine einfach Konstantstromquelle mit 2 Transistoren. 

10LEDs ist aber bei 12V Eingangsspannung unwahrscheinlich, du kannst höchstens 11,3V nutzen, das wären dann pro LED 1,13V, das kann ich dann nicht so ganz glauben dass das auch noch hell leuchtet.


----------



## Lassreden (23. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das ist eine einfach Konstantstromquelle mit 2 Transistoren.
> 
> 10LEDs ist aber bei 12V Eingangsspannung unwahrscheinlich, du kannst höchstens 11,3V nutzen, das wären dann pro LED 1,13V, das kann ich dann nicht so ganz glauben dass das auch noch hell leuchtet.




10LED haben nur 5Ohm widerstand!!


----------



## rebel4life (23. April 2009)

Halbleiter haben keinen Widerstand wie z.B. ein Potentiometer, denn ein Widerstand wie ein Potentiometer hat eine lineare Kennlinie, was Halbleiter jedoch nicht haben.


----------



## Lassreden (23. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Halbleiter haben keinen Widerstand wie z.B. ein Potentiometer, denn ein Widerstand wie ein Potentiometer hat eine lineare Kennlinie, was Halbleiter jedoch nicht haben.



eine LED hat Maximal 15-30 mA

die Funktioniert auch bei 1volt


----------



## rebel4life (23. April 2009)

Damit eine LED so hell wie vom Hersteller vorhergesehen leuchten kann braucht sie in der Regel eine Nennspannung von 2,4V und einen Strom von 20mA. Ich glaube du verwechselst da etwas. 

Unter der Nennspannung wird eine LED nie soviel Strom aufnehmen als wie mit der Nennspannung, das kannst du mir ruhig glauben.

Nur mit einer speziellen Elektronik lässt sich so ein Verhalten erreichen, dies ist z.B. bei vielen Ladeschaltungen der Fall, aber nicht bei einer LED.

Beschäftige dich mal ein wenig mit URI und Co, ich vermute mal viel Halbwissen...


----------



## h_tobi (23. April 2009)

Hallo,
für alle, die es interessiert habe ich das Datenblatt mit Schaltung als PDF im Anhang hochgeladen.

Viel Spaß beim basteln. 

Gruß Tobi

PS: Die Bauteile gibt es bei Pollin ebenfalls sehr günstig.


----------



## >>!NIKLAS!<< (24. April 2009)

Richtig geniale Anleitung werde das mal so ähnlich nachmachen


----------



## Elkhife (24. April 2009)

Du kann auch anstatt 12V  7V nehmen indem du die 12V und die 5V des Netzteils nimmst, dadurch brauchst du einen kleinen Widerstand, verbrauchst nicht unnötig Strom und den PC wärmt sich weniger auf als mit dem größeren (Das letzte ist aber zu vernachlässigen).


----------



## exa (24. April 2009)

stimmt schon, die widerstände waren halt dabi...

um noch weniger zu verbraten kann man auch die 5 V Leitung des NTs nehmen


----------



## @@RON (24. April 2009)

Schönes How2 

Hab ich überlesen, wie man zwischen rot (orange) und blau wechselt, oder steht das gar nicht da? ^^


----------



## Elkhife (24. April 2009)

Die 7V und 12V hat man aber fast immer bereit leigen durch die Molex-Stecker, für die 5V muss man wieder extra kabel legen^^


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Du hast ein Potenzial von 7V zwischen 12V und 5V, wieso sollte man deshalb mehr Arbeit haben wenn man die 5V direkt abgreift? Das ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als das mit den 7V, denn die sind naja, nicht so gut - mit 5/12V hat man nicht das Problem mit der Masse, denn man muss so aufpassen dass man die 5V Leitung nicht auf das Gehaeuse bringt, wenn man aber direkt 5/12V nimmt kann man auch die Masse vom Gehaeuse ohne Probleme abgreifen...zudem ist es fuer ein Schaltnetzteil nicht so gut wenn man die Spannung so abgreift...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2009)

Geil sehr gut gemacht. Schön erklärt und gute Bilder. Das miuss ich mir merken oder ausdrucken. Denn ich wollte noch eine lichtleiste für meine Graka, denn die hat schon eine Plexiglassabdeckung oben..


----------



## Elkhife (24. April 2009)

Ich war da grad ein wenig verpeilt, als ich das geschrieben habe, hatte an die 3,3V gedacht^^

Aber dem Netzteilen ist das herzlich egal ob man zwei unterschiedliche Spannungen nimmt um die Betriebspannung zu bekommen oder Spannung/ Masse.


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Einem normalen Trafo ist das egal, bei einem Schaltnetzteil wird das dann schon komplizierter...


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2009)

Gratz zur Main 

MfG


----------



## tobi757 (24. April 2009)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes How-To werde ich bald auch mal ausprobieren, was hat denn das ganze Material insgesamt gekostet ?


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Wirklich ein sehr schönes How-To werde ich bald auch mal ausprobieren, was hat denn das ganze Material insgesamt gekostet ?



20€ Kabel Widerstände Schrumpfschlauch und Kleber [TRAFO Alter Handy AKKU (AC)]

Die Werkzeuge musste schon selbst zu hause haben


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

TRAFO Alter Handy AKKU (AC)

Dann brauchst du aber mindestens eine Diode und einen Kondensator für die Glättung.

Wieso wollen viele nicht einfach die 5/12V direkt im PC abgreifen? Es werden Netzteile mit über 500W gekauft, dann wird man wohl 1-2W abzweigen können...


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> TRAFO Alter Handy AKKU (AC)
> 
> Dann brauchst du aber mindestens eine Diode und einen Kondensator für die Glättung.
> 
> Wieso wollen viele nicht einfach die 5/12V direkt im PC abgreifen? Es werden Netzteile mit über 500W gekauft, dann wird man wohl 1-2W abzweigen können...



das wäre viel zu umständlich schliesslich will man das teil ja nicht nur an denn PC hängen
Sonder auch an die Wand so als Nachtleuchte


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Achso, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die meisten es in den PC einbauen werden...


----------



## tobi757 (24. April 2009)

Ja, würde das auch im PC einbauen, aber wenn wann das machen will kann man ja auch entpsrechen d den Anschluss ändern, trotzdem wenn ich erlich bin für die ganze Arbeit ^^ 

Werde wohl eher hierzu greifen: Caseking.de » Modding » Lichteffekte » FlexLights » FlexLight Professional - 30 LEDs - ice blue 30 LED's für 10€ mit Molex-Anschluss ohne Arbeit


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> ja, würde das auch im pc einbauen, aber wenn wann das machen will kann man ja auch entpsrechen d den anschluss ändern, trotzdem wenn ich erlich bin für die ganze arbeit ^^
> 
> werde wohl eher hierzu greifen: caseking.de » modding » lichteffekte » flexlights » flexlight professional - 30 leds - ice blue 30 led's für 10€ mit molex-anschluss ohne arbeit :d




du faule socke!!!



> TRAFO Alter Handy AKKU (AC)
> 
> Dann brauchst du aber mindestens eine Diode und einen Kondensator für die Glättung.



Wiso Brauch ich ein Kondensator und eine Diode???


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

Bitte löschen


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Da kann ich ihm aber nur Recht geben, ich würds auch fertig kaufen. Bauen ist kein Problem, ich hab aber keine Lust da rumzufummeln, da mach ich lieber was mit einem Mikrocontroller, da kann man wenigstens was lernen. 



> (AC)



AC=Wechselspannung
DC=Gleichspannung

Eine LED sollte man mit Gleichspannung betreiben, bei Wechselspannung hat man einen ziemlich hohen Verschleiß...

Für sowas empfehle ich einfach Netzteile von Reichelt oder Pollin, gibts für weniger als 5€ und man muss kein Handynetzteil opfern.


----------



## tobi757 (24. April 2009)

Ich bin nicht faul, nur ich habe wie schon rebel4life sagt keine Lust da irgendwas zusammenzufummeln was dann evtl. nichtmal funktioniert ^^ 

So bezahle ich weniger, hab keine Arbeit und kann sicher sein das sie funktionieren, außerdem sind vielmehr LED's verbaut und das wird dann ja auch immer teurer


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Da kann ich ihm aber nur Recht geben, ich würds auch fertig kaufen. Bauen ist kein Problem, ich hab aber keine Lust da rumzufummeln, da mach ich lieber was mit einem Mikrocontroller, da kann man wenigstens was lernen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab nochmal auf den Adapter geguckt da steht AC/DC was ist denn jetzt was?


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Eingang AC und Ausgang DC würde ich sagen, sprich alles ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

> AC=Wechselspannung
> DC=Gleichspannung
> 
> Eine LED sollte man mit Gleichspannung betreiben, bei Wechselspannung hat man einen ziemlich hohen Verschleiß...
> ...



ich habe gerade auf die beiden Homepage geguckt und da ist so ein Wandler nicht weniger als 30€


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Schau mal unter "Steckernetzteil" bzw. "Kleinnetzgerät". 

reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Ab 3€ gibt es ein unstabilisiertes Netzteil, man kann aber auch 2€ mehr in ein stabilisiertes Netzteil investieren...


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Schau mal unter "Steckernetzteil" bzw. "Kleinnetzgerät".
> 
> reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert
> 
> Ab 3€ gibt es ein unstabilisiertes Netzteil, man kann aber auch 2€ mehr in ein stabilisiertes Netzteil investieren...




mal ne frage wie mach ich die teile an LED´s dran ?


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Nimm das stabilisierte, stell es auf 6V, berechne den Vorwiderstand und dann die LED hin. Du kannst es sogar noch schön mit Hohlsteckbuchsen machen, dann kannst du es ein und ausstecken...


----------



## exa (25. April 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht faul, nur ich habe wie schon rebel4life sagt keine Lust da irgendwas zusammenzufummeln was dann evtl. nichtmal funktioniert ^^
> 
> So bezahle ich weniger, hab keine Arbeit und kann sicher sein das sie funktionieren, außerdem sind vielmehr LED's verbaut und das wird dann ja auch immer teurer



alles schön und gut, ich wollte aber eben 2 Farben in einer Leiste... war einfach nicht zu bekommen, außerdem sind die Selbstbau Leisten Leistungsstärker, brauchen also gar nicht erst so viele LEDs, und sind vielflexibler einsetzbar, da man die länger auf den Millimeter selbst bestimmen kann...

die kosten sind auch nicht so hoch, da du noch Material über hast, was du eig nicht einrechnen darfst...


----------



## Lassreden (25. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> alles schön und gut, ich wollte aber eben 2 Farben in einer Leiste... war einfach nicht zu bekommen, außerdem sind die Selbstbau Leisten Leistungsstärker, brauchen also gar nicht erst so viele LEDs, und sind vielflexibler einsetzbar, da man die länger auf den Millimeter selbst bestimmen kann...
> 
> die kosten sind auch nicht so hoch, da du noch Material über hast, was du eig nicht einrechnen darfst...




wieviel hast du denn ausgegeben? ich liege bei einem Budget bei 20€


----------



## exa (26. April 2009)

also ich kann dir das nicht Centgenau vorrechnen, da das zu lang her ist das ich die Sachen gekauft habe, und die Belege nicht mehr habe, aber für die kurze Leiste habe ich wahrscheinlich so 70 Cent gezahlt (also für 1m Leiste 7 Euro), für die 6 LEDs (inkl Widerstand und schrumpfschlauch) zusammen ca 2 Euro, den Sekundenkleber hat man meist zuhause, kostet glaub ich pro Tube 8 Euro, und die Litze kostet glaub ich 5 Euro für 10m also umgerechnet auf eine Leiste 50 Cent...

also der reine materialwert für eine Leiste würde ich auf max 5 Euro schätzen...

klar bekommt man Sachen nicht genau so wie man es gerade braucht und hat dadurch hohe Anfangskosten... mit dem dann verfügbaren Material kann man dann aber auch schon entweder 3 große Ledleisten mit je 18 LEDs und eine kleine mit 6 LEDs machen, oder eben anders aufteilen...

im grunde schätze ich das man für 1m Leiste ca 35 euro investieren muss


----------



## Gast20180801 (27. April 2009)

Hallo,
also erstmal ein Respekt, da hast du wirklich eine super Anleitung gemacht und dir sicher einiges an Arbeit aufgehalst.

Habe mir die Anleitung durchgelesen und will mir jetzt auch so ne LED leiste bauen - eig. kein Problem, ich bin handwerklich sehr geschickt und wir haben fast alle benötigten Teile zu Hause.
Bis auf die LEDs und die Wiederstände.

Für die LEDs habe ich diese Seite(n) gefunden:

- www.leds.de
- www.pur-led.de

Mit dem Wiederständen wird das schon schwieriger:
Ich finde nirgends welche, oder weiß nicht ob die passen.
Habe bei mir zu Hause auch ein paar gefunden (5 St.) haben aber unterschiedliche Farb-Streifen.

Meine Frage also:
Du hast erwähnt, das du deine LEDs gleich mit passenden wiederstand gekauft hast. Kannst du bitte ne Seite posten?
Oder mir sagen welche ich nehmen kann?
Du sagst z.B man soll 320 Ohm Wiederstände nehmen,
ich finde aber nur 330 Ohm gehen die auch??

mfg
DarkShadow


----------



## Lassreden (27. April 2009)

Vll kann ich dir ja Helfen.

haste schon Geguckt wie viel Ampere (strom) Volt (Spannung) deine LED braucht?


----------



## Gast20180801 (27. April 2009)

Das wäre nett 

Hatte vor solche LEDs zu kaufen.
Also 3.1V

mfg
DarkShadow


----------



## Lassreden (27. April 2009)

also 3,1 Volt und 20mA

und was hast du für ein Trafo oder was hast du vor für ein Adapter zu nehmen?
Auf denn Adapter muss übrigens AC(Wechselspannung) / DC (Gleichspannung) Stehen


----------



## Gast20180801 (27. April 2009)

Da muss ich noch schauen...
Vllt muss ich einen Kaufen.
Aber ich glaube bei mir Daheim habe ich noch so einen muss schauen ob der passt.

mfg
DarkShadow


----------



## Lassreden (27. April 2009)

DarkShadow_F. schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch schauen...
> Vllt muss ich einen Kaufen.
> Aber ich glaube bei mir Daheim habe ich noch so einen muss schauen ob der passt.
> 
> ...



ich wette den du zuhause hast hat mehr als 3 Volt und 20mA und da must du Via Ohmsches Gesetzt den Vorwiederstand ausrechnen....

  WiderständeKriegst du in jedem Elektrogeschäft wenn du nicht denn Passenden findest oder einfach nur zu Teuer ist such mal in Ebay


----------



## exa (27. April 2009)

wenn du dich im schop schon umgeschaut hast, wie wäre es denn mit dieser kategorie:

12V LEDs

die sind schon fertig für 12 Volt

zudem sind weiter unten bei jeder led empfohlene widerstände angegeben... die du so gleich im "Zubehör" unter "Strom und Spannung" finden kannst... also ein wenig sollte man sich schon umschauen, bevor man fragt...

oder wie erklärst du dir, das ich deine fragen innerhalb von 2 min auf 2 Wegen auf einer Seite von dir entdeckt habe, die ich vorher noch nicht kannte


----------



## rebel4life (27. April 2009)

Seit wann kauft man Widerstände bei Konsorten wie eBay? Da bestellt man doch lieber alles bei Reichelt oder Pollin, da zahlt man dann auch nur 1x Versand...


----------



## exa (27. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Seit wann kauft man Widerstände bei Konsorten wie eBay? Da bestellt man doch lieber alles bei Reichelt oder Pollin, da zahlt man dann auch nur 1x Versand...



kann aber durchaus sein das die gar nicht das haben was man braucht, bei meinen orange flachkopf LED mit hoher Leuchtkraft bin ich da aufgeschmissen... blieb ebay, und das war auch nicht verkehrt!!!


----------



## Gast20180801 (28. April 2009)

> WiderständeKriegst du in jedem Elektrogeschäft wenn du nicht denn *Passenden* findest


 - ja aber ich möchte ja wissen welche ich nehmen kann! Da steht z.B "Widerstand 0.33W" und dann kann ich noch die Ohm auswählen. Aber wie viel Watt-Wiederstände brauche ich?
Und bei Ohm kann ich da einfach 330 Ohm nehmen?

Schätze mal ich bin zu blöd um das auszurechnen^^
auf welches ergebins kommst du?



> die sind schon fertig für 12 Volt


 - 12 Volt LEDs? Ich brauche aber zwischen 2,9 bis 4,0 Volt. Ich will ja *mehrere* LEDs ohne gleich ein eigenes Strom-Kraftwerk zu brauchen.

mfg
felix


----------



## exa (28. April 2009)

es wurde schon öfter erwähnt, das Standardwiderstände 0,25 Watt haben

um es noch mal genauer zu beschreiben: die Verlustleistung errechnet sich aus der Spannung über dem Widerstand mal dem Strom...

in unserem Fall also bei 8 Volt: 8V x 25mA=0,2 Watt

bei 9,1 Volt: 9,1V x 25mA= 0,2275 Watt

also reichen 0,33Watt Widerstände vollkommen aus...

im übrigen macht es KEINEN Unterschied, ob du die 12V LEDs nimmst, oder vor jede normale LED einen Widerstand lötest, denn das ist vollkommen das selbe, nur bei den 12V LEDs sitzt der Widerstand schon in der LED drinnen...


----------



## Gast20180801 (29. April 2009)

Oh, man ich bin total verwirrt 

Also von nochmal:
ich will meine LED-Leiste *nicht *an den PC anschließen. Ich will meine LEDs über *meinen Universalnetzstecker*

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9926/dsc00003l.jpg

anschließen. Da kann ich dann auf 3V (und 250 mA) schalten.
So will ich die LED Leiste betreiben. Habe mit meinem Vater gesprochen und der meinte ich bräuchte gar keine Wiederstände da ich ja auf 3V schalten kann.
Meine Frage jetzt:

Auf dem Netzteil steht:
3V und 250 mA aber ich brauche ja 3.1V und 20mA (pro LED) (?)
kann ich das so anschließen??

Bitte helft mir!

mfg
felix


----------



## exa (29. April 2009)

NEIN!!!!

Ein Widerstand ist ZWINGEND notwendig...

ich würde dann an deiner stelle auf 4,5 Volt gehen, und dafür passend die Widerstände ausrechnen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. April 2009)

So nun habe ich auch mal eine Frage...

Ich habe folgende LED:

3,1V (max 3.6V) / 18mA (max 20mA)

Laut meiner Rechnung benötige ich an 12V 500 Ohm, empfohlen werden mir aber 560 Ohm! Ich habe nun die 510 OHm genommen. Aber wie kommt man dabei auf die 560 Ohm?


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2009)

@LordMeuchelmord:

Nimm einen mit 470 Ohm, das passt.

Rv= (12V-3,1V)/(20*10^-3A) = 445Ohm; Da ist der mit 470Ohm aus der E-Reihe am nächsten.


0,33W Widerstände? Die sind dann aber nicht die gewöhnlichen, normalerweiße nimmt man die 0,25er, die nächst größeren sind dann die 0,5W Widerstände, brauchen halt ein wenig mehr Platz.

@DarkShadow_F.:

Stell das Netzteil auf 12V und schalte 3 LEDs in Reihe, dann nimmst du einen Vorwiderstand für die 3, dadurch sparst du dir Arbeit...

Rv= (12V-3*3,1V)/(20*10^-3A) = 135Ohm; du kannst einen mit 120Ohm nehmen und dann einen 15Ohm dazu in Reihe schalten wenn du sicher gehen willst, es sollte aber auch so gehen, sofern du ein paar Widerstände kaufst, dank der Toleranz sollten es ein paar mit 130Ohm sein, die paar Ohm sind dann egal.


----------



## exa (29. April 2009)

boah rebel ne, so arbeitet man nicht, das is geknaupe... sprich reines Glück ob das Zeug stabil arbeitet

wenn schon nur ein Widerstand, dann aber bitte die LEDs parallel

und in deinem bsp einfach 135 nehmen is auch sch****, leds reagieren da unter Umständen SEHR empfindlich, deshalb greift man schließlich zum nächsthöheren in der E-Reihe, hier wären das 150 Ohm...


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2009)

Wieso keine Reihenschaltung?

Die 135Ohm sind vollkommen richtig wenn man 3 LEDs in Reihe schaltet. 

Ich sprach auch von einem Ersatzwiderstand aus 120Ohm und 15Ohm, aber das ist unsinnig, denn die Widerstände haben nie genau 120Ohm, das können 108Ohm oder gar 132Ohm sein, der 150Ohm Widerstand kann auch genau 135Ohm haben, oder sogar 165Ohm, das sind Toleranzen und die haben nicht nur Widerstände sondern auch LEDs, *jede* LED hat eine andere Kennlinie, wenn auch manchmal nur mit einer sehr geringen Differenz, aber es gibt halt auch Ausnahmen mit größerer Toleranz und das sind die, die man für ein paar Cent nunmal bekommt. Zudem wird die Spannung eh ein wenig einbrechen, denn das Universalnetzteil wird nicht stabilisiert sein, sprich das gleicht sich dann aus.


----------



## exa (29. April 2009)

ja und wenn dir das erste mal die kennlinien sich im negativen sinne entgegenkommen, und nur 128,25 ohm über sind von den 135 und dein netzteil evtl das ganze eben auszugleichen versucht, und dann evtl sogar noch ne überspannung hat, dann haste den salat...

SICHER ist SICHER, so viel Helligkeit geht da nicht flöten, als das es das wert wäre...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. April 2009)

@ rebel4life:

Ja, dass sind 0,33W Widerstände... Das sind die kleinsten die man bei LEDs Shop by LUMITRONIX® LED-Technik GmbH bekommt und extra für ein paar Cent zusätzliche Versandkosten...!?


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt 4 LEDs parallel schalte um einen Lüfter zu beleuchten, wie bekomm ich die an die ans Netzteil
Will nämlich sämtliche Lüfter in meinem Rechenknecht Orange beleuchten, nicht wie bisher blau. Und orange Lüfter gibts anscheinend nur die von Xigmatek. Also do it yourself


----------



## exa (6. Mai 2009)

du könntest zb einen NT zu 3 Pin Adapter nehmen, den 3 Pin Stecker abmachen und da die LED Kabel dranlöten...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Mai 2009)

Heut sind meine LED´s angekommen! Werde nun erstmal die LED´s in meinen Optischen Laufwerken tauschen, dann die des Gehäuses und danach werden zwei schöne Lichtleisten gebaut.


----------



## Lassreden (6. Mai 2009)

so hab meine Led leiste Fertig ich mach mir dann nen 2...Leiste fürn Pc...oder mach die am Lüfter dran 

Vielen dank EXA


----------



## exa (6. Mai 2009)

immer gern^^


----------



## rebel4life (6. Mai 2009)

Wer es noch etwas bunter haben will kann ja das Atmolight nachbauen, 1 Kanal für den ganzen Raum... 

Atmo-plugin - VDR Wiki


----------



## exa (6. Mai 2009)

naja, das ist dann doch eher was für profis...


----------



## Lassreden (6. Mai 2009)

exa schrieb:


> naja, das ist dann doch eher was für profis...



auf meinem Praktikum waren sollche dinger an Klatx inhalb 20Platten von 30min waren fertig.....

ENQ4 das war ein hamm ding oder SR1 C das teil war eine Herausforderung....

(Für die die nur Bahnhof verstehen das sind Sicherheitsprüfer)


----------



## exa (6. Mai 2009)

Joa, aber wenn du jetz mal überlegst das du das ganze nicht nur Zusammenbauen, sondern auch verstehen sollst (falls irgendwas nicht klappt, is das bei der Fehlersuche sehr hilfreich^^), dann brauchst du da schon einiges an Vorbildung das man so in der Schule nicht mitbekommt...

Wir erinnern uns: Das is ein How To für Jedermann, nicht für die die es eig schon wissen^^


----------



## rebel4life (6. Mai 2009)

Demnächst ätze ich die Platine für das Atmolight im Geschäft, ich bau die USB Variante, bei der freu ich mich schon auf den SMD USB Controller, vor allem das Einlöten dieses Teils... Aber ich bin schon gespannt wie das dann aussieht. Ein USB Oszi mit dem Attiny45 ist auch geplant, mal schauen ob es was taugt. Kennt jemand eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die USB Übertragung galvanisch zu trennen?

http://ast.m-faq.de/USB-LCD/USB-LCD.htm

Vieleicht bau ich das auch noch auf und schreib ein Howto, nur das Problem ist halt, dass der µController programmiert werden muss, was nicht jeder Laie kann...


----------



## Lassreden (7. Mai 2009)

exa schrieb:


> Joa, aber wenn du jetz mal überlegst das du das ganze nicht nur Zusammenbauen, sondern auch verstehen sollst (falls irgendwas nicht klappt, is das bei der Fehlersuche sehr hilfreich^^), dann brauchst du da schon einiges an Vorbildung das man so in der Schule nicht mitbekommt...
> 
> Wir erinnern uns: Das is ein How To für Jedermann, nicht für die die es eig schon wissen^^



Vorkenntnisse? nun ja man lernt z.b. das Dioden Halbleiter sind Sprich den Strom nur in eine Richtung Fliessen lassen und da passieren viele fehler.

Bei der Fehler suche hatte ich im Betrieb ausser ein Mustermodel auch nichts.
Meistens ist aber das teil Falschrum eingesteckt oder an der falschen Stelle Montiert.


----------



## nyso (16. Mai 2009)

Hy, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich will meinen Rechner mit RGB-LED's ausstatten, also welche, bei denen ich die Farbe wechseln kann.
Das hier ist der Link: RGB LED 20° 5mm 2.4V - 3.6V 15904

Würde dieser Schaltplan hier funktionieren?
Oder muss ich für jede LED drei Widerstände verlöten?
Und wie bekomm ich die dann ans Netzteil?

Und wie bekomm ich die Farbwechsel hin?

Danke schon mal für die Mühe.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2009)

Das wird so nicht gehen. So kannst du die Farben eh nicht wechseln, da muss man schon mehr machen, entweder du machst es mithilfe von 3 Potis samt festem Vorwiderstand (pro LED natürlich), oder du baust dir eine kleine Schaltung mit z.B. einem 7493er auf, da brauchst du noch zusätzlich ein paar Transistoren und schon bist du eigentlich fertig, ist nicht viel Arbeit. In der Elektor 7-8/07 wäre so eine Schaltung zu finden, vieleicht hat eine Bibliothek in deiner Nähe diese Zeitschrift da.


----------



## nyso (16. Mai 2009)

Du, ich habe von sowas noch nicht wirklich Ahnung^^ Was ist ein 7493er?
Meine Bibliothek hat sowas sicher nicht^^


----------



## exa (16. Mai 2009)

das problem an RGB LEDs ist, das diese im Grunde nicht eine LED sind, sondern 3 LEDs in einem Gehäuse!!! deswegen haben diese auch 4Pins... einen pro Farbe, und einen Minusleiter...

wenn du jetzt den Farbwechsel haben willst, musst du entweder 3 Potis pro led machen, kannst aber immer nur einzeln eine farbe einstellen...

wenn dies automatisch bei allen drei gleichzeitig sein soll, brauchst du einen relativ teuren DMX Controller, oder du lötest dir selbst einen, ich denke das das rebel gemeint hat...

die nummer bezeichnet dabei einen IC, also einen Elektronikbaustein, der definierte Aufgaben übernimmt


----------



## MaeXxXchen (19. Mai 2009)

echt nettes feature für jedes gehäuse!!!


----------



## netheral (27. Mai 2009)

Super Tutorial, das schlägt jede hässliche KK um längen. Das Licht wirkt viel homogener und ruhiger.

Ich hätte zu deinem Tutorial aber noch ein paar Fragen:

- Auf Seite 2 tritt der Begriff "Sicherungshalter nebst Feinsicherung" - Was genau ist das? Brauche ich das wirklich, für den Fall, dass eine LED den langen weg zum helleren Licht antritt und der großen LED gegenübertritt, die wir als Gott kennen?

- Du verwendest ja ein Netzteil zum Testen. Sowas kann ich auch gebrauchen, zum einen zum Testen und zum anderen für das Befüllen der bei mir in ca. 4 - 5 Monaten fällig werdenden WaKü.
Die Teile haben alle diese runden Stecker. Wie schließt man da sicher einfache Kabel an? Gibts für sowas nicht auch den Pin auf Molex Adapter? Habe mich mal Informiert, AquaComputer bietet sowas an, das direkt auf 12V geht. Kostet aber 15 Euro dafür. Kriege ich mit einem ca. 10 Euro günstigen NT auch eine Pumpe aka. Laing zum Laufen oder reicht das schon wieder nicht?

- Sollte man die Kathoden unisoliert lassen? Hätte da zu viel Angst, dass da mal irgendwie ein Kurzer zwischen Case und Leiste entsteht. Einen Schrumpfschlauch kann man da ja schlecht anbringen, Schrumpfverbinder sind mir zu teuer. :/ Einfach die Laienmethode mitm stück Isolierband und gut ist?

Mfg
NetheraL aka. Elektronik-Noob. Physik ist viel zu lange her. ^^


----------



## rebel4life (27. Mai 2009)

Für diese Steckernetzteile gibt es entweder Hohlsteckerbuchsen oder einfach einen Seitenschneider, hat beides sein Vor- und Nachteile.

Sicherung auf jeden Fall einbauen, das ist eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme, die sollte es jedem wert sein, ein Sicherungshalter nebst Sicherung kostet nämlich nur wenige Cent und kann z.B. vor einem Hausbrand schützen...

Kathoden? Meinst du die Masse der LEDs? Das kannst du machen wie du willst, denn die liegt auf einem Potenzial wie das Gehäuse, sprich eine Spannung von 0V liegt zwischen beiden an, denn die sind über die Masseleitung verbunden.


----------



## netheral (27. Mai 2009)

Warum findet man diese Flachkopf LEDs eigentlich nur gut über Ebay? Weder bei LED1.de noch LEDs.de haben sie welche im Angebot.

Frage mich, was man davon halten soll. Sind die qualitativ minderwertig? Irgendwie verbinde ich so Ebay Shops immer mit was unseriösem, keine Ahnung woher ich das hab.


----------



## exa (27. Mai 2009)

keineswegs, ich habe bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!!!


----------



## Lassreden (27. Mai 2009)

exa schrieb:


> keineswegs, ich habe bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!!!




Kann ich nur ZUstimmen! die haben sogar 1 Stunde Wechselstrom ausgehalten !


----------



## netheral (27. Mai 2009)

Von welchem Anbieter bezieht ihr denn bei Ebay genau? Da gibts verschiedene Händler, die LEDs mit Widerstand und Schrumpfschlauch anbieten. Mit welchem habt ihr eure guten Erfahrungen gemacht? Werde ihn mir dann merken und demnächst dort bestellen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Mai 2009)

@ netheral: Meinst du diese LED´s...!?

EDIT: In der oberen Spiegelung gut zu erkennen...


----------



## netheral (27. Mai 2009)

Ich meine diese Flachkopf LEDs von Ebay.  Da gibts mehrere Anbieter von weißen Flachkopf-LEDs, aber mich interessiert, bei welchem exa und Lassreden einkaufen, da ich nicht weiss, ob die Qualität zwischen den einzelnen Händlern schwankt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Mai 2009)

Axo, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst... Schau mal hier: Flachkopf-LED

Ebay ist auch nicht mein Fall, bestelle auch lieber in einem richtigen Online-Shop!


----------



## exa (28. Mai 2009)

puh, das schon länger her, müsst ich mal nachschauen...


----------



## netheral (28. Mai 2009)

Brauchst die die Mühe nicht zu machen, wenn du es nicht mehr aus dem Stand weisst.
Die Preise gehen in dem Shop auch in Ordnung @LordMeuchelmord. Stimmt das, dass die Flachkopf-LEDs auch bei weniger Intensität so hell sind, wie die Standard-LEDs?

Wenn ja, könnte ich mit 10 davon sicherlich einen schönen Lichteffekt im Case realisieren, ohne dass es gleich Overkill ist. Mag es da eher dezenz.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Mai 2009)

Deine Frage kann ich dir nicht genau beantworten, da ich noch keinen direkten vergleich aufstellen konnte. Aber eigentlich kannst du dich an dem "mcd" Wert gut richten. In dem von mir gezeigten Bsp. Handelt es sich um vier normale LED´s mit einem Austrittswinkel von 180° und einer Stärke von 120 mcd. Das allein reicht schon aus um den unteren Teil meines Gehäuses sehr gut auszuleuchten. Im oberen Bereich sorgen ja die LED´s von den Lüftern für eine gute Ausleuchtung.

Schreib mal bitte welche LED´s du genau verwenden willst!


----------



## netheral (28. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte die von dir geposteten Flachkopf-LEDs auf einem Aluprofil verbauen und damit den kompletten Innenraum, so wie derzeit realisiert, beleuchten.

Müsste mal schauen, irgendwo habe ich ein Foto, wie genau es derzeit gemacht ist.
Derzeit habe ich ganz normale Standard-LEDs im Case, die 7000 mcd haben.

Diese sollen quasi durch die Flachkopf-LEDs ersetzt werden, um einen gleichmäßigeren Lichteffekt zu haben, da ich derzeit quasi sehr stark den CPU Kühler anstrahle und wenig Licht auf den oberen Teil des PCs an sich fällt.

Und da ca. 1000 mcd ja weniger als 7000 sind und auf einigen Ebay Seiten steht, dass bei Flachkopf LEDs die Lichtintensität bei weniger mcd Standard LEDs ebenbürdig sind, frage ich mich, ob die LEDs die gleiche Leuchtkraft im Case entwickeln können, nur eben gleichmäßiger.


Edit: Diese Leiste soll einer aus diesem Tut mit den Flachköppen weichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verkablung auf dem Pic ist allerdings schrott und Reihenschaltung ja eh ein No Go... Und ne Sicherung ist hier auch nicht drin, obwohl bei nem Marken-NT ja eh selber eine Sicherung vorhanden sein dürfte, die das notfalls abfängt. Aber wenn schon denn schon, darum soll jetzt was vernünftiges da oben hin. Und vielleicht auch 12 statt 9 Stück.
Wobei ich ja durch die Parallelschaltung mit einzelnem Vorwiderstand quasi so viel LEDs wie ich will verbauen kann. Und das wie in der Anleitung beschrieben auch noch ohne diese dummen Kabelbögen.
Die sieht man zwar nicht, aber mich stört das Wissen, dass sie da sind.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Mai 2009)

Erstens: Was auf Ebay geschrieben steht... 

Zweitens finde ich, dass die LED´s doch schon sehr Hell sind und dann davon !10! 

Wichtig neben der Helligkeit ist auch der Austrittswinkel, denn was nutzen dir beispielsweise 10000 mcd wenn sie nur 20° haben. Es sei denn, du willst einen Spot-Effekt haben. Wie bereits von dir erwähnt...

Daher würde ich dir Vorschlagen mit unterschiedlicher Bestückung zu testen. Also einfach mal 10 Stück bestellen und probieren wieviele nötig sind um das von dir gewünschte Ergebnis zu erziehlen.

Musste ich auch so machen, hatte auch erst mit 10 LED´s gerechnet und nun bei vier angekommen...


----------



## netheral (28. Mai 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Erstens: Was auf Ebay geschrieben steht...


Das ist der Grund, warum ich so ungern bei Ebay was bestelle, es sei denn, es ist unkaputtbar. Mag ja viele seriöse Shops in der Bucht geben, aber genau so viele, die dir den größten Crap erzählen, den du eh selber nicht nachprüfen kannst.

Ich bestelle wohl die Tage solche LEDs und dann kanns losgehen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner "erleuchtung". Die Leiste befindet sich zum Gehäuseäußeren in einem 45° Winkel auf dem Boden.

Dabei handelt es sich um vier 120 mcd Starke LED´s mit einem Austrittswinkel von 180°. Schön zu erkennen ist die gleichmässige Ausleuchtung des unteren Bereichs obwohl die Leuchtweite teilweise sehr klein ist.


----------



## GPHENOM (28. Mai 2009)

irgendwie springt mein Browser hier weiß jemand warum?


----------



## exa (29. Mai 2009)

vllt weil die bilder nach und nach geladen werden???

ich habe bei ebay bisher nichts schlechtes bekommen, ich mein was will man denn bei leds falsch machen???


----------



## rebel4life (30. Mai 2009)

Wer kommt eigentlich auf die Idee, dass man LEDs einfach mit Wechselspannung betreiben kann? Das zerstört diese nur...

Flachkopfleds bekommt man bei Bürklin, Reichelt, Farnell oder Pollin, eBay würde ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen, denn da weiß man nie ob das nur billige Chinaimporte sind, da würde ich wenn dann eher direkt bei einem Chinashop bestellen, die versenden in der Regel sogar versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Lassreden (30. Mai 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wer kommt eigentlich auf die Idee, dass man LEDs einfach mit Wechselspannung betreiben kann? Das zerstört diese nur...
> 
> Flachkopfleds bekommt man bei Bürklin, Reichelt, Farnell oder Pollin, eBay würde ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen, denn da weiß man nie ob das nur billige Chinaimporte sind, da würde ich wenn dann eher direkt bei einem Chinashop bestellen, die versenden in der Regel sogar versandkostenfrei.





Klar Zerstört es die bei Wechselstrom aber man kann auch die Qualität der LEDßs so festellen


----------



## rebel4life (30. Mai 2009)

Und was soll das über die LEDs aussagen? Nenn mir bitte eine physikalische Grröße die sich dadurch messen lassen könnte... Man kann z.B. mit einer Konstantstromquelle samt Lux-, Ampere- und Voltmeter die LED bei unterschiedlichen Strömen und Spannung auf deren Helligkeit überprüfen, aber einfach an eine Wechselspannungsquelle die LED anzuschließen liefert wirklich keine vergleichbaren Werte. >.<


----------



## netheral (1. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Flachkopfleds bekommt man bei Bürklin, Reichelt, Farnell oder Pollin


Bei Reichelt und Pollin Fehlanzeige. Weder das Durchklicken der LEDs, noch das Suchen nach "Flachkopf" oder "Flach" zeigten LEDs. Bei Pollin gibts Super Flux LEDs, aber ob man die so einfach verlöten kann, weil die ja 4 Pins haben. Keine Ahnung. :/

Bisher bleibt wohl nur Ebay :/


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Juni 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Bisher bleibt wohl nur Ebay :/


 
Was war den mit dem Link Flachkopf-LED? Passen die nicht?


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2009)

V 513 LEDs, Sonderformen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert



Der sucht,  der findet auch.


----------



## netheral (1. Juni 2009)

Naja, sind nicht annähernd die, welche ich eigentlich meine. Ich sche exakt diese Flachkopf-LEDs.
Tun sicher den selben Zweck, nur leider nicht in Weiß. Ich habe halt exakt nach den Flachköppen gesucht. Die findet man da wohl leider nicht. 

@LordMeuchelmord: Die LEDs dort sind zwar echt nicht zu verachten, aber haben auch mit 50 Cent pro Stück einen übelsten Preis, wenn ich bedenke, dass bei Ebay 50 Stück für 10 Euro gehen inkl. Widerstand. Man muss halt sehr viele nehmen, um auf einen angenehmen Preis zu kommen.
Nehme ich dort 20 LEDs mit 20 Vorwiderständen a 470 Ohm, bin ich bei 20 Euro exkl. Versand.

Ansonsten: Ich bin sicher so langsam "nerve" ich: Aber zum Thema Sicherung: Was für eine brauche ich da? Ich meine die Spezifikationen. Bei Conrad find ich massenhaft, aber halt für bis zu 250V. Keine Ahnung, was ich für diese LED Leiste brauche.

Komisch, dass ich bisher weder bei Reichelt, Pollin und nichtmal bei Conrad Flachkopf-LEDs, so wie in diesem Tutorial beschrieben, finden kann. Sind das solche Exoten?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Juni 2009)

Was willst du mit sovielen LED´s?


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2009)

Schau einfach nur auf den Strom, die Spannung kann dir egal sein.


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. Juni 2009)

Kann mir hier mal bitte einer zusammenfassen was ich denn nun brauch, wie starke widerstände usw? Irgendwie hätt ich mir gewünscht das das ganze einmal zusammen oben steht

ansonsten ist die Anleitung Top


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2009)

Rv=(Ue-Ul)/Il
Rv=Vorwiderstand
Ue=Eingangsspannung
Ul=LED-Spannung
Il=LED-Betriebsstrom


----------



## Lassreden (1. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Rv=(Ue-Ul)/Il
> Rv=Vorwiderstand
> Ue=Eingangsspannung
> Ul=LED-Spannung
> Il=LED-Betriebsstrom




misst ich war zu langsam


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. Juni 2009)

ôo? und wenn ich jetz in den Baumarkt geht... Was brauch ich da.. kann mir da jemand eine "Beispielskonfiguration" machen


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2009)

Nichts, denn das wirst du dort nicht bekommen. Vieleicht einen Lichterschlauch, mehr nicht. Versuchs doch mal bei Reichelt.


----------



## Lassreden (1. Juni 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> ôo? und wenn ich jetz in den Baumarkt geht... Was brauch ich da.. kann mir da jemand eine "Beispielskonfiguration" machen




Du brauchst erst mal ein Trafo oder ein DC Adapter. Dann kannst du die Widerstände  ausrechnen


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. Juni 2009)

ah ok.. *zu reichelt geht *


----------



## netheral (23. Juni 2009)

Sorry dass ich den alten Thread wieder ausgrabe. Habe in meinem Tagebuch (Link) jetzt 2 LED-Leisten wie in dem Tut, aber mit einer Sorte LEDs gebaut und angeschlossen.

Wenn ich die Leisten anschließe, fängt im PC irgendwas an zu zirpen/fiepen wie ein SpaWa.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich das NT via Grün auf Masse aktiviere und als Last eine alte HDD nutze.
Wenn ich den Stecker der LED Leisten abziehe ist das fiepen weg. Stecke ich ihn ein, sind sie wieder da.

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass eine Leiste auf 5v und die andere auf 12v arbeitet? Oder sind es die LEDs bzw. Widerstände selber, die da rumpfeifen? Ich denke, auf Dauer würde es mich nämlich nerven. oO
5v deshalb, weil ich vorne diffuse LEDs habe und für die angeblich der Widerstand 1W aushalten muss. Da keine mit genügend Ohm für 12V da waren, habe ich passende für 5V genommen und die Geschichte so montiert.

Weiss jemand, wo ich mit der Fehlerdiagnose beginnen kann? Die Leisten funktionieren auf jeden Fall normal.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2009)

Naja, dazu müssten es schon Spulen sein, aber ansonsten gibt es recht wenig, was pfeifen könnte. Am besten einfach für 5€ ein Steckernetzteil  kaufen und fertig.


----------



## netheral (23. Juni 2009)

Mit einem weiteren 120 Ohm Widerstand vor der Leiste ists ruhiger... Liegts wohl an irgendwelchen Widerständen? Wundert mich jetzt sehr, ich habe nichtmal annähernd damit gerechnet, dass die Leiste Probleme macht.

Ich hätte sie halt schon gerne am normalen PC Netzteil.

Notfalls werde ich wohl auf Kathoden ausweichen müssen. *würg*

Edit: Lol... wenn die Platte am Stecker ist, zirpt es. Mache ich sie ab, ist das zirpen weg.
Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass durch ihre Mechanik Lüfter und HDD die Spannung nicht 100%ig gleichmäßig benutzen und wenn man irgendetwas, das mecnahnsch ist, an den gleichen Strang hängt, zirpt es? Ich schließe jetzt die HDD auch nochmal getrennt an und schaue...

Edit 2: Lol, sobald die HDD dran ist, macht die LED Leiste das Pfeifen. Aber sobald ich die Platte wieder abmache, ist es weg... Ohne Leiste, aber mit Platte, ist auch kein Gejaule. oO Ich brech in(s) Essen. 
Wieviel Strom (Watt) braucht so eine LED-Leiste ca.? Soweit ich das beurteilen kann doch nichtmal 1 - 2 Watt? Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?
Muss wohl notgedrungen nochmal KKs probieren. Habe unten noch eine zum Testen. Flackert die nicht, könnten KKs vllt. eine Option sein.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2009)

URI und P kennst du? Die Einheit von I ist A, sprich Strom wird in Ampere bemessen.

Leistung/Arbeit wäre die richtige Frage.

-->Rechne doch einfach selber, P=UxI...


----------



## exa (24. Juni 2009)

ich denke das dein nt da irgendwo fiept, und es einfach mal in kompletten probieren, also ganzer pc dran, und dann nochmal schaun, ob das piepen da ist...


----------



## netheral (24. Juni 2009)

Ich habe leider keinen PC momentan. Und an den meiner Freundin will ich die Leiste nicht frickeln. Wenn durch das Ding irgendwie der PC abraucht, gibts Ärger.  Und ich glaube, wenn es durch die Leiste fiept und ohne nicht, muss doch irgendwas an dem Ding spinnen. Obwohl: Was sollte da spinnen? Außer die Teile sind minderwertige Qualität. Aber das glaube (hoffe) ich bei den Preisen in dem Shop wo ich bestellt habe nicht.

Und sorry rebel4life: Die Formel blicke ich nicht und ich gebe es ehrlich zu. Uri und P kenne ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht.  (bin allgemein nicht so die IQ Bombe...) Hatte seit 7 Jahren kein Physik mehr... Frage mich, warum da nichts hängen geblieben ist.

Werde gleich mal nach googeln, da finde ich sicher die Erklärung.


----------



## JOJO (24. Juni 2009)

Du hast 6 LED parallel geschaltet. Deinen Angaben nach, Betriebsspannung 4 Volt, Betriebsstrom 20 - 25mA.

Versorgungsspannung 12 Volt

1. Rechnung

URv = 12V - 4 V

URv = 8V

2. Rechnung (Formel R = U/I)

Rv = 8V : 25mA (25mA da höchstmöglicher Strom durch LED)

Rv = 320 Ohm

3. Rechnung (Leistungsanpassung RV durch Formel P = U x I)

PRv = 8V x 25 mA

PRv = 200mW

4. Rechnung (Gleichstromwiderstand der LED durch Formel R = U/I)

Rled = 4V : 25mA

Rled = 160 Ohm


Da LED und Rv eine Reihenschaltung bilden, jedoch parallel zu den anderen Reihenschaltungen liegen, muss zunächst der Rg (Gesamtwiderstand der Reihenschaltung) berechnet werden.

5. Rechnung

Rg = Rled + Rv

Rg = 160 Ohm + 320 Ohm

Rg = 480 Ohm


6. Rechnung (Gesamtwiderstand der Parallelschaltung)

Formel hierzu: 1/ Rges = 1/R1 + 1/R2 + 1/n...

1/ ist der Kehrwert, also 1 : x

1/ Rges = 1/480 + 1/480 + 1/480 + 1/480 + 1/480 + 1/480 

Rges = 80 Ohm

Der Gesamtstrom der in die Schaltung fließt, berechnet sich wie folgt:

7. Rechnung

Iges = U : Rges

Iges = 12V : 80 Ohm

I ges = 150mA

(Probe: 6 x 25mA = 150 mA)

Die gesamte Leistungsaufnahme der Schaltung berechnet sich wie folgt:

8. Rechnung

Pges = U x Iges

Pges = 12V x 150mA

Pges = 1,8 Watt

Das Netzteil dürfte mit dieser geringen Last keine Probleme haben!

Wird wie angegeben ein 120 Ohm Vorwiderstand vorgeschaltet, so werden Rges und der "Neue" Rv. addiert.

9. Rechnung 

Rges (neu) = 80 Ohm + 120 Ohm

Rges (neu) = 200 Ohm

Iges (neu) = 60mA (12V/200 Ohm)

URv (neu) = 7,2V (120 Ohm x 60mA)

PRv (neu) = 432mW (7,2V x 60mA)

Pges (neu) = 720mW (12V x 60mA)


Da sich die Ströme ja in der Parallelschaltung verzweigen, kommen per LED nur noch 10mA Betriebsstrom zum tragen. Die LED dürfte nur noch müde leuchten!

Die Leistungsaufnahme Schaltung reduziert sich auf 720mW.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2009)

Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung, die Verlustleistungen an den Widerständen kann man bei "normalen" LEDs vernachlässigen, selbst bei 0,3W an einem 0,25W würden diese normal weiter arbeiten.

2 LEDs in Reihe, dann einen Vorwiderstand davor und fertig. LEDs haben auch kein Widerstand, denn Halbleiter sind nunmal nicht mit ohmschen Lasten zu vergleichen. Schau dir die Kennlinie einer Diode an, ein Widerstand hätte einen ganz einfachen, geraden Strich, die Diode erzeugt eine Kurve im Diagramm, sprich der "Widerstand" ändert sich. Ist genauso wie bei Lautsprechern, diese sind frequenzabhängig wenn es um den Widerstand geht (das gleiche könnte man jetzt über Induktivitäten und Kondensatoren sagen...).


----------



## netheral (25. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich gebe es zu. Von der Rechnung verstehe ich rein garnichts. Ich weiss nichtmal, was das für Werte sind, da ich ja die Daten meiner LEDs nicht angegeben habe. 
Armutszeugnisse ftw. 

Ich habe jetzt nochmal eine einzelne LED an 12v angeschlossen und das NT pfeift genau so munter los wie mit den Leisten. 
Wird wohl minderwertige Qualität geliefert worden sein, die das NT nicht verträgt.

Vielleicht steige ich jetzt auch auf SuperFlux LEDs um, wo bei LEDs.de nun auch 3er "Mini" Leisten für 3,50 Euro angeboten werden. 4 Stück oben rein, eine vorne und fertig ist die Laube. 

Das Tut ist und bleibt trotzdem der Hammer.
Wüsste nur trotzdem gerne, wie viel Watt so eine ganze Leiste verballert, also eine selbstgelötete. Der Stromverbrauch von PC Komponenten wird ja auch in Watt angegeben, kann man denn die Leiste nicht auch in Watt zuordnen?

Aber selbst wenn jemand eine Formel postet. Was bringt das, wenn ich zu dämlich bin, sie auch zu nutzen?  Ich hattes ja beim Ohmischen Gesetz schon schwer... Und das mitm Abitur in der Tasche. Schande über mich...


----------



## JOJO (25. Juni 2009)

*@ rebel4life Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung, die Verlustleistungen an den Widerständen kann man bei "normalen" LEDs vernachlässigen, selbst bei 0,3W an einem 0,25W würden diese normal weiter arbeiten.*

*2 LEDs in Reihe, dann einen Vorwiderstand davor und fertig. LEDs haben auch kein Widerstand, denn Halbleiter sind nunmal nicht mit ohmschen Lasten zu vergleichen. Schau dir die Kennlinie einer Diode an, ein Widerstand hätte einen ganz einfachen, geraden Strich, die Diode erzeugt eine Kurve im Diagramm, sprich der "Widerstand" ändert sich. Ist genauso wie bei Lautsprechern, diese sind frequenzabhängig wenn es um den Widerstand geht (das gleiche könnte man jetzt über Induktivitäten und Kondensatoren sagen...*

_*1. Die Verlustleistungen einzelner Komponenten sind "NICHT" zu vernachlässigen! Dies widerspricht jeglicher Kompetenz in der Schaltungsentwicklung! Die Verlustleistung ist dem Einsatz entsprechend anzupassen!!! Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dann nehmen wir das mal so hin. Wenn Du rechnen kannst, nehme mal die LED raus und rechne nur die Rv! Bei mir kommen dann 37mA zum tragen. *_

_*2. Was denn nun, keinen Widerstand, oder doch!? Ich denke mal ich hatte damals aufgepasst. Sollte sich Gleichstromwiderstand Rf nennen, der sich aus der Strom- u. Spannungskennlinie ableiten u. auch berechnen lässt.*_

_*RF = UF/IF*_

_*Ebenso lässt sich der differenzielle Widerstand rF berechnen!*_

_*rF= ^ UF/^ IF. (^ = Delta Teta)*_

*Zuletzt muss noch angeführt werden, dass sich die Spulen eines LS, oder der Kondensator sich bei Gleichstrom anders verhält als im Wechselstromnetz. Dies Verhalten, hat jedoch mit dem Verhalten einer Diode (auch LED) und seiner Strom- u/o Spannungskennlinie gar nichts zu tun!*

*Wechselstromkreis *

*Spule = Blindwiderstand*

*Kondensator = Kapazitiver Blindwiderstand*

*Gleichstromkreis*

*Spule = ohmscher Widerstand*

*Kondensator = keinen Widerstand bei Ladung = 0, daher Rv notwendig. RC > UC*

..................................................................................................................

@ netheral Naja, ich gebe es zu. Von der Rechnung verstehe ich rein garnichts. Ich weiss nichtmal, was das für Werte sind, da ich ja die Daten meiner LEDs nicht angegeben habe. 
Armutszeugnisse ftw. 

*Irrtum, in Deinem Eingangsthread hattest Du die Werte Deiner LED angegeben!!!*

Ich habe jetzt nochmal eine einzelne LED an 12v angeschlossen und das NT pfeift genau so munter los wie mit den Leisten. 
Wird wohl minderwertige Qualität geliefert worden sein, die das NT nicht verträgt.

*Die Qualität der LED hat nichts mit dem pfeifen des NT zu tun! Du nimmst nicht genügend Last ab. Da hast ja nichts am NT hängen, ausser die LED und eine HDD. Denke, im PC wird die Schaltung und NT keine Probleme mehr machen!*

Vielleicht steige ich jetzt auch auf SuperFlux LEDs um, wo bei LEDs.de nun auch 3er "Mini" Leisten für 3,50 Euro angeboten werden. 4 Stück oben rein, eine vorne und fertig ist die Laube. 

Das Tut ist und bleibt trotzdem der Hammer.
Wüsste nur trotzdem gerne, wie viel Watt so eine ganze Leiste verballert, also eine selbstgelötete. Der Stromverbrauch von PC Komponenten wird ja auch in Watt angegeben, kann man denn die Leiste nicht auch in Watt zuordnen?

*Habe ich doch etwas zu geschrieben, 1,8 Watt sind´s, mehr nicht!?*

Aber selbst wenn jemand eine Formel postet. Was bringt das, wenn ich zu dämlich bin, sie auch zu nutzen?  Ich hattes ja beim Ohmischen Gesetz schon schwer... Und das mitm Abitur in der Tasche. Schande über mich...

*Fragen kostet nichts, alle sind mal angefangen. Wenn Du Schaltungen brauchst, kein Problem. Benötige dann Deine E-Mail Adresse! Auch wenn Du weitere Erklärungen zu meinen Berechnungen hast!*

*Wie wäre es denn mal mit RGB LED und 7 Farbwechsel!? 24 LED können ohne Verstärker geschaltet werden. Kosten!? Na so ein paar Euro sind schon.*

*Oder Lauflicht, oder oder oder!?...*

**


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juni 2009)

Wie da sich einer gleich aufregt, nur mal zur Information: Wir sprechen hier von 10 Lämple (für Leute wie dich LEDs) und einem Vorwiderstand, das ist keine Schaltung mit mehreren Transistoren, OPs, NAND Gliedern usw., es sind nur ein paar Leuchtmittel.

Halbleiter sind keine ohmschen Lasten, diese verhalten sich nicht linear, bei einem 10Ohm Widerstand kann man sagen, dass bei 10V 1A fließt und bei 20V eben 2A, das kann man nicht bei einem Halbleiterelement sagen, also ruhig Blut, das wirst du schon noch lernen. 

Mit den Spulen und Kondensatoren wollte ich dir nur verdeutlichen, dass sich nicht alles wie ein Widerstand verhält, sondern es auch "Unregelmäßigkeiten" gibt.

Es gibt sogar negative Widerstände, aber das wäre wohl zu viel für dich mit deinem erregten Gemüt.


----------



## JOJO (25. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wie da sich einer gleich aufregt, nur mal zur Information: Wir sprechen hier von 10 Lämple (für Leute wie dich LEDs) und einem Vorwiderstand, das ist keine Schaltung mit mehreren Transistoren, OPs, NAND Gliedern usw., es sind nur ein paar Leuchtmittel.
> 
> Halbleiter sind keine ohmschen Lasten, diese verhalten sich nicht linear, bei einem 10Ohm Widerstand kann man sagen, dass bei 10V 1A fließt und bei 20V eben 2A, das kann man nicht bei einem Halbleiterelement sagen, also ruhig Blut, das wirst du schon noch lernen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich rege mich ganz bestimmt nicht auf, nur, Du hast gefährliches Halbwissen aus Google.de!

Wenn schon ein Laie Fragen stellt, so sollte man fachkundig mit Rat zur Seite stehen, und nicht mit "ist egal" und haste nicht gesehen antworten.

Im Übrigen habe ich mit keiner Silbe behauptet, dass sich ein Halbleiter wie ein ohmscher Widerstand verhält. Dies hätte Dir beim Lesen auffallen müssen!

Und, Deine Aussagen das ein Halbleiter keinen R hat, ist einfach nur lustig

Und was bitte sind "Unregelmäßigkeiten" in der Elektronik bzw. bei elektronischen Bauteilen!? 

In diesem Sinne:"Volt, Watt, Ampere, ohne mich gibt´s keinen Strom!"


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2009)

ihr da ohm über mir, macht doch nicht watt ihr volt in meinem thread, immer schön ruhig strom bleiben^^

niemand will hier an deiner kompetenz zweifeln jojo, und ich denke rebel hat schon zur genüge bewiesen, das er durchaus die ahnung hat, aber zu faul ist, diese auch fachkundig einzusetzen, und eher nach gut dünken arbeitet getreu dem motto "wird schon passen"^^

das dabei leute verwirrt werden können die nicht so die ahnung haben, ist ihm wohl nicht ganz bewusst gewesen, allerdings hast du auch rechnungen oben angebracht, die schlicht unnötig und zur reinen probe sind, die dennoch überfordern können

alle ein wenig runterkommen, und schon passt das wieder!!!

Auch ich denke, das es schlicht an der zu geringen Last am NT liegt, das da was pfeift...
vielleicht existiert ja ein Netzteil mit passender Voltgröße um das Pfeifen zu lokalisieren???


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juni 2009)

*hust* Wer hat denn den Widerstand der LED berechnet?



JOJO schrieb:


> 4. Rechnung (Gleichstromwiderstand der LED durch Formel R = U/I)
> 
> Rled = 4V : 25mA
> 
> Rled = 160 Ohm



Zumal diese Berechnung völlig unnütz ist. Ich mach die Ausbildung zum Elektroniker und ich weiß auch, welche Schritte man sich sparen kann, denn diese sind bei diesen Leistungen nicht erforderlich. Bei einem Shuntwiderstand in einem Netzteil für die Strombegrenzung mag es sein, dass man den richtigen Typ wählt, sprich die max. mögliche Leistung die an diesem verbraten wird berechnet, aber doch nicht bei den paar LEDs. 


@exa:
Woher weißt du das nur mit der Faulheit?  Hab in allen letzten Schulaufgaben (ESG, EIT, EIE,...) nen Einser gehabt, der Lehrer regt sich halt deshalb auf, weil ich nie was lern oder so und trotzdem meinen Einser hab.


----------



## nyso (25. Juni 2009)

So Leute, da ihr ja alle so viel Ahnung habt könnt ihr mir mal helfen^^
Vielleicht vertragt ihr euch ja dann wieder^^

Es geht darum, dass ich meine Graka mit LED's ausstatten will. Ich will den Lüfter mit vier LED's beleuchten, dazu sollen noch vier im Kühlblock verbaut werden. Wie geht das am Besten?
Ich will mir einen extra Stecker basteln und dann neben den regulären 6-Pin kleben, wo der Strom für die LED's ankommt, von da sollen dann die LED's versorg werden. Somit kann ich den beim Graka ausbau einfach wieder abmachen.
Das Beste wäre doch, wenn ich zwei mal 12V rüberzieh und einmal 12V mit passendem Widerstand für den Lüfter nehme und einmal 12V mit passendem Widerstand für den Kühlblock nehme, oder?
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2009)

öhm, nochmal langsam und ausführlich für mich^^

willst du 2 LED Stromkreise machen, einmal Kühlblock und einmal Lüfter? und den zugehörigen Schalter dann neben die 6Pin Buchse, aber Trotzdem von nem eigenen NT Anschluss gespeist???


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juni 2009)

Nehm einfach einen alten Lüfter mit einem 5,25er Stecker, opfer diesen und schon hast du dein ideales Anschlusskabel. 

Dann musst du nur noch den Vorwiderstand berechnen, die Formel steht auf den vorderen Seiten.


----------



## nyso (25. Juni 2009)

Genau exa, so hab ich mir das gedacht^^
Gehts auch einfacher?
Nen Molexstecker oder ähnliches soll es nicht werden, es kommt ja in meinen ModdingPC siehe Sig. Soll edel wirken, da soll nicht irgendein Kabel rumfliegen.


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

So, mal was zum Gucken damit ihr euch vorstellen könnt wie ich das meine.

Die orangen Punkte sollen die LED's sein und die roten Linien die Stromversorgung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich kommt da noch ein anderer Aufkleber drauf^^


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2009)

da die plastikabdeckung nicht transparent ist, kannst du dir den kühlblock schonmal abschinken, das wird mit 4 leds nicht wirken an den schlitzen...

den lüfter kannst du machen, am besten nimmst du da LEDs mit itegriertem Vorwiderstand, da dort ja wenig platz ist... du kannst natürlich auch den 6Pin direkt auf der Graka anzapfen, da sind 12 Volt drauf...


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Ne, da wird nichts angezapft^^ Nachher zerraucht mir die Graka weil ich sie aufhübschen wollte^^
Die Plastikabdeckung hat da sowas wie Lüftungsschlitze, das wird schon^^ Die LED's und die Widerstände hab ich schon da. 50 LED's orange mit 50 Widerständen 12V.
Wenn ich mir das so überlege muss ich ja dann jede LED einzeln verkabeln, es sei denn ich hole mir noch einen Widerstand, der 4V wegnimmt, oder?

Müsste dann so aussehen, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2009)

öhm wie 4 volt wegnimmt??? hast du mal daten der leds???

aber im grunde müsste das so aussehen, ja

hast du überhaupt platz unter der abdeckung für die beleuchtunge der lüftungsschlitze???


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Müsste ich mir noch Platz machen^^
Na pro LED müssens ja 2V sein, oder? Macht 8V die ich brauche, aber 12V kommen an. Also sind 4V zuviel, dafür brauch ich dann den passenden Widerstand. So reime ich mir das zusammen. Sorry, hab nicht wirklich ne Ahnung^^ Ich bin jemand, der lernt wenn er etwas tut, und sowas hab ich noch nicht gemacht^^ Wenn der Mod hier fertig ist kenn ich mich damit hoffentlich besser aus^^


----------



## JOJO (26. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Nehm einfach einen alten Lüfter mit einem 5,25er Stecker, opfer diesen und schon hast du dein ideales Anschlusskabel.
> 
> Dann musst du nur noch den Vorwiderstand berechnen, die Formel steht auf den vorderen Seiten.


 
 Jepp, so würde ich es auch machen. Einfacher gehts nicht mehr!

App! Klar kann man sparen, so einiges ist nicht erforderlich. Wissen wir ja alle. Dennoch, er ist ein Anfänger, und dieser sollte schon wissen wie man es eigendlich richtig macht!

Die Frage die wir nur noch stellen sollten, will er die LED´s sockeln, oder klebt er diese mit Heisskleber auf!? SMD wäre ja auch ganz nett, und vor allem klein...


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Der 5,25er ist doch nen Molex, oder? Wie soll ich denn damit 8 LED's versorgen?


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2009)

ein molex bietet einiges an ampere, bei parallelschaltung ist nur das wichtig^^

falls du eine reihenschaltung anstrebst, geht das natürlich nicht, aber das soll man auch nicht machen...

was du machen kannst, ist eine Parallelschaltung mit einem Vorwiderstand für alle LEDs, der muss allerdings einiges an Watt aushalten, und ich glaube bei deinen ist nur 0,25 Watt Spielraum, geht also nicht...

denn: 8 mal 25 mA sind 200 mA mal die 12 Volt sind 2,4 Watt


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Also soll ich es praktisch so verkabeln wie du das auf Seite 1 gemacht hast? Das ganze würde ich dann trotzdem 2 mal machen, jeweils 4 LED's. Was brauch ich denn da an Widerständen?


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2009)

wie sind denn die daten der LEDs, und was hast du denn alles gekauft???

so wie ich das sehe hast du ein Komplettpaket inkl Vorwiderstände gekauft für 12 Volt???

wenn ja, musst du einfach die vor jede LED löten und Parallel schalten... so wie ich es im how to geschrieben hab...


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Die hier hab ich gekauft. 50 orange LED / LEDs / Leuchtdioden Dioden 5mm +W bei eBay.de: Designleuchten Lichter (endet 18.07.09 12:09:25 MESZ)


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2009)

ok, sieht für mich so aus, als wären die Widerstände für 12 Volt...

weils aber nicht explizit so da steht: hast du ein Foto von nem Widerstand??? ich kann dann einfach ablesen wie viel der hat


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, sind 12V Widerstände


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2009)

ei dann einfach wie im how to beschrieben...


----------



## netheral (26. Juni 2009)

exa schrieb:


> Auch ich denke, das es schlicht an der zu geringen Last am NT liegt, das da was pfeift...
> vielleicht existiert ja ein Netzteil mit passender Voltgröße um das Pfeifen zu lokalisieren???


Sorry dass zwischen dem Post und meiner Antwort so viele Posts liegen.

Aber wie erklärst du dir folgende Konstellation?

- HDD mit Leisten = Fiepen
- HDD ohne Leisten = kein Fiepen
- Leisten ohne HDD = kein Fiepen

Wenn es an zu wenig Last liegen würde, dann müsste das Fiepen ja mit weniger Verbrauchern noch lauter werden. Wirds aber nicht, es verschwindet.

Aber wie gesagt: Ich teste einfach im fertigen PC nochmal. Wenns dann wieder rumjault, SuperFlux leisten rein.
Wenns nicht jault, bleiben meine Leisten. Optisch mag ich sie jedenfalls. 

So ein NT habe ich leider nicht. Aber bei Gelegenheit werde ich mir mal eines zulegen. Nur schrecken mich diese Rundbuchsenanschlüsse ab, weil ich nicht weiss, wie man die Verkabelt. Bei Aquacomputer gibts so ein 12V AC/DC NT mit Molex. Kostet 15 Euronen und soll zum Befüllen mit 12V Pumpen gut sein. Also wirds wohl auch genug Leistung für 10 popelige LEDs haben. Kennt jemand noch etwas günstigeres?


----------



## exa (27. Juni 2009)

joa, so günstige steckernetzteile gibts bei pollin zb schon ab 5 euro glaub ich...

10 leds wären 250 mA, da is dann schon relativ ausgenutzt, denn viele haben da nur 300 mA, gibts aber auch mit 500 mA und 1A, so eins hab ich...


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2009)

@exa:
Man schaltet Halbleiter nie parallel.


----------



## exa (27. Juni 2009)

wie was wo???


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2009)

War auf Seite 19.


----------



## exa (28. Juni 2009)

sry, aber ich bin auf seite 5 in meiner ansicht^^


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juni 2009)

exa schrieb:


> falls du eine reihenschaltung anstrebst, geht das natürlich nicht, aber das soll man auch nicht machen...
> 
> was du machen kannst, ist eine Parallelschaltung mit einem Vorwiderstand für alle LEDs, der muss allerdings einiges an Watt aushalten, und ich glaube bei deinen ist nur 0,25 Watt Spielraum, geht also nicht...
> 
> denn: 8 mal 25 mA sind 200 mA mal die 12 Volt sind 2,4 Watt



Auf das war mein Beitrag bezogen. Jede LED braucht ihren eigenen Vorwiderstand bzw. man kann auch einen Vorwiderstand für 2 LEDs (oder mehr) nehmen, jedoch müssen die LEDs dann in Reihe geschaltet sein.


----------



## exa (28. Juni 2009)

wiso sollte das nicht gehen???

ich hab nie behauptet das es eine gute idee ist, aber gehen tut es...


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juni 2009)

Man schaltet halt einfach Halbleiter nicht parallel, ist eine Grundregel.

Wenn eine ausfällt, dann fließt über die anderen ein größerer Strom und schon geht die nächste kaputt, das geht dann immer schnell...


----------



## gettohomie (28. Juni 2009)

Löten scheint nicht grad dein Ding zu sein ? he?


----------



## exa (28. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Man schaltet halt einfach Halbleiter nicht parallel, ist eine Grundregel.
> 
> Wenn eine ausfällt, dann fließt über die anderen ein größerer Strom und schon geht die nächste kaputt, das geht dann immer schnell...



das is korrekt, deswegen mach zumindest ich das auch nicht...



gettohomie schrieb:


> Löten scheint nicht grad dein Ding zu sein ? he?



falls du mich meinst: man könnte durchaus besser sein, das ist korrekt, allerdings hab ich auch nicht gerade ne super ausstattung...


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juni 2009)

Dann schnell eine Weller WS81 bestellen, gibts für nur 200€, für gelegentliches Löten zu Hause nur zu empfehlen.


Ein Magnastat Lötkolben reicht vollkommen für zu Hause, kostet halt gut 50€, aber die sollten es einem wert sein - besser geregelt geht es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## exa (28. Juni 2009)

ach weißt du, meine 2 lötkolben für zusammen 6 euro inkl lötzinn und lötfett haben bisher alles funktionierend zusammengelötet


----------



## gettohomie (29. Juni 2009)

ja klar haupsache es hält


----------



## Lassreden (30. Juni 2009)

exa schrieb:


> ach weißt du, meine 2 lötkolben für zusammen 6 euro inkl lötzinn und lötfett haben bisher alles funktionierend zusammengelötet




ich glaube wir haben das gleiche set  ich habe 10€ für mein Lötkolben incl. Lötsinn, Kupferdraht und Fett ausgegeben


----------



## killer89 (9. Juli 2009)

Hey exa, ich hab da mal n paar Fragen  
Ich möchte gerne die LEDs hier nehmen: sind die gut? LS 5436 LEDs, superhell bis ultrahell - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert
Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage, ob 500 Ohm ausreichen würden als Widerstand und welches NT ich zum Testen nehmen soll... da würd doch ein günstiges reichen, von 3-12 Volt oder?

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juli 2009)

Auf den vorderen Seiten hab ich die Formeln zur Berechnung gepostet, wende diese an, dann kommst du auf einen richtigen Wert. 

Wenn du mit 12V gerechnet hast, sollten diese sogar stimmen.


----------



## killer89 (9. Juli 2009)

Naja... ich hatte gedacht wegen Toleranzen und so... 
Mit der Formel hab ichs einfach gerechnet: 10V/0,02A, weil die 20mA Stromstärke bei 2V brauchen
Hier die LEDs:LS 5436 LEDs, superhell bis ultrahell - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert
Und die Widerstände, lieber etwas größer: METALL 562 14W Metallschichtwiderstände, 1, 100 Ohm - 976 Ohm - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Sollte so passen oder?

Als Testnetzteil hatte ich an dieses gedacht: MW 3IP25GS Universalnetzteile, eco-friendly - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Und als MM das hier: PEAKTECH 1035 Multimeter, digital - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Für meine Zwecke sollte das doch reichen oder?

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juli 2009)

Nimm Kohleschichtwiderstände, die Metallschichtwiderstände sind für deine Anwendung a) zu teuer und b) einfach nur unnötig, denn bei ein paar Lämple kommt es gar nicht auf die Toleranz an...

Bei demm Messgerät solltest du dir nicht so einen Ramsch kaufen, hol dir lieber ein gebrauchtes von Fluke oder Brenning, Gossen ist auch nicht schlecht, genauso wie Hameg, aber Peaktech, naja, für die einfachen Sachen reicht es, wenn man etwas aber genauer messen will,  dann sind die nicht so gut.


----------



## killer89 (9. Juli 2009)

Nunja... bei den Widerständen... ob nun 1,90 oder 2,50 bei 100 Stück ^^ das is glaub ich ziemlich latex 
Beim Multimeter... ich will eig. nur die Spannung messen, die rauskommt oder sollte ich dann doch lieber gleich "richtig" investieren und mir das hier holen: BENNING MM P3 Multimeter, digital - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Geld spielt zwar eine Rolle, aber dann hab ich einmal was richtiges und muss mich ggf. nich über irgendwas ärgern, wobei ich mich frag, worüber ich mich ärgern sollte!? Kannste mir da mal n Fingerzeig geben?

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juli 2009)

Glaub mir, ich hab im ersten Lehrjahr schon Hunderte, wenn nicht gar Tausende Kohleschichtwiderstände verbaut und es hat immer alles auf Anhieb funktioniert. 

Metallschicht für Audioanwendungen&Co haben wir auch in Massen da, aber naja, der Weg zu den Kohleschichtwiderständen ist kürzer.


----------



## killer89 (9. Juli 2009)

Jaaaa, schon klar ^^ nur die 60 Cent sind mir recht egal ^^ ich wollt eig. wissen, was so viel besser wäre am benning-Multimeter ^^ ich will das MM ja nur gelegentlich nutzen und nicht "hauptberuflich" 

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juli 2009)

Schau dir die Toleranzen an. Für deine Bastlerei reicht auch eins für 5€, das von Peaktech ist aber auch gar nicht so schlecht, ich nehm aber lieber ein Hameg 8012. 

-->Wenn es nur die Spannungen an z.B. den LEDs sind, dann geht auch ein billiges, wenn es aber genaue Messungen werden sollen, dann kannst du dir ruhig das von Brenning kaufen, das hat auch mehr Funktionen (bzw. sind diese genauer).


----------



## killer89 (9. Juli 2009)

mkay, dann bleib ich bei dem von Peaktech ^^ mittelfristig will ich nicht mehr als die LEDs auszumessen oder sonstigen Kleinkram ^^ sonst hab ich auch noch nen Kumpel mit nem besseren MM, aber den will ich nich immer belangen 

Alles klar, danke für deine Hilfe 

MfG


----------



## QZA (10. Juli 2009)

ma ne frage kann mir vllt jemand helfen 
ich habe 50 LED hier aber kA wie ich die anschließen kann 

steht nur
30mA
1,8V - 2,2V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe mal das mir evtl. jemand hilft

bYe


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2009)

Du brauchst auch noch Widerstände, vermutlich für 12V. Ganz am Anfang steht eine Formel wie du die berechnest.


----------



## JOJO (10. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Man schaltet halt einfach Halbleiter nicht parallel, ist eine Grundregel.
> 
> Wenn eine ausfällt, dann fließt über die anderen ein größerer Strom und schon geht die nächste kaputt, das geht dann immer schnell...


 
Die Grundregel habe ich in 30 Jahre nicht kennen gelernt! Prinzipiell jedoch, muss ich Dir Recht geben, da 

a. die Bauteiletoleranzen unterschiedliche Leuchtkraft ergeben
b. die Vorwiderstände entsprechend angepasst werden müssten, um einen Bauteildefekt vorzubeugen

Besser also, die LED in Reihe schalten, wenn elektronisch/ mathematische Kenntnisse fehlen


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2009)

Tja, ich habs im ersten Lehrjahr gelernt. 

Sind das alles (die 50) blaue LEDs, die du da hast? Dann können die Werte nicht stimmen, denn blaue LEDs haben eine wesentlich höhere Durchlassspannung als z.B. rote.


----------



## killer89 (10. Juli 2009)

Einfach mal zwei Batterien in Reihe mit den LEDs verbinden ohne Widerstand, mal sehen, welche Farbe rauskommt 
Ansonsten macht mich der Wert auch leicht stutzig...

MfG


----------



## exa (10. Juli 2009)

NEIN!!!

NIEMALS ohne Vorwiderstand, auch nicht mit Batterien!!! dann besteht keine Strombegrenzung und die Led steht es nicht durch...

es könnte zwar der Innenwiderstand der Batterien reichen, aber erstens kennen wir die nicht, und zeitens soll man sowas gar nicht erst anfangen

bei 30 mA und 2,2 Volt macht das Vorwiderstände von 330 Ohm in der E12 Reihe für 12 V Versorgungsspannung


----------



## killer89 (11. Juli 2009)

Mei, auf eine LED mehr oder weniger kommts doch dann auch nich an...  und das wären doch im Erstfall (wenn die Batterien frisch sind) "grad mal" 0,8 V zu viel... ich denke selbst wenns die LED nicht überlebt wäre es der einfachste Weg das zu testen, obs auch wirklich blaue LEDs sind  

MfG


----------



## exa (11. Juli 2009)

die spannung ist nicht das hauptproblem!!! es geht um den Strom

ein halbleiter hat einen sehr geringen Widerstand, ergo wird ein hoher strom fließen, den die LED nicht aushält...

deswegen betreibt man leds auch gerne mit konstantSTROMquellen, die spannung stellt sich dann von selbst ein...


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2009)

@exa:
Er hat ja 50 LEDs, ob da jetzt eine kaputt geht ist egal, es geht ja nur um die Farbe. Falls er ein entsprechendes Multimeter hat, kann er es ja auch mit diesem ausmessen, aber über 1V geht die Diodenfunktion bei günstigeren Geräten meistens nicht...


----------



## RRAAZ (17. August 2009)

exa schrieb:


> *2. der elektronische Teil*
> 
> Nun habt ihr eure Aluleiste passend vorbereitet, dann wollen wir mal zum elektronischen Teil kommen:
> ....


Einfach super mit dem Bildern dazu.
kurze frage: ich möchte 10 LED mit 12v Spannung an die 2,5m leiste anbringen ohne wechselnde Farben,
mit dem verbinden ist Ok nur die Berechnung aufteilen auf 10 LEDs damit sie nicht durchbrennen habe ich nicht verständlich mitbekommen wie berechne ich die?
Vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (17. August 2009)

Bitte zukünftig keine kompletten Beiträge mehr zitieren. Das schadet nur der Übersicht und macht die Threads am Ende ellenlang. Danke!


----------



## rebel4life (18. August 2009)

Wäre nett wenn du/ein Moderator das editiert.

Vorwiderstand:

Rv=(Ue-Ud)/Id

Rv=Vorwiderstand
Ue=Versorgungsspannung (z.B. 12V)
Ud=Durchlassspannung der LED, z.B. 2V
Id=Strom der LED, z.B. 20mA


----------



## exa (19. August 2009)

genau so wie rebel es netterweise beschrieben hat...


----------



## phenom-2 (3. September 2009)

sehr schönes  anleitung


----------



## .::Sasa::. (7. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine frage Kann man auch fertige LEDs nehmen so wie diese hier 10 LED 5mm xenon-weiß fertig verkabelt 12V LEDs WHITE bei eBay.de: Designleuchten Lichter (endet 09.10.09 22:14:26 MESZ) und diese denn nur ausn ander nehmen und denn richtig verkabeln würde dies auch gehn? 

mfg .::Sasa::.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Oktober 2009)

Wieso a) zu viel bezahlen und b) dann auch noch das, was die so teuer gemacht hat wieder entfernen?

dealextreme.com
pollin.de
reichelt.de

Da kannst du spottbillig LEDs kaufen.


----------



## exa (7. Oktober 2009)

du kannst diese LEDs natürlich nehmen, alle roten zusammenlöten und auf 12 Volt legen und alle schwarzen zusammenlöten und auf Masse legen, geht wunderbar!!!

allerdings hat rebel recht... du musst so oder so löten, warum also mehr bezahlen???


----------



## rebel4life (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass man für rund 25ct ne Superflux LED bekommt, welche einen besseren Abstrahlwinkel hat, empfinde ich diese Auktion schon fast als Frechheit - extrem billigen Müll teuer verkaufen. Aber man findet immer welche.


----------



## .::Sasa::. (8. Oktober 2009)

OK Danke für die schnellen antworten werd denn mal die tage in den shops reinschauen vom Rebel4life 

mfg .::Sasa::.


----------



## rebel4life (8. Oktober 2009)

2x 94-120*434
2x 94-120*432
2x 94-120*433

Das bestell ich mir in den nächsten Tagen für mein Atmolight (Platine ist fast fertig, es fehlt nur noch das Quarz und der SMD IC), dann kann ich die LED Leisten bauen.

Der Vorteil bei diesen LEDs liegt darin, dass sie einen weiten Abstrahlwinkel haben


----------



## .::Sasa::. (8. Oktober 2009)

Und was für widerstände brauch ich da? Da gibts ja noch ein paar mehr.habt ihr mal bitte ein link?


----------



## rebel4life (8. Oktober 2009)

Hast du die ersten Seiten des Threads auch nur angeschaut? Wozu machen wir hier eine FAQ, wenn dann jeder nochmal frägt, obwohl alles schon dran steht.

Mein Vorschlag:

Lies dir die ersten paar Seiten durch, versuch den Widerstand mithilfe von URI und der Kennlinie deiner LED zu ermitteln und dann postest du die Ergebnise, dann können wir sie überprüfen. Damit hast du dann auch wieder etwas gelernt.


----------



## kroebus (13. Oktober 2009)

Klasse How-To 

Ich hab ja jetzt viel gelesen über das Basteln einer LED-Leiste und die Berechnung von Widerständen...

Was mich interessiert ist, ich würde gerne eine Beleuchtung basteln, bei der ich den Strom von einer Lampenfassung - also 220V - abgreife. Dazu bräuchte ich aber dann einen Trafo, oder ? Nur was für einen???

Ich wollte 20 LEDs in Reihe verbauen. Dazu habe ich mir folgende ausgesucht:
hier bei Ebay. Für 3,99 inkl. Schrumpfschläuche und Widerstände kann man nicht meckern oder?

Hier nochmals die Daten:
Farbe: Pur -Weiß 
Öffnungswinkel: 20° 
Intensität: 17.000 - 19.000 mcd 
Farbtemperatur: 6000°K 
Spannung: Typ. 2,8V - Max. 3,6V 
Strom: 20mA Typ., 30mA Max 
Chip Material: InGaN 
Durchmesser: Ø 5mm 
Gehäuse: Wasserklar 5mm

Der Widerstand ist in dem Angebot inklusive und muss dann nur angeben für wieviel Volt.

Und was für einen Kabelquerschnitt soll ich da am besten nehmen? 0,25 oder 0,14 mm²?


----------



## rebel4life (13. Oktober 2009)

Das billigere. Bei den paar mA ist es sowas von egal, ob du jetzt 0,14mm² oder 0,25mm² hast.

Ein Widerstand kostet 3,3ct wenn du 10 kaufst, ab 100 wird es dann nochmal billiger.

Schrumpfschlauch bekommt man auch elendig billig.

Wenn man nichts selber machen kann/will, dann lohnt sich das vieleicht schon, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Abzocke, denn ich kann mir sowas wesentlich billiger bauen, da brauch ich keine 4€ für 20 LEDs...

Bei Dealextreme bekommst du einige weiße LEDs für glaube ich 1-2$ und das versandkostenfrei.


----------



## kroebus (13. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das billigere. Bei den paar mA ist es sowas von egal, ob du jetzt 0,14mm² oder 0,25mm² hast.
> 
> Ein Widerstand kostet 3,3ct wenn du 10 kaufst, ab 100 wird es dann nochmal billiger.
> 
> ...


 
Das Angebot bei Ebay is ja auch versandkostenfrei. Im Verhältnis zu Großabnehmerpreisen mag das Angebot vllt gar keines sein, aber bei 4,- Euronen??? Spielt doch auch keine Rolex...

Wie sieht's mit nem Trafo aus? Was sollte ich da beachten?


----------



## rebel4life (13. Oktober 2009)

Nimm bitte ein fertiges Steckernetzteil mit 12V (5V sollten auch leicht zu finden sein), am besten ein Schaltnetzteil, das ist automatisch geregelt, sprich die Ausgangsspannung bleibt gleich und das Netzteil selbst ist klein und leicht. 

Ein solches Netzteil bekommst du im Einzelhandel jedoch nur rel. teuer, da sind meist die unstabilisierten verfügbar, die kannst du aber vergessen, denn ohne große Last haben die leicht mal 15V am Ausgang, obwohl 12V draufsteht.

Solche Netzteile bekommst du bei Pollin oder Reichelt sehr billig, bei Pollin bekommt man in der Regel ein 12V Schaltnetzteil für 3-4€, also wirklich sehr billig. Meins liefert bis zu 3,33A bei 12V und hat auch nur 6€ gekostet, ist aber leider aus dem Programm von Pollin verschwunden.


----------



## kroebus (13. Oktober 2009)

Also KEINEN Trafo???

Du hast schon mitbekommen, dass ich den Strom an einer Lampenfassung abgreifen will...? Ich hab da in der Nähe nämlich auch keine Steckdaose...


----------



## rebel4life (13. Oktober 2009)

Ist mir schon klar. In einem stinknormalen Steckernetzteil ist auch nur ein Trafo drin, bei nem Schaltnetzteil auch einer...

20 von diesen LEDs als Zimmerbeleuchtung? Vergiss es! da brauchst du wesentlich mehr, ansonsten ist das Zimmer viel zu dunkel. Glaubs mir, das ist nicht angenehm.


----------



## kroebus (13. Oktober 2009)

Nee nee wird keine Zimmerbeleuchtung, soll nur dezente indirekte Hintergrundbeleuchtung dienen.

Also müsste ich dann noch ne Steckdose an der Lampe montieren... Na DAS wird aussehen


----------



## rebel4life (13. Oktober 2009)

Ikea Dioder. Würden sogar die Farbe wechseln.

Hast du für die Nebenbeleuchtung einen seperaten Lichtschalter oder würdest du das auch einfach in ne Steckdose einstecken? Wo liegt der Auslass für eine Lampe sofern du einen Lichtschalter dafür hast?


----------



## kroebus (13. Oktober 2009)

Also die LEDs sollen eine Birne in nem Schrank ersetzen. Der Schalter dazu hängt quasi an der Tür und schaltet, wenn die Tür geöffnet wird.
Und von diesem Schalter weg soll jetzt diese LED-Leiste angeschlossen werden.

Und einen Farbwechsler brauch ich hier wirklich nicht


----------



## Tobi209 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo würde mich freuen wenn hier noch mal einer drüber schaut denn es ist schon ne weile her.

gruß tobi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

Bei den UV LEDs schaltest du 3 in Reihe und davor einen 68R Widerstand, bei den anderen ebenfalls 3 in Reihe, davor dann aber ein 82R Widerstand.

Hab jetzt nur überschlagen, aber die sollten schon passen.


SAMSUNG SMD 6-Pin RGB LED - SLSRGBW815TS - günstig im Online Shop LED1.de

Diese LEDs kann ich nur empfehlen, hab mir gerade 60 Stück gekauft, die sind wahnsinnig hell...


----------



## Tobi209 (17. Oktober 2009)

ok aber meinst nicht das paralel doch besser ist. ich habe auch schon lange überlegt?


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Reihenschaltung sparst du Energie, wieso also nicht?

Du kannst zwar jede LED einzeln mit Vorwiderstand versehen, aber das ist unnötige Arbeit und du verschwendest Energie (wie am Vorwiderstand verheizt).


----------



## Tobi209 (17. Oktober 2009)

energie verheizen das ist gut da mus dann meine hardware nicht mehr so zittern bei 19°C case temp

stimmt wenn man es von der öko seite betrachtet ist das ne gute idee und ne vorsicherung kommt eh mit rein


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

Wozu ne Sicherung? Jeder Transistor/bzw. Halbleiter ist schneller als ne Sicherung.


----------



## Tobi209 (17. Oktober 2009)

na um bei kurzschluß einfach auf nummer sicher zu gehen


----------



## kuki122 (25. Oktober 2009)

Super Tutorial, werde ich auch mal versuchen!

Aber hast du nicht vergessen zu zeigen, die Litze an die Masse zu löten? 
das sieht man nich, nur am Endbild erkennt man dann eine schwarze Litze, die wahrscheinlich die masse ist


----------



## kroebus (25. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist da was aufgefallen...
auf Seite 1 wird folgende Rechnung für den Vorwiderstand aufgestellt:

8 V / 0,025 A = 320 Ohm

Auf dem Schaltungszeichnungsbild und dem Bild mit den gelöteten Widerständen werden aber 470er Widerstände verwendet...

Wenn ich jetzt obige Gleichung nochmals umstelle komme ich auf

0,025 A * 470 Ohm = 11,75 V

Heißt das jetzt nicht, dass ich 11,75 V von den 12 V wegnehme und die LED nur noch 0,25 V zur Vfg. hat???

Ich blicks grad nicht ganz...


----------



## rebel4life (25. Oktober 2009)

25mA sind für die normale LED aber eh zu viel, 20mA reichen in der Regel schon aus. Konstantstromquelle kannst du auch aus 2 Bauteilen basteln, die Variante aus einem LM317 und nem Widerstand ist dabei die einfachste - man hat quasi nen freien Eingangsbereich (je nach LED) von rund 5V bis 40V (je nach Art des Reglers)...

Zu deiner Frage:

Der 320Ohm Wert gilt wahrscheinlich für die Reihenschaltung aus 2 LEDs, welche If von 25mA und Uf von 2V haben, die 470Ohm gelten für etwas anderes.

An der LED werden trotzdem keine 0,25V anliegen, denn unter Uf fließt so gut wie kein Strom.


----------



## kroebus (25. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der Reihenschaltung ist aber so nicht beschrieben von exa, da er ja ne Parallelschaltung aufzeigt, leuchtet aber ein...

Ich hab mir jetzt mal 20 10mm-LEDs mit 20 470er Widerständen besorgt, um sie wie beschrieben ebenfalls parallel zu basteln.
Ich weiß, ist ne Menge Lötarbeit und Stromverschwendung, aber wenn eine ausfällt ist das nicht tragisch 

Diesen Konstant-Stromquellen-Bausatz von Pollin hab ich mir mal angesehen. Sieht recht einfach zu handhaben aus. Den würde ich dann noch dazwischen schalten.

Spielt es eigentlich eine Rolle wieviel Ampere das NT mind. liefern muss?


----------



## rebel4life (25. Oktober 2009)

Nur 20? Ich hab mir 60 RGB LEDs von Samsung geholt. xD

Die sind halt etwas teurer, deswegen muss man aufpassen, dass die nicht zu viel Strom abbekommen, sprich keine 20% Toleranzwiderstände nehmen sondern die normalen 1%  (sind in der AWS normal, Privat sind 10-20% eher normal, denn die sind halt einfach billiger), bei 20mA leuchten die LEDs so gut wie ewig, bei 30mA schaffen se laut Datenblatt rund 500 Stunden. 

Das ist ne Arbeit, die aufzulöten...


----------



## kroebus (25. Oktober 2009)

Woher weiß ich den Toleranzgrad??? Den gibt doch kaum einer an oder?

Nochmals zum Netzteil: wieviel mA sollte es mind. oder höchstens haben?


----------



## killer89 (25. Oktober 2009)

Da kann man aber z.B. bei reichelt nach suchen 

MfG


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (25. Oktober 2009)

Bei normalen LED's ist 333Ohm Erfahrungsgemäß der beste Widerstand vom Helligkeit/Lebensdauer Verhältnis her gesehen.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Oktober 2009)

Min. Strom ist der, den deine LEDs brauchen. Max. Strom gibt es nicht, da kannst du frei wählen, sofern es Sinn machen. 

Für 2 Standard LEDs ein Hochstromnetzteil mit 12V 70A zu kaufen wäre etwas überflüssig, da reicht auch ein stabilisiertes Stecker-/Schaltnetzteil für 5€.


----------



## exa (25. Oktober 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> Mir ist da was aufgefallen...
> auf Seite 1 wird folgende Rechnung für den Vorwiderstand aufgestellt:
> 
> 8 V / 0,025 A = 320 Ohm
> ...



hey, die angegebenen 320 Ohm bilden die untere Grenze, da dann die Werte der Beispiel LED ausgereitzt werden... bei meinen LEDs wurden jedoch 470 Ohm Widerstände mitgeliefert...

wenn man mit dem typischen Wert von 20 mA rechnet, kommt man mit 470 Ohm auf eine LED Spannung von 2,6 Volt...

nicht ganz den typischen Wert getroffen, liegt aber schlicht an der Staffelung von Widerständen (E-Reihen); 470 ist ein typischer Widerstandswert, man sollte auch die Toleranz beachten, die glaube ich bei 5% liegt, also ist der Widerstandswert zwischen 446 und 496 Ohm! Eingerechnet ergibt sich eine LED Spannung zwichen 2,08 und 3,08 Volt, wobei die Toleranz der LED noch nicht berücksichtigt ist!!!


----------



## rebel4life (25. Oktober 2009)

Zwischen? Eher genau am Rand, die Widerstände werden bei der Produktion sortiert und man kann sich ziemlich sicher sein, dass wenn man 20% Widerstände kauft, keiner dabei ist, der ne Toleranz kleiner 1% hat. Ist einfach so.

Ne komplette E192 Reihe ist da schon etwas feines.  Gibts aber nur im Geschäft, zu Hause tuts auch die E12er...


----------



## exa (25. Oktober 2009)

ganz ehrlich, ich würde niemals bewusst zu 20% Widerständen greifen, 5% sind günstig genug, um sich das zu leisten^^

1% muss ja nicht unbedingt sein...

edit: gerade nachgeschaut, meine mitgeliferten haben die 5%, sollte eig immer drin sein


----------



## rebel4life (26. Oktober 2009)

1% hat schlichtweg den Hintergrund, dass wir die Widerstände auch in Prüfungen (Zwischenprüfung bzw. Abschlussprüfung) brauchen, wenn wir jetzt da 5% Widerstände hätten und dann die Prüfungsschaltung nur wegen den Widerständen nicht geht, wäre das sehr ärgerlich. Zudem wird das Zeug eh über den Verteidigungsetat bezahlt...


----------



## snapstar123 (2. November 2009)

Hallo erst mal und gleich ein Lob an @exa super Howto.
Habe mir vorgenommen auch eine LED-Leiste zu bauen wie du sie gebaut hast bloss das ich nur rote LEDs benutze und auch an jede LED einen Widerstand.
Zu meiner eigentlichen Frage du hast ja so ein Adapter mit dem du 12V einstellen kannst um das ganze zu testen meine Frage jetzt ist.
Um die Ecke beim Elektrohändler der hat leider nicht so ein Adapter aber einen der mit 12V läuft weis aber nicht ob das reicht.
230V 50Hz 6Wdarunter steht 12V un 200 milli amper.
Würde dieser adapter reichen für etwa 10 Ultra Helle LEDs in rot mit 10 500Ohm Wiederständen vieleicht baue ich auch zwei Leisten mit jeweils 5LEDs das weis ich noch nicht genau.
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir Helfen könntet also wie gesagt ist ein 12V Adapter mit 200 milli Amper 50Hz 6W.
Vieleicht könntet ihr mir ja noch Tipps geben habe deine Anleitung genau studiert habe auch irgendwo gelesen wenn man die LEDs leicht mit anrauht mit feinem Schleifpapier das sie einen besseren Streuwinkel haben.
So habe ich eine Flexi light in meinem Gehäuse auch rot aber ist etwas wenig an Leuchtkraft deshalb eine Leiste selber bauen und weil es einfach nur geil aussieht.
Dann habe ich noch eine Frage wie sieht es aus wenn ein Lüfterblaue LEDs hat und ich sie gegen rote tausche was muss ich da beachten weil der Wiederstand von Blau ja wieder ganz anders ist.
Oder einen Lüfter der keine LEDs hat welche einbauen bloss wohin dann mit den Wiederständen die LEDs sind ja kein Problem sie im Lüfter unter zu kriegen da kann ich ja einfach vier Löcher bohren an jeder Seite und festkleben da kommt mir halt die Frage benutzen die bei beleuchteten Lüftern überhaupt Wiederstände und wenn ja denke ich nur einen.
Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen da hier sich ja sehr viele mit Elektronik auskennen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## JOJO (2. November 2009)

Lies mal Antwort 170, da ist die Schaltung für 6 LED berechnet. Die Leistungsaufnahme für 6 LED liegt bei ~ 150mA. Für den Betrieb von 10 LED wird das Netzteil also nicht reichen...

Deine Schaltung wird also bei runden 250mA Leistungsaufnahme liegen. Bedenken solltest Du dabei, das Netzteil nicht ständig voll auszulasten. Mit 500mA bist Du also auf der sicheren Seite und lastest das NT nur zu 50% aus.

Warum kein Abgriff mit Feinsicherung von PC NT???


----------



## exa (2. November 2009)

wenn du den Strom aus dem Datenblatt der LEDs hast, können wir den "Verbrauch" genau berechnen...

@Jojo: nicht jeder hat einfach mal so ne Feinsicherung rumliegen^^


----------



## snapstar123 (2. November 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Lies mal Antwort 170, da ist die Schaltung für 6 LED berechnet. Die Leistungsaufnahme für 6 LED liegt bei ~ 150mA. Für den Betrieb von 10 LED wird das Netzteil also nicht reichen...
> 
> Deine Schaltung wird also bei runden 250mA Leistungsaufnahme liegen. Bedenken solltest Du dabei, das Netzteil nicht ständig voll auszulasten. Mit 500mA bist Du also auf der sicheren Seite und lastest das NT nur zu 50% aus.
> 
> Warum kein Abgriff mit Feinsicherung von PC NT???



Danke erst mal habe auch überlegt zwei Leisten zu bauen mit jeweil 5LEDs würde besser kommen.
Aber was meinst du mit Feinsicherung vom PC NT.
Dieser Adapter ist ja nur zur Kontrolle da damit alles auch so funktioniert wie es sein soll.
Später wenn alles funktioniert kommt es ja an einen 12V Anschluss am PC dachte bloss mit dem Adapter das ganze erst mal testen nicht das ich dann was falsch gemacht habe.
Ich habe ja gelesen das sie einen kurzen bringen wenn sie kaputt gehen weis aber nicht ob es die Hardware im PC angreift oder nur die Sicherung vom NT raushaut , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (2. November 2009)

die Feinsicherung wäre in dem Fall dafür da, das dem PC nix passieren kann, falls ein Fehler drin ist...

die geht sofort hops, bevor was anderes passieren kann...

wenn du 5 LEDs nimmst reichen 200 mA, mir wären nämlich keine normalen LEDs bekannt, die mehr als 35mA ziehen, und 5 x 35mA sind 175mA...


----------



## snapstar123 (2. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> die Feinsicherung wäre in dem Fall dafür da, das dem PC nix passieren kann, falls ein Fehler drin ist...
> 
> die geht sofort hops, bevor was anderes passieren kann...
> 
> wenn du 5 LEDs nimmst reichen 200 mA, mir wären nämlich keine normalen LEDs bekannt, die mehr als 35mA ziehen, und 5 x 35mA sind 175mA...



Eigentlich war die Frage was ganz anderes und zwar hast du am Anfang zum testen einen Adapter denn man auf verschiedene Stufen stellen kann wie 3-5V usw. und halt bis 12V Netzschalter oder wie das heist.
Meine Frage wahr die hatten keinen Netzschalter da wie du es am Anfang gezeigt hast nur einen der auf 12V läuft ohne die Spannungen zu verändern ist von Philips oder so.
Der Netzschalter läuft auf 12V mit 200mA und wollte wissen ob das Ding reicht um anschliesend wenn ich fertig bin es zu testen bevor es ins Gehäuse kommt und dort an eine 12V Leitung angeschlossen wird.
Trozdem erst mal ein super Howto  ist echt der Hammer und deswegen baue ich mir selber eine oder zwei Leisten weils einfach geil aussieht und ich von denn Flexi Lights entäuscht bin.
Schützt eigentlich mein NT falls doch mal eine LED durchbrennt und ich werde es ja so wie du machen.
Der Elektroniker hat mir halt zu den 10LEDs 10Wiederstände mit 500Ohm mitgegeben ist das ausreichend also ein Wiederstand 500Ohm und Ultra Helle Rote LEDs.
Entweder mache ich zwei mit jeweils 5LEDs oder eine mit 10LEDs aber da muss dann das NT vom PC auch mitspielen oder sehe ich das falsch.
Würde mich noch freuen über ein paar Infos denn so habe ich kaum ahnung von Elektronik, Löten kein Problem oder einen Schalter mit in den Kreislauf Löten auch kein Problem aber so habe ich keine erfahrung , Mfg Snapstar

Ach noch was eine Feinsicherung ist das auch ein Elektroniches Bauteil und wenn ja einfach mit drann Löten zum schluss wie eine extra Sicherung oder wie ist das zu verstehen.


----------



## exa (2. November 2009)

ok, also wenn du 10 LEDs hast reicht es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht... (wir bräuchten mal den typ. Flussstrom, steht im Datenblatt der LEDs)

wenn du 2 Leisten a 5 LEDs machst, reicht es!


----------



## rebel4life (2. November 2009)

Jeder Transistor/Halbleiter ist schneller als eine Sicherung. 

Diesen Grundsatz sollte man berücksichtigen, denn in der Regel kann eine Sicherung schützen, aber im Falle des Falles kann es durchaus passieren, dass du die Ausgangsteile vom Schaltnetzteil schießt.

Deswegen am besten mit einem stabilisierten Netzteil testen, am besten einem Steckerschaltnetzteil, denn ein Schaltnetzteil ist automatisch stabilisiert.

Bei 10 LEDs kannst du auch einfach immer 2 in Reihe schalten, dadurch reicht das Netzteil locker. Und nein, das macht die LEDs nicht kaputt wie manche behaupten.

Die Feinsicherung wird eigentlich Gerätesicherung genannt, ist ähnlich wie die Sicherung im "Sicherungskasten" - zu viel Strom, dann brennt se durch.

If beträgt in der Regel 20-30mA.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> ok, also wenn du 10 LEDs hast reicht es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht... (wir bräuchten mal den typ. Flussstrom, steht im Datenblatt der LEDs)
> 
> wenn du 2 Leisten a 5 LEDs machst, reicht es!



Das ist das Problem ich habe sie beim Elektroniker gekauft und der konnte mir keine Daten geben er hat nur gemeint das für die LEDs diese Wiederstände die richtigen sind.
Also währe die beste Lösung zwei Leisten zu bauen mit jeweils 5 LEDs.
Ich weis nur das die Wiederstände 500Ohm haben und das die richtigen sein, hätte ich sie lieber im Internet gekauft dann hätte ich die genauen Angaben so habe ich leider keine Angaben deshalb die Frage auch.
Ich würde jetzt einfach eine Leiste bauen mit 5 Stück und mit dem 12V Netzstecker prüfen ob sie funktionieren ansonsten kaufe ich welche aus dem Internet und bin auf der sicheren Seite , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (2. November 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Jeder Transistor/Halbleiter ist schneller als eine Sicherung.



war auch eher auf die Hardware bezogen, falls etwas gar nicht erst in die Dioden kommt, sondern vorher schon kurz ist^^

@snapster: wie gesagt, 2x 5 LEDs passt


----------



## snapstar123 (2. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> war auch eher auf die Hardware bezogen, falls etwas gar nicht erst in die Dioden kommt, sondern vorher schon kurz ist^^
> 
> @snapster: wie gesagt, 2x 5 LEDs passt



O.K. werde erst mal eine bauen und mit einem Netzschalter testen.
Was kostet so ein Netzschalter was du beim Test benutzt hast das ist ja bis 1000mA ausgelegt das was ich bekommen könnte hätte nur 200mA für 12V ist das ausreichend bei 5 LEDs oder lieber zu einem greifen wie du ihn besitzt mit 1000mA.
Das würde mich noch Interresieren , Mfg Snapstar

Ach noch was mein Feinlötkolben hat 30W ist das jetzt schlimm oder noch in Ordnung zum Löten wegen beschädigung der Hardware.


----------



## exa (2. November 2009)

30 Watt ist ok, diese kleinen NTs sind nicht teuer, meins hat unter 10 Euro gekostet...


----------



## snapstar123 (2. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> 30 Watt ist ok, diese kleinen NTs sind nicht teuer, meins hat unter 10 Euro gekostet...



O.K. dann past das ja, Danke noch mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rebel4life (2. November 2009)

Ich hab für mein Programmierboard auch ein Schaltnetzteil, 12V, 3,33A, hat bei Pollin nur wenige Euro gekostet.

Kann ich nur empfehlen, Pollin ist da extrem billig.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. November 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich hab für mein Programmierboard auch ein Schaltnetzteil, 12V, 3,33A, hat bei Pollin nur wenige Euro gekostet.
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen, Pollin ist da extrem billig.



Das hört sich gut vorallem über 3A das andere was ich mir besorgen könnte bei mir um die Ecke hätte 12V und 200mA und das wird glaube ich nicht ausreichen.
Egal ich fahre demnächst erst mal in denn Baumarkt denn ich bräuchte noch mehrere sachen mal schauen ob sich dort was ordentliches finden lässt.
Danke schon mal für die Info , Mfg Snapstar

Hab mal eine Frage ich habe zwei Kaltlichkathoden in Blau und hab überlegt sie in mein Sideboard zu Bauen so das man sie nicht sieht das ist schon mal kein Problem.
Mit Sideboard meine ich so eine Art schrank wo der Fernseher und Verstärker draufsteht meine Frage ist halt wie ich sie am besten Anschliesen soll.
Ich bräucht einen 12V Adapter aber mit wieviel A.
Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine die werde ganz normal angeschlossen und anschliesend an diesen Adapter bessere gesagt Schaltnetzteil mit dem 4 Pin Adapter angelötet.
Es sind zwei billig Kathoden also No Name bloss ich weis nicht was sie an A verbrauchen und 12V währe ja richtig denn sie werden ja auch an einer 12V Schiene vom NT angeschlossen bloss so brauche ich ein Netzschalter wie ein Ladegerät vom Händy.
Ich lade mal Screens hoch damit ihr weist was ich meine hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen und falls ich hier falsch bin dann Sry , Mfg Snapstar

Weis niemand einen Rat was ich ungefähr für ein Netzschalter bräuchte,  währe sehr Dankbar für eine Antwort, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## New-Bee (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hab den Thread heute gefunden und will das alles gleich mal ausprobieren
Habe mir nun mal folgendes zusammengesucht, damit ich weiß ob ich das alles richtig verstanden habe:
Widerstand 316Ohm METALL 316 14W Metallschichtwiderstände, 1, 100 Ohm - 976 Ohm - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert
LED:3,1V 15-30mA http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARwAAH2eKfkfa6dafdef33a2cd3ab72467404a93f44http://www.leds.de/Standard-LEDs/LEDs-5mm/Farbige-LEDs/5mm-LED-blau-8000mcd-20-3-1V.html
 Netzteil: 1500mA 3-12V http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARwAAH2eKfkfa6dafdef33a2cd3ab72467404a93f44http://www.leds.de/LED-Zubehoer/Str...rsal-Schaltnetzgeraet-1500mA-3-12V-700mA.html

Passt das so, dass ich die parallel schalten kann? Also vom Widerstand her?
Und nun noch eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich die LEDs an das Netzteil? 

MfG
New-Bee


----------



## rebel4life (8. Dezember 2009)

Kohleschichtwiderstände reichen locker aus und kosten nicht einma die hälfte...

Ich würde gleich alles bei Reichelt bestellen.


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2009)

stimme meinem Vorredner vollends zu!


----------



## New-Bee (8. Dezember 2009)

Bei Reichelt habe ich nur keine blauen LEDs gefunden...und 5ct das Stück finde ich jetzt nicht übertrieben teuer


----------



## rebel4life (8. Dezember 2009)

LED 5-2200 BL LEDs, superhell bis ultrahell - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

In den Schulen sollte mal die Funktionsweiße von Suchfunktionen erläutert werden.

Bei 5 Widerständen ist es übrigens egal, ob du jetzt Metall- oder Kohleschicht nimmst, da hast du recht, aber ich geh halt immer von Stückzahlen jenseits 100/1000 aus, darunter kauf ich nichts, denn erst ab 100 Stück werden die Widerstände billig...


----------



## New-Bee (8. Dezember 2009)

ok danke...naja 1000 Widerstände will ich ja nicht, will ja nur 10 oder so
und es war ja nur zum Verständnis ob das alles so klappt.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> In den Schulen sollte mal die Funktionsweiße von Suchfunktionen erläutert werden.



Du glaubst nicht, wie sehr ich dir da zustimme..


----------



## New-Bee (8. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht, wie sehr ich dir da zustimme..




Danke für die Hilfe...
Dann müsste ich ja jetzt nur noch wissen, wie ich das Netzteil mit den LEDs verbinde


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2009)

New-Bee schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe...



Habe ich irgendwo gesagt, dass das auf dich bezogen ist? 
Ansonsten: Gerne geschehen.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute hab da noch mal eine Frage zu dem Thema das meiste habe ich ja unten schon beschrieben.
Ich will ja zwei Kathoden in Blau unter mein Sideboard also so eine art Schrank wo Fernseher drausteht und Anlage usw. Jetzt kommt halt die Frage weil sie ja nicht am NT vom PC angeschlossen wird sondern an ein Netzadapter.
Mich würde interresieren was ich ungefähr für ein Netzadapter brauche vorallem wieviel mA es braucht habe auch mal zwei Stück ausgesucht.
Währe froh wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob es reichen würde der Netzadapter für zwei Kathoden , Mfg Snapstar

STECKER-NETZADAPTER 1,5A 12V DC ideales LEDs Netzteil bei eBay.de: Stromversorgung Netzgeräte (endet 28.12.09 12:56:55 MEZ)

Netzadapter UNIVERSAL STECKER-NETZGERÄT 500mA ideal LED bei eBay.de: Stromversorgung Netzgeräte (endet 22.12.09 07:46:06 MEZ)


----------



## rebel4life (19. Dezember 2009)

Sind beide absolut überteuert und wahrscheinlich nicht einmal stabilisiert.

Schaltnetzteil BS030 :: Pollin Electronic GmbH

Das ist günstig und vollkommen ausreichend. Bei Pollin wirst du übrigens sicherlich noch einiges finden, was du brauchen kannst, sprich eine Bestellung lohnt sich.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Sind beide absolut überteuert und wahrscheinlich nicht einmal stabilisiert.
> 
> Schaltnetzteil BS030 :: Pollin Electronic GmbH
> 
> Das ist günstig und vollkommen ausreichend. Bei Pollin wirst du übrigens sicherlich noch einiges finden, was du brauchen kannst, sprich eine Bestellung lohnt sich.



O.K. ich Danke dir für die Info und Hilfe.
Jetzt kann ich denn Netzadapter kaufen denn ich brauche und auch noch zubehöhr um es endlich fertig zu bekommen.
Also Danke noch mal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rebel4life (19. Dezember 2009)

Vergiss das Vogelhäuschen für ein bis zwei Euro nicht, macht sich immer gut.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Vergiss das Vogelhäuschen für ein bis zwei Euro nicht, macht sich immer gut.



Was meinst du mit Vogelhäuschen weis echt nicht was du damit weist, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rebel4life (19. Dezember 2009)

Das ist so ein Gag, so gut wie jeder ausm Elektronik Forum vom GB hat sich da eins aus Spaß mitbestellt.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Gag, so gut wie jeder ausm Elektronik Forum vom GB hat sich da eins aus Spaß mitbestellt.



Ach so ich dachte es währe jetzt was wichtiges was ich noch bräucht aber eigentlich habe ich ja alles , Mfg Snapstar

Noch mal eine Frage würde ein Netzteil also ein Ladegerät vom Handy auch ausreichen es hat Output 5,2V und 800mA, 50-60Hz 100mA Input 100-240V.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## NeroNobody (31. Januar 2010)

Hab heuts gleiche gemacht Bloß hab ichg dann am Ende festgestellt, dass es zwei verschieden helle LED Sorten sind -.-


----------



## kroebus (1. Februar 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ach so ich dachte es währe jetzt was wichtiges was ich noch bräucht aber eigentlich habe ich ja alles , Mfg Snapstar
> 
> Noch mal eine Frage würde ein Netzteil also ein Ladegerät vom Handy auch ausreichen es hat Output 5,2V und 800mA, 50-60Hz 100mA Input 100-240V.
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


 
müsstest halt dann 6V-Widerstände anlöten...


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

Und was sind 6V Widerstände? -.-


----------



## exa (1. Februar 2010)

vllt Widerstände an denen 6Volt abfallen bei 20mA??? ergo 300Ohm???


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Widerstände mit Ohm. Mit Siemens. Aber keine mit Volt. Bitte richtige Bezeichnungen verwenden, ansonsten lesen welche die und schreiben das dann in der Abschlussprüfung...


----------



## kroebus (1. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es gibt Widerstände mit Ohm. Mit Siemens. Aber keine mit Volt. Bitte richtige Bezeichnungen verwenden, ansonsten lesen welche die und schreiben das dann in der Abschlussprüfung...


 
 DANKE für DIESE Erleuchtung 

wenn meine Betriebsspannungsstromstärke mal wieder ohmmächtige Sphären erreicht geht mir halt der Gaul durch  und ich werd schreibfaul...


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

Ampere, macht doch Watt ihr Volt!


----------



## NeroNobody (3. Februar 2010)

Hab hier mal was gefunden :
LED-Konstantstromquellen-Bausatz :: Pollin Electronic GmbH
Da kann man doch die leds in reihe schalten?!


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es gibt Widerstände mit Ohm. Mit Siemens. Aber keine mit Volt. Bitte richtige Bezeichnungen verwenden, ansonsten lesen welche die und schreiben das dann in der Abschlussprüfung...



du wirst dich wundern, manche werden auch in Watt angegeben^^


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

wirklich sher gut geschrieben.
Super!


----------



## kroebus (3. Februar 2010)

NeroNobody schrieb:


> Hab hier mal was gefunden :
> LED-Konstantstromquellen-Bausatz :: Pollin Electronic GmbH
> Da kann man doch die leds in reihe schalten?!


 

Kann man...

Aber du warst damit leider nicht der erste... Weiß leider nicht mehr genau in welchem Post, war aber relativ am Anfang dieses Themas, dass genau dieses Teil von Pollin hier schon erwähnt bzw. verlinkt wurde.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Februar 2010)

Elektroniker sind da fauler - die nehmen nen BF244/245 und verbinden das Gate mit Source, dann einfach in Reihe einlöten. Geht wesentlich schneller.


----------



## NeroNobody (3. Februar 2010)

kroebus schrieb:


> Kann man...
> 
> Aber du warst damit leider nicht der erste... Weiß leider nicht mehr genau in welchem Post, war aber relativ am Anfang dieses Themas, dass genau dieses Teil von Pollin hier schon erwähnt bzw. verlinkt wurde.



Echt?!
Naja ich hab heute mal wieder ne Großbestellung gmacht, gleich mal 3 mitbestellt


----------



## rebel4life (3. Februar 2010)

Vogelhäuschen mitbestellt? Wenn nein, dann war es keine Großbestellung.


----------



## NeroNobody (3. Februar 2010)

Oh doch wars^^
Wenn du für 300€ Kleinzeug bestellst is es viel

Gibts da Vogelhäuschen?!


----------



## rebel4life (3. Februar 2010)

Jo. Ich vergess es aber immer.

Allein Im Dezember hab ich für über 300€ Elektronikkram eingekauft, von meinem Lohn sind da bisher locker mehrere Hundert Euro draufgegangen, Hobby ist Hobby. -.-


----------



## NeroNobody (4. Februar 2010)

Kenn ich.... 
Zum Glück is mein Vater ähnlich Pc/ Hifi ect. begeistert wie ich; schont meinen Geldbeutel


----------



## nyso (4. Februar 2010)

Leute, meine Frage bezieht sich zwar nicht auf LEDs, aber da sich hier ja die Elektroniker des Forums tummeln frag ich einfach mal hier^^

Ich will mir eine Lüftersteuerung bauen. Insgesamt für zwölf Lüfter, und sie sollen mit 3 Potis regelbar sein. Also je ein Poti für 4 Lüfter. Das ganze soll auf eine Platine, die in ein "Gehäuse" aus orangem Plexi und Carbon soll. Außerdem sollen noch 2 weiße LEDs aufgelötet werden, damit das orange Plexi leuchtet. Und die Potis müssen an ein ca. 30cm langes Kabel, weil sie anders wo verbaut werden sollen. Das ganze soll dann auch noch möglichst klein gehalten werden

Meint ihr das das für einen Laien möglich ist? Und wenn ja, WIE?


----------



## exa (4. Februar 2010)

klar ist das möglich, die Potis müssen halt viel vertragen, und bei den Litzen solltest du keinen zu kleinen Querschnitt nehmen, aber sonst passt das

welche Daten haben denn die Lüfter?


----------



## nyso (4. Februar 2010)

Es sollen ausschließlich Xigmateks werden. Ein paar 120mm, ein paar 140mm und 2 200mm.
Auf dem 200mm steht 0.42A, auf dem 120er steht 0.20A und beim 140er steht 0.30A. Mehr steht aber nicht da.


----------



## NeroNobody (4. Februar 2010)

Wie magst du das ganze "verpacken" ?! 
Einfach in nen laufwerksschacht?


----------



## nyso (4. Februar 2010)

So soll das dann aussehen Quasi als Draufsicht, noch ohne Deckel.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/nyso-albums-lambo-mod-1381-picture33553-img-6157.jpg

Und hier von der Seite:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/nyso-albums-lambo-mod-1381-picture33554-img-6158.jpg

Es soll maximal 1cm dick sein, sollte aber nicht so das Problem sein denke ich^^


----------



## rebel4life (4. Februar 2010)

Schau dir mal den LM317 an, das ist ein Spannungsregler, mithilfe von dem kannst du dir ganz einfach eine Spannungssteuerung bauen, PWM geht zwar auch, da nimmt man aber nen Transistor oder FET und das ist dann ein Stückchen schwieriger.

Der LM317 hat nen Adjust Pin, einen Out Pin und einen In Pin. Das besondere an dem Regler ist das, dass zwischen Out und Adjust immer 1,25V abfallen, sprich der Regler erhöht am Ausgang solang die Spannung, bis über den Widerstand 1,25V abfallen, anderst herum natürlich auch.

Damit das auch für den Einsteiger leicht verständlich ist, gibt es auch für das Software (nutzt der Elektroniker nicht, denn das starten würde mehr Zeit brauchen als wie das Eintippen in den Taschenrechner  ).

Ulrich Radig, mikrocontroller and more :: LM317 Calc

Falls du damit nicht klarkommst bzw. nicht sicher bist, einfach nochmal hier melden. Ich empfehle Werte im Bereich von rund einem Kiloohm bei dem Widerstand zwischen Out und Adj, zwischen Adj und 0V sollte das Poti so um die 10k haben, hab es jetzt nicht ausgerechnet, sind nur grobe Richtwerte.


----------



## opa (9. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Wenn Ihr 'ne einfache Regelung sucht,hier.
Statt das 2,2KOhm Poti nehmt ganz einfach ein
4,7KOhm oder 5KOhm Poti,dann könnt Ihr eure
12V LED auch regeln.
Den LM317T aber mit einem kleinen Kühlkörper versehen.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Februar 2010)

Und was hat das mit den LEDs zu tun?

LEDs sind stromgesteuert und lassen sich somit nicht über die Spannung regeln, man kann LEDs nur mithilfe von PWM in der Helligkeit regeln, bei der Steuerung per Spannung ändert sich nämlich auch der Farbton...


----------



## korra (7. März 2010)

Hallöchen, ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen an die Experten. 
Habe nach dem How-to vom anfang des Beitrages hier auch mit LED modding beschäftigt.. Habe eine Plexiglasscheibe graviert und mit LED´s versehen. Mit dem Adapter auf 12V funktioniert das auch ohne probleme. Wollte das ganze wegen der 2 farben über einen Schalter laufen lassen (Ein/Aus/Ein) nur bekomme ich das nicht zum laufen da geht nix.. habe mitlerweile auch versucht die LED´s direkt an einen 4pin Molex vom Pc anzuschliessen aber da passiert auch nix (LED´s funktionieren weiterhin mit Adapter). Hoffe ihr könnt helfen.

LED´s sind Rote (3mm 2,0-2,2V; 20mA) und Blaue (3mm 3,2-3,4V; 20mA) jeweils mit 470 Ohm widerstand versehen.
hier noch Bildchen 

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/2696/img2926o.jpg
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/6461/img2932br.jpg

Ich danke schonmal
MfG


----------



## kroebus (7. März 2010)

Dass die LEDs direkt am Molex nicht gehen, wundert mich schon etwas...
Hast du einen Bausatz oder alle Einzelteile extra besorgt?
Was ist das für ein Adapter? Was steht da drauf?
Sind die richtigen Widerstände angelötet?
Hast du bei der Verbindung über Molex auf Polung geachtet/an die richtigen Kabel angeschlossen?


----------



## korra (8. März 2010)

Habe meinen Fehler gefunden.. Hatte die Farben beim löten so verteilt das + ein schwarzes Kabel hatte habe das dann auch so am 4pin Molex angeschlossen (schwarz(+) an schwarz) hab das nun geändert und nun funktioniert es... ich sollte einfach nicht nachts sowas machen^^ habe mir vorhins den lötkolben aufn finger gejagd und es brennt höllisch


----------



## kroebus (8. März 2010)

gut dass wir drüber geredet haben


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage ich hoffe das Thema passt jetzt hier rein.
Es geht um die Xigmatek Lüfter die ja orangene Rotorblätter haben die durchsichtig sind und mit weisen LEDs beleuchtet werden dadurch bekommen sie ja ihre leicht orangene Farbe her beim leuchten.
Ich habe mir mal überlegt orangene LEDs drann zu löten bloss weis ich nicht wie am besten.
Erstens wo her weis ich welche die Längere Seite ist von der LED beim Lüfter und zwecks der Spannung aber die Spannung dürfte ja nicht das Problem sein da ja weis am meisten leistung braucht denke ich mal.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich will auch erst mal eine orangene LED drann löten und schauen wie es überhaupt aussieht und ob es läuft , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (4. Juli 2010)

am besten wäre mit einem Messgerät zu Messen, wo Spannung anliegt


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2010)

@exa also am besten mit einem Multimeter nach messen wo eben die Spannung anliegt und das mit der Leistungs zwecks denn LEDs weil die sind ja weis und ich will ja orangene drann löten zwecks dem Wiederstand oder spielt das beim Lüfter keine Rolle, ansonsten Danke schon mal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (5. Juli 2010)

naja miss doch die Spannung nach dem Widerstand, der Strom müsste eig passen

wenn die dann nicht zu hoch ist kannst du ohne Bedenken die orangenen einlöten


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2010)

@exa O.K. werde ich machen, danke für die Hilfe dann kann ich ja ohne Bedenken die Leds drann löten.
Es ist ja auch erst mal eine Probe Lüfter bei denn es egal ist wenn was kaputt geht , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja was soll ich bei dem Multimter Einstellen zwecks dem Lüfter um die Spannung zu messen DCV 20 müsste reichen für 12V oder, bin so zu sagen noch ein leihe in Sachen Elektronik bzw. vorallem mit dem Multimeter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kroebus (5. Juli 2010)

Also eines kann ich dir jetzt schon versprechen: es wird ne Mordsfummelei...
Vorteilhaft dürfte sein, dass du sehr wahrscheinlich KEINE Widerstände verlöten musst, da die wohl schon im Rotorzentrum sein dürften (so isses mal bei mir), aber da musst du selbst genau hinsehen, obwohl ich auf Grund der recht engen Platzverhältnisse nicht davon ausgehe, dass auch nur EIN Lüfter die Widerstände direkt an der LED hat...
Zu + und -:
meist hat die Stromleitung eine markierte Ader. Das sollte die +Leitung sein - aber mit nem Multimeter nachmessen verschafft Sicherheit...


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2010)

@kroebus o.k. das mit denn Wiederständen denke ich auch das die wo anders untergebracht sind wie du schon sagst denn es währe ja kein Platz an denn Lüftern.
Zu denn Multimeter wie messe ich am besten bzw. was soll ich einstellen.
Auf jeden fall schon mal Gleichstrom also DCV oder Ohm ich weis es leider nicht, es ist auch kein Highend Multimeter sondern ein ganz normales mit einer Anzeige.
Ich würde mich freuen wie ich feststellen kann wo + und - ist und danke schon mal für die Info , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (5. Juli 2010)

jo also auf DC 20 sollte absolut nix passieren

auch wenn du falsch rum misst passiert gar nix, da dreht sich nur das vorzeichen um, dann weißt du auch wo + ist...

am messgerät ist com Masse,(schwarz) und das rote Plus, es sollte eine Buchse für Strom und eine für Spannung/Widerstand geben


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2010)

exa schrieb:


> jo also auf DC 20 sollte absolut nix passieren
> 
> auch wenn du falsch rum misst passiert gar nix, da dreht sich nur das vorzeichen um, dann weißt du auch wo + ist...
> 
> am messgerät ist com Masse,(schwarz) und das rote Plus, es sollte eine Buchse für Strom und eine für Spannung/Widerstand geben



O.K. also hier mal Bilder so soll es ja angeschlossen werden für Gleichstrom und wie sehe ich dann was + ist bzw. was zeigt mir das Multimeter dann an.
Das währe noch das einzigste was mich interresieren würde was es eben anzeigen soll bei + und was es anzeigt bei -.
Ich würde mich noch mal sehr auf eure Hilfe freuen.
Ach ja ist zwar Top off aber mal schnell noch eine Frage und zwar geht es darum das bei mir noch allte leitungen verlegt sind für Lampen und die Erdung ist ja Grün-Gelb halt das Erdungskabel und bei mir ist es Rot bloss es kann sein das es eben doch kein Erdungskabel ist da ich zwei Schalter habe für das Licht an der Wand aber nur drei Kabel habe normal müssten es vier sein bei denn 2 Schaltern.
Kann man das auch mit dem Multimeter nachmessen oder brauche ich da ein spezielles Prüfkabel, ich weis sehr gefährlich wollte bloss wissen ob das auch mit dem Multimeter geht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (5. Juli 2010)

die Einstellung passt so

wenn du nun einen Negativwert angezeigt bekommst, dann musst du die Prüfspitzen vertauschen, und weißt dann wo Plus und Masse ist.

auch dein Verkabelungsproblem kannst du damit messen, dazu auf 750VAC einstellen und messen, würde ich aber sein lassen wenn du keine Ahnung hast, nen Elektriker musst du so oder so kommen lassen, wenn an der Verkabelung gepfuscht wurde...

wenn die Schaltung als Wechselschaltung fungiert sind 3 Leitungen ok, und einen PE gibt es bei den Schaltern nicht; PE ist der Schutzleiter für Metallgehäuse und die Steckdosen, die modernen Schalter sind eig alle aus Kunststoff

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wechselschaltung


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2010)

exa schrieb:


> die Einstellung passt so
> 
> wenn du nun einen Negativwert angezeigt bekommst, dann musst du die Prüfspitzen vertauschen, und weißt dann wo Plus und Masse ist.
> 
> ...



O.K. ich danke dir also bei einem Minus Wert ist es Masse o.k. soweit werde ich es heute mal ausprobieren mit einer LED oder soll ich lieber gleich alle 4 LEDs vom Lüfter um löten weis halt nicht ob es probleme geben kann wenn ich nur eine LED umlöte und die anderen erst mal lasse die anderen 3 weisen.
Zwecks denn Leitungen es ist halt ein älteres Haus wo sehr gut renoviert wurde bis auf die Leitungen eben.
Also werdce ich es lieber mal sei lassen, ist es eigentlich auch Gleichstomoder Wechselstrom bei denn Leitungen für die Lampen.
Ansonsten Danke für eure hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (6. Juli 2010)

das Hausnetz ist Wechselstrom mit 50 Hz

deswegen braucht man für den PC ja auch ein Netzteil, das das ganze umwandelt in Gleichstrom

dazu werden die negativen Anteile der Sinusfunktion nach oben geklappt per Dioden, und dann wird geglättet, sind noch ein paar Sachen, aber das führt zu weit^^


----------



## kroebus (6. Juli 2010)

lol

aber BTT:
ich glaube du hast noch nicht ganz verstanden... Vereinfacht ausgedrückt wird ein positiver Wert angezeigt, wenn du die rote Prüfsonde auf die +Leitung legst und die schwarze auf die -Leitung.
Hoffe das war verständlich...

Im Umkehrschluss zeigt es einen negativen Wert an, wenn du die Kabel/Sonden vertauschst.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Juli 2010)

Ja doch soweit habe ich das verstanden wenn es richtig, also ein positiver Wert angezeigt wird ist das der + Wert ud andersrum wird ein negativ Wert angezeigt dann ist es auch verkehrt.
Ich danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe ud zwecks dem Anschliesen von Lampen habe ich ein paar interresante Artikel gefunden in einem Forum über Elektronic , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rebel4life (6. Juli 2010)

Dennoch solltest du die Finger davon lassen, wie du siehst hat es ein Laie schon verbockt und so manche Laieninstallation sorgt selbst bei einem Fachmann für Stirnrunzeln.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Juli 2010)

rebel4live ja ich habe es einfach mit einer normalen Glühlampe getestet wo das Gehäuse aus Plastik ist und das Rote ist in dem Fall überflüssig.
Also ich brauche nur Schwarz und Grau und das Gehäuse von der Lampe ist zwar aus metall wird aber durch Gummi geschützt.
Ich weis das es gefährlich ist aber jetzt weis ich enigstens welche Anschlüsse ich brauche und so komme ich auch nicht an die Lampe da sie aussen dann mit Glass verschraubt wird.
Sry für Top Off noch mal, mit denn LEDs müsste ich ja das NT kurz schliesen da brauche ich ja ein Laufwerk das noch mit drann gehängt wird um die Spannung etwas von der Lüftersteuerung zu nehmen denn ich mach das halt so mit dem NT weil ich noch die Wakü auch noch teste ohne Hardware um sicher zu gehen damit die Wakü nicht leckt.
Also das mit dem NT ist ja kein Problem oder zwecks der Lüftersteuerung und denn lüftern und muss man noch ein Laufwerk oder so was mit anschliesen damit die Last etwas verteilt wird.
Ich wollte eigentlich ein altes NT nehmen aber ich habe festgastell das es hinüber ist und jetzt das Corsair nehme.
Kann da sonst noch was passieren nicht das mir das NT abfackelt oder die Lüftersteuerung zwecks denn LEDs vorallem weil ich es erst gesleevt habe.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2010)

Super How-to, ich denke ich versuche mich demnächst auch mal dran, aber eine Frage und eine Bitte hätte ich noch.

1. Kannst du mal nen Link zu solchen Wiederständen, wie du meinst verlinken ?
2. Wie versorgt man die Leiste im Rechner dann am Besten mit Strom ??


----------



## Recovery (9. August 2010)

Schönes How Tow exa! 
@black, Die Leisten verbindes du ganz einfach mit einem Molex. (ist die einfachste Lösung) oder du lötes dir einen Hub wo du gleich ein paar Leisten anklemmen kannst wenn du magst mache ich dir ein tut oder du nimmst  dies von H_tobi.
Wiederstände bekommst du hier: http://www.leds.de/LED-Zubehoer/Strom-und-Spannung/Widerstand-0-33W-470-Ohm.html
oder halt bei ebay 

Grüße


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2010)

Okay, danke, aber ich versteh nciht, wie cih da einen Molex Stecker dran bekomme.

Vllt probier ich acuh mal die Konstantstromquelle von h_tobi

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke


----------



## Recovery (9. August 2010)

In dem du ihn an lötes an minus und plus. bzw. nimm einfach eine verlängerung z.b und löte nur die ganz rechts und den daneben an...(vor her musst du aber eine Seite abknippsen und die Isolierung ein bisschen weg machen und Isolieren mit Schrumpfschlauch das die Kontakte Plus und minus nicht zusammen kommen sonst haste einen kurzen.


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2010)

Ahh, okay ich glaube jetzt hab ich es verstanden, nochmal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## stephan-as-ice (10. August 2010)

Sehr schönes Beispiel. Etwas fummelig aber sieht nach was aus.


----------



## Altair7 (19. August 2010)

hab mir auch eine LED Beleuchtung selbst gelötet allerdings mit 50 LEDs 

kleiner Tipp: wenn ihr wie ich einen 4pin CPU-Stecke nicht abmontieren könnt (uns selbstvertändlich nicht  benutzt) 

könnt ihr von einem alten Mainboard den ATX Stecker rausbaun und zurechtfeilen. (4pin buchse)

die könnt ihr nun mit dem 4 pin CPU Stecker verbinden.  Ihr  habt beim CPU Stecker  eine Betriebsspannung von 12 V.  (Netzteilanleitung)

mfg

Altair7


----------



## King_Sony (22. August 2010)

Hey,
super Tut.
Mal ne Frage: Wie viele LED's kann man maximal einbauen?!
LG Sony


----------



## Senfgurke (22. August 2010)

so viele, wie in deine leiste passen.
wenn du ne 100m lange Leiste und viiiel zeit hast, kannst du auch 10000 LEDs einbauen 

sicher bin ich nicht, aber iwann sollte der strom knapp werden, aber dann kann man ja ein zweites netzteil einlöten ^^


----------



## ich656 (22. August 2010)

@ senfgurke: 
Das währe einen Test wert^^


----------



## Senfgurke (22. August 2010)

wenn ich die LEDs gespendet bekomme, mach ich das


----------



## GaAm3r (22. August 2010)

Die armen Finger


----------



## ich656 (22. August 2010)

kannst ja mal bei LED Hersteller anfragen^^
Da würd ich aber eher fertige LED Leisten nehmen. 
dann bist ned so lange beschäftigt.


----------



## King_Sony (23. August 2010)

Naja ich meinte eig. für wie viele Led's ein Netzteil reicht^^
LG Sony


----------



## exa (23. August 2010)

das lässt sich relativ leicht berechnen...

die max. Stromstärke deines NT durch die Anzahl der LEDs mit dem typ Strom...

wenn eine LED also zb einen Typ strom von 25mA hat, und dein Netzteil liefert zb 25 A, kann man 1000 LEDs betreiben... das ist aber eher theoretisch, weil man Netzteile nicht bis zur Grenze belasten sollte, und man einen Puffer bei den LEDS durch Bauteilstreuung beachten sollte.

in unserem Bsp würde ich mit 22,5 A beim NT und mit 30mA bei den LEDs rechnen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Das wären immernoch 750 LEDs, was ja auch eig ausreichen sollte, denn im PC Bereich liefern viele Netzteile 25 A auf einer Schiene, und der Typ Strom der LEDs ist auch meist um die 25 mA


----------



## King_Sony (23. August 2010)

Nunja ich wollte es eher weniger für den Pc nutzten sodern so eine art Deckenleiste bauen. Gibt es denn auch stärkere NT mit denen man dann mehr Led's betreben kann?!

Danke für eure Antworten

LG Sony


----------



## exa (23. August 2010)

naja also die Steckernetzteile hören meist bei 5A auf, da könnte man immerhin schon ca 150 LEDs dran betreiben, alles andere erfordert schon ein richtiges Netzteil, aber auch das gibt es natürlich, man könnte halt sogar ein altes PC-Netzteil dafür nutzen...

hab grad mal geschaut und das mit den starken Netzteilen wird schwierig, die werden schnell sehr teuer, altes PC-NT scheint das beste zu sein...


----------



## King_Sony (23. August 2010)

Und was ist da dann das maximum an LED's?


----------



## exa (23. August 2010)

Das kommt aufs NT an...

musst halt mal schauen was es auf den Schienen liefert, aber ich denke mit einem Netzteil sollten insgesamt 1000-2000 LEDs machbar sein... und das sollte für einen Raum auch ausreichen


----------



## King_Sony (23. August 2010)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe 
LG Sony


----------



## Altair7 (24. August 2010)

Mein NT hat auf den Schienen 19A.

wobei man immer noch die Vorwiderstände einbereichnen muss.
Es sei denn, die Spannung ist die Selbe, welche die Leds brauchen. 
Wenn dem so wäre, könnte mann auch alle Leds parralell löten ohne Widerstand 

bei Deckenbeleuchtung musst du übrigens mit der Hitzeenwicklung aufpassen.

mfg

Altair7


----------



## exa (25. August 2010)

wie oft denn noch: LEDs kann man an Spannungsquellen NIE ohne Vorwiderstand betreiben, das geht NUR an einer Konstantstromquelle!!!


----------



## Schelmiii (25. August 2010)

Können schon, frag sich nur wielange^^


----------



## Gast12307 (24. September 2010)

schönes HOW TO , werd das bei Zeiten auch mal machen, brauch nur noch ne vernünftige Lötstation

bel_gen_14


----------



## rebel4life (1. Oktober 2010)

exa schrieb:


> naja also die Steckernetzteile hören meist bei 5A auf, da könnte man immerhin schon ca 150 LEDs dran betreiben, alles andere erfordert




Ich würde da dann mit einem Netzteil mit z.B. 48V DC und einem Strom von ein paar Ampere arbeiten, dafür dann Reihenschaltungen mit Konstantstromquellen. An 12V ist man bei sowas nicht gebunden.


----------



## meW0l (14. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

zuerst einmal Klasse Anleitung,danke 
Nun zu meiner Frage...

Wie verbindet ihr den AC/DC Netzstecker mit dem "LED Kabel" ? macht Ihr noch noch einen extra Stecker dran oder einfach ran löten (was ich für weniger "Sauber" halten würde) ?

Sorry,für die vielleicht etwas Dummer Frage aus eurer Sicht....


----------



## Senfgurke (14. Oktober 2010)

mal angenommen, du benutzt den Strom vom PC Netzteil, dann ist natürlich ein Stecker dran, so ein 4Pin teil, mit fällt der Name grade nicht ein 

Solltest du die Leiste für etwas anderes benutzen, bspw Tisch beleuchtung etc, würde ich empfehlen, das Kabel direkt an das externe Netzteil zu löten, aber einen kleinen Schalter mit einzubauen, damit man das NT nicht immer aus der Steckdose ziehen muss, wenn man das Licht aus haben möchte.
Auch eine elegante Lösung sind Klinken oder Chinch Stecker, die auch sehr schön aussehen, und man sieht ihnen nicht an, dass sie Strom für LEDs liefern


----------



## exa (14. Oktober 2010)

es gibt extra Buchsen, die sehen dann so aus wie im Notebook zb, lässt sich dadurch sehr sauber lösen...

oder man nimmt eben eine Molexbuchse, wenns im PC ist...


----------



## meW0l (15. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Dann steht dem Besuch beim Elektronik Händler nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe mal eine Frage, ich hoffe das es hier zum dem Thread passt, das HowTo ist auf jeden fall super .
Meine Frage, ich habe 2 Vandalismustatster einer für denn Powerknopf und der ander für denn Restknopf.
Beide sind für 12V ausgelegt, die Beleuchtung soll aber sepperat durch denn Molex laufen, also es kommt nur vom Board das Power-und Resetkabel drann, die Beleuchtung für denn Betrieb und der HDD läuft wieder extra über die herkömmlichen LEDs die schon vorhanden sind bloss in Orange.
Also es ist einer mit 6Pin, hier der Taster.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vandalismustaster 19mm Aluminium schwarz, orange Ring beleuchtet 6pin Vandalismustaster 19mm Aluminium schwarz, orange Ring beleuchtet 6pin 71090

Ich habe schon herausgefunden das ich Pin 3 und 4 brauche damit sie funktionieren, mit 1 und 2 geht er wenn ich denn Taster wieder losl asse aus, also 3 und 4.
So jetzt halt die 12V LED bloss weis ich nicht ob ich auch eine Kabelbrücke brauche, die meisten benutzen denn Taster so das die LED auch vom Board kommt also Power LED und HDD LED aber die kommen extra zu normalen LEDs.
Die Taster sollen durchgehen leuchten wenn der PC an ist und in dem Vidoe bräuchte ich dann eine Brücke.
Hier mal Bilder wegen denn Taster und der LED.
Also Taster und die LEDs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Kabel wo die LED an denn Taster gelötet wird für einen Taster.
Mal dazu eine Frage kann ich beide Taster dann zusammen verbinden also beide Kabel mit einander verbinden oder ist die Last dann zu gross.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabelbrücken habe ich auch schon fertig bloss weis ich nicht ob ich sie benötige da eben die LED über das NT Strom bekommt und das Siganl über das Board.
Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu umständich und Sry wenn es nicht hier rein passt.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rebel4life (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es armseelig, dass die nicht mal ein gescheides Datenblatt hinsetzen. Das schafft auch ein Restpostenhändler ala Pollin.


----------



## djnoob (16. Oktober 2010)

und so siehts bei mir aus. Das Bild ist aber alt.
insgesammt 50 LED´s weis und rot.


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

Boah bist du fies, jetzt haste mich auf ne Idee gebracht
2m Aluwinkel hab ich eh, davon brauch ich dann etwa 1,5m, und das wird dann eine nette Beleuchtung^^


----------



## Senfgurke (16. Oktober 2010)

also, so wie ich das bild bei aquatuning verstehe, das rote Kabel von Molex an den Pin zwischen 1 und 4 und das schwarze an den Pin zwischen 3 und 2.

Dann sollten sie theoretisch immer leuchten.

Ich würde es erstmal ohne Löten versuchen, halt mal nur die Kabel dran, wenn Strom drauf ist, sollte die LED ja leuchten.

Also das Kabel vom Board zum Schalter würde ich das eine Kabel an 3 und das andere an 4 löten, damit ich den Schalter benutzen kann, genauso beim Reset Schalter.
Die solltest du dann drücken können, um den PC einzuschalten bzw zu resetten.

Würde ich so mal versuchen, und du kannst auch ohne Probleme beide Schalter an ein Strom Kabel löten, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Grafik bei Aquatuning nichtsaussagend, denn da ist nicht eingezeichnet ob das jetzt Taster oder Schalter bzw. Schließer/Öffner sein sollen, wenn se da ein richtiges Datenblatt hätten, aber nur so ein Bild mit Umschreibungen, die nicht klar definiert sind...


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

O.K. perfekt daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, ich kann die Kabel ja einfach um die Pins rumwickeln und sie halten so fest und Probieren.
Ich werde es erst mal so machen.
Danke euch für die Hilfe und ja das Datenblatt ist eigentlich mehr verwirrend als Hilfreich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rebel4life (16. Oktober 2010)

Pass aber dabei auf, denn wenn du die 12V Leitung und GND zusammen bringst, kann das dein Netzteil schießen.

Für sowas empfehle ich gerne ein Multimeter (auf Widerstandsmessung einstellen) oder auch ein kleines Steckernetzteil.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

O.K. Multimeter habe ich aber was soll da so gefährlich sein, der Taster bzw. die LED ist für 12V ausgelegt.
Also messe ich erstmal denn Wiederstand von der LED am Taster oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rebel4life (16. Oktober 2010)

Falls du die 12V und die GND zusammen an einen Kontakt bringst, können da Kurzschlussströme von zig Ampere fließen welche zur Zerstörung des Tasters oder auch des Netzteils führen könnten.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ach so, also aufpassen das ich mit der 12V und der Ground irgendwie zusammen komme.
Ich passe ja auf und das dürfte nicht passieren.
Ich befestige erst mal das Gelbe Kabel 12V an+ und Ground an - und ich passe halt auf das die Kabel sich nicht berühren.
Wenn ich sie später auch zusammen löte dann kann ich das eigentlich ausschliesen da eben diese 2 Kontakte ziemlich weit entfernt sind.
Ich muss nur mit der Kabelbrücke aufpassen aber ich versuche es erst mal ohne, bei denn meisten funktioniert es auch ohne die Brücke aber eigentlich nur daher weil das Signal Power vom Board kommt und die Power LED auch an denn Taster an gelötet wird.
Das will ich aber nicht machen wegen dem Resettaster, wie würde das aussehen beim Taster wenn die HDD LED drann hängt und es immer flimmert wenn diese LED damit überhaupt klar kommt.
Deshalb bleiben die normalen LEDs drann bloss in Orange und die taster sepperat an denn Molex zum NT.
Ach ja wegen denn 2 Stecker zusammen schliesen meinte ich das hier.
Währe da zu viel Last oder soll ich lieber jedes Kabel sepperat ans NT anschliesen denn Molex und danke schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

Halte das einfach an einen 9V Block dran, so teste ich meine LEDs immer^^


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

Leider habe ich keinen 9V Block nur normale Batterien, ich habe ein altes Ladegerät fürs Handy aber das hat zu wenig Leistung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

Geh einfach in den Supermarkt und kauf dir einen^^
Lieber 2€ investieren, als ein 120€ NT zu schrotten


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

Aslo am besten bei Conrad da ich dort so oder so nach was bestellen muss dann passt das.
Ich wollte mir auch wegen LED-Leisten schon ein Steckernetzteil wo ich auch verschiedene V Stufen einstellen kann wie auf der ersten Seite.
Also ich danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

?
Wieso extra bestellen? Einfach ne 9V Blockbatterie kaufen, oder 8 1,5V Batterien zusammenlöten^^


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

Reicht das aus, die LEDs sind ja für 12V ausgelegt oder wegen dem das es sicher ist.
Woran merke ich das wenn was falsch angeschlossen ist beim 9V Block , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

9V reichen vollkommen aus, sie sind dann eben nicht ganz so lichtstark wie bei 12V. Zum Funktionstest reicht es allemal. Meine Mainboardhintergrundbeleuchtung kann ich z.B. auch je nach Lust mit 12V, 9V und 5V betreiben^^

Woran du merkst, das es falsch angeschlossen ist? An oder aus, mehr geht nicht^^


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

O.K. dann danke ich für die Antwort und Hilfe und hole mir mal einen 9V Block , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## djnoob (16. Oktober 2010)

djnoob schrieb:


> und so siehts bei mir aus. Das Bild ist aber alt.
> insgesammt 50 LED´s weis und rot.



Bei mir läuft das ganze über das netzteil vom PC aus. Keinerlei probleme bis heute.

Das ganze läuft über schalter. Einmal für rot und einmal für weiss.


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du das eh am Rechner hast, warum packst du das nicht auf eine Makrotaste?


----------



## djnoob (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist zuviel Aufwand.


----------



## F1nn (16. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn du das eh am Rechner hast, warum packst du das nicht auf eine Makrotaste?



 Wie soll das denn gehen^^ *neugierig bin*

Gruß, F1nn


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

Wie genau das geht weiß ich nicht, aber L.B. kann dir da sicher helfen^^


----------



## F1nn (16. Oktober 2010)

*L.b. ruf*


----------



## djnoob (17. Oktober 2010)

Da müsste man eine Leitung in die Tastatur mit reinziehen und das mit einer beliebigen Taste wie z.B. einer der macro Tasten überbrücken.

Oder wenn man geschickt ist, eine Taste mit einbauen.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Nicht unbedingt, lässt sich auch per Software regeln.

h_tobi hat z.b. zwei Vandalismustaster verbaut, um die Laufwerke zu öffnen, und er kann sie zusätzlich per Software öffnen.
Du könntest also, da die LEDs eh am NT hängen, da einen Mikrocontroller bauen, und den dann per Software/Makro steuern, also An/Aus/wie hell etc.
Ist aber viel Arbeit.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2010)

V-USB - A Firmware-Only USB Driver for Atmel AVR Microcontrollers

Das wäre jetzt eine einfache Lösung, die so gut wie fertig wäre, man muss das Script eigentlich nur anpassen, wenn man natürlich auch dimmen will, muss man am Code doch ein wenig arbeiten, aber das sollte recht schnell gehen sofern man es kann.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Kann man damit auch über einen Drehpoti, der am Case ist, die Beleuchtung regeln?
Mein nächstes Projekt wird ja ein HTPC in einen alten Verstärker, der dann in die bestehende Anlage integriert wird, und da würde sich das ja anbieten einen der Drehregler, die eig. überflüssig sind und entfernt werden würden, zum dimmen zu missbrauchen^^


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst die LEDs per PWM dimmen.

Das geht rel. einfach mit dem NE555. 

Mithilfe deines Potentiometers kannst du dann das Puls-/Pausenverhältnis einstellen, zusätzlich empfiehlt sich auch noch ein Trimmer zur Anpassung der Frequenz, denn je nach LED kann man mal mit ner hohen, mal mit ner niedrigeren Frequenz bessere Ergebnisse erzielen.

Die vorhandenen Potis bei einem Verstärker sind logathitmische Potis, aber das macht nicht sonderlich viel, denn man sollte eh logarhitmisch dimmen, denn das Auge nimmt die Helligkeit nicht linear war.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Denke ich werd da aber eh unabhängig vom Rechner bauen, also die Stromversorgung.
Sollen ja wie gesagt 10m LED-Leiste werden, als netter Effekt fürs Wohnzimmer. Und das soll auch laufen, wenn der Rechner mal aus ist. Aber einen der Potis kann ich ja trotzdem nehmen, klappt ja auch wenn der Rechner aus ist. Nur wie und ob ich das hinbekomme, das es zur Musik pulsiert, mal gucken. Bis dahin fließt noch ne Menge Wasser den Rhein runter^^


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Oktober 2010)

Das zur Musik pulsieren könntest du hiermit lösen:

Pegelanzeige - www.jb-electronics.de

Wenn man das ganze 2 mal baut gehts sogar Stereo :p

Die Schaltung musst du halt deinen Wünschen anpassen, aber funktionieren tut das so, habe ich selber hier zuhause liegen... Und evtl. solltest du das ganze auf höhere Ströme auslegen (nicht Volt, sondern Ampere :p ) wenn du mehrere LED's verwendest! die LED's in Gruppen zu schalten kann sich dabei auch lohnen! bei 12 V und blauen LED's zb:

2,7V / LED
packste 4er-Gruppen zusammen:

4x 2,7 = 10,8 V, müssen noch 1,2V vernichtet werden, bei ~20 mA kommt man da bei
1,2V/0,02A = 60 Ohm raus

den Widerstand nehmen der am nächsten dran liegt und fertig! und dann nacher sämmtliche Gruppen nochmal mit einer gemeinsamen Sicherung vor nem Kurzschluss sichern!

Das ganze lohnt sich aber erst bei 10 oder mehr Gruppen, bzw. so ab 50 LED's...

Mal sehen was du draus machst, würde das ganze gerne später mal sehen


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja, 200 LEDs wären es ja, und das werde ich dann wohl als 5x40er splitten. Werd die ja auch an 230V anschließen, nicht an 12V des Rechners.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2010)

230V? Schlechte Idee!

Wenn du jeweils 2 LEDs bei 12V in Reihe schaltest reicht dieses bei If 20mA:

Schaltnetzteil APD DA-24D12 - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - Festspannungs-Netzgeräte - Pollin Electronic GmbH

Wenn du mehr Strom pro LED hast, dann würde ich 3 in Reihe schalten, das geht dann.

Es gibt zwar von pollin auch ein offenes Schaltnetzteil welches 24V liefert, jedoch aufgrund des fehlenden Schutzes kann ich das keinem Laien empfehlen, denn ohne Metallgehäuse strahlt ein solches Schaltnetzteil sehr viel Störungen ab, was dazu führt, dass du Probleme mit Wlan usw. haben wirst und Amateurfunkter in deiner Nachbarschaft auch nicht sonderlich begeistert sein dürften.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja, 10 pro Reihe werden es mindestens. Eher 15 oder 20, am liebsten 40. Irgendwo hatten wir doch mal ausgerechnet, das man mit normalen 12V locker 100 LEDs in Reihe versorgen kann, oder?


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2010)

12 und 100LEDs in Reihe? Die LEDs hätte ich auch gern. 

Das wäre eine Uf von 120mV, eine Rote LED hat 2V, eine blaue in der Regel 3,2V. Sprich du kannst bei 12V maximal 3 in Reihe schalten.

Soll die ganze Leiste einfach nur im Takt der Musik blinken oder soll es wie ein VU Meter aussehen?


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe hiervon: 10 diffuse orange Leds 3mm 1200mcd _ diffus led 3mm bei eBay.de: Elektrik Elektronik (endet 08.11.10 20:05:25 MEZ)
drei Schaltungen, 2x 12 LEDs und 1x 11 LEDs an 12V. Jede braucht 2V, sind auch die passenden Widerstände dran.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich würed sagen maximal parallel würde das gehen. Da würden dann 100 normale etwa 6 Watt verbrauchen. Wenn man allerding immer 4 in Reihe schaltet und die dann jeweils 20mA ziehen. So braucht man keine Vorwiderstände. Und bei 100 in Reihe hätten wir noch das Problem, wenn eineausfällt bleibt alles dunkel. Und dann kannt du mal schön auf Fehlersuche gehen 

Edit: Ja, wenn du jede einzel mit Vorwiderstand betreibst und alle parallel schaltest, dann kommt man bei 100 Leds auf 24 Watt. Wieviel das dann für dich bedeutet kannst du ja selbst ausrechnen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2010)

Man braucht immer Vorwiderstände bzw. eine Strombegrenzung bei Halbleitern.

Denn eine LED ist ein Halbleiter, Halbleiter sind Heißleiter, eine LED wird im Betrieb warm, dadurch leitet sie den Strom besser, dadurch steigt die Leistung, die entsteht, die LED wird noch wärmer und leitet noch mehr Strom, peng, LED kaputt.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Oktober 2010)

Ah, gut zu wissen. Aber die Schaltung mit immer 4 LEDs in Reihe und in den Kreislauf nen Vorwiderstand bauen und dann dieses Modul mehrfach parallel schalten würde gehen?


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> 9V reichen vollkommen aus, sie sind dann eben nicht ganz so lichtstark wie bei 12V. Zum Funktionstest reicht es allemal. Meine Mainboardhintergrundbeleuchtung kann ich z.B. auch je nach Lust mit 12V, 9V und 5V betreiben^^
> 
> Woran du merkst, das es falsch angeschlossen ist? An oder aus, mehr geht nicht^^



Also die LED am Taster leuchtet ohne Problem, also dürfte es am NT auch keine Probleme geben.
Ich werde jetzt noch schauen ob der Taster auch denn PC an macht werend er leuchtet, ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Ach jetzt bin ich auch neugirig geworden wegen der Beleuchtung fürs Zimmer.
Ich habe mir das mal so durchgelesen und sieht echt der Hammer aus.
Ich habe so oder so vor mir Platinen zu bauen wo ich dann keine Wiederstände mehr brauche für die LEDs, ich finde die Lösung nicht schlecht 60 LEDs und die kommt an denn Molex und verbraucht kaum Strom und die Platine kostet auch nicht viel.
Ich finde die Platine eine sehr gute Lösung von @h_tobi, wenn es interresiert.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...er-konstantstromquelle-fuer-led-s-teil-1.html

Wie kann ich diese Platine weiter verwenden wenn ich auch eine Zimmerbeleuchtung bauen möchte, wie für denn Schreibtisch und für das Sideboard wo Fernseher Anlage usw. steht.
Man kann diese Platine ja so umbauen das sie 230V umwandeln kann und direkt denn Strom von der Steckdose zieht ohne NT.
Mal bei h_tobi fragen ob das möglich ist denn schlecht währe es nicht 60 LEDs direkt über die Steckdose , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## King_Sony (11. März 2011)

Hi,
ich möchte auch so LED Leisten fürs Zimmer machen(Deckenkante).
Ich ätte aber ein paar Fragen:
Wie warm werden die LED's?
Sollen sie den Raum direkt bestrahlen, oder die Mauer anleuchten?
Wie Hell sollen die Teile sein?
Kann ich die dann auch mit einem  NT betreiben?
Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten?
Kann ich die LED's auch dämmen mit einem Drehschalter z.B.?

LG Sony


----------



## snapstar123 (11. März 2011)

Also als NT gibt es sowas hier, da findest du auch die perfekten LEDs

Universal-Schaltnetzgerät 5A, 6-15V | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX

So was z.B. als NT, dimmen kann man sie auch muss man halt einen Dimmer mit einbauen.
Mit der Wärme oder wie sie leuchten sollen das weis ich selber nicht aber heir bekommst du schon Antworten für die anderen Fragen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## King_Sony (11. März 2011)

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Wenn ich jetzt eine andere Volt Zahl nehme(niedriger) dann müssten die LED's ja theoretisch dunkler(gedämmt) oder?

LG Sony


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2011)

LEDs sind nicht spannungsgesteuert sondern stromgesteuert. Man sollte sie also am besten per PWM dimmen.


----------



## King_Sony (12. März 2011)

Ok,
danke dir. Jetzt muss nur noch die Sache mit der Wärme und ob sie direkt oder indirekt strahlen sollen geklärt werden

LG Sony


----------



## Schelmiii (12. März 2011)

Also Wärme machen LEDs kaum. Wenn man normale, recht helle LEDs nimmt, dann kann wie folgt rechnen:
Eine LED braucht meistens einen Strom von ca. 20mA. Wenn man dann rechnet, zusammen mit nem Vorwiderstand müssen 12V angelegt werden, kommt man auf 0,24W pro LED+Widerstand. Das ist so gut wie nichts.

Zum Thema direkt/indirekt anstrahlen. Ich kann mir noch nicht genau vorstellen, wie genau du da was beleuchten willst. Kannst du mal vllt ein Bild davon machen? LEDs, zumindest die günstigen, haben einen reltiv geringen Lichtwinkel. Der beträgt meistens so um die 20°. Das muss man auf jeden Fall bedenken. Und du kannst ja mal ein paar LEDs bestellen plus Netzteil und dann ein wenig testen. Kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## King_Sony (12. März 2011)

Sers,
ich hätte mir wenn dann gleich solche hier bestellt:

Nichia Superflux LED warmweiß 6.4lm 110° NSPLR70BSS | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX

Aber wenn ich jetzt bei 75 lm/W 0,24W pro LED hab, leuchtet die ja fast nicht wenn eine 40W Glühbirne 400 Lumen hat, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG und Danke 
Sony


----------



## Schelmiii (12. März 2011)

Die LEDs, die du da bestellen willst sind ja mit 0,14W angegeben und haben auch einen guten Abstrahlwinkel.

In deinem Fall würde ich auf alle Fälle die Wand passiv anstrahlen. Du bräuchtest schon ziemlich viele LEDs um den Raum damit direkt zu beleuchten. Du kannst dich auch mal nach weißen LED Stripes umschauen, die sind schon fertig gelötet und du musst sie nur noch verlegen und an ein Netzteil anschließen.

Bei der Frage, wie viele LEDs man braucht, um einen Raum ausreichend zu beleuchten, kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Ich selbst habe LEDs bisher nur zum Beleuchten von Plexi benutzt.


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2011)

Für eine Raumbeleuchtung empfehle ich nicht gerade LEDs, denn die Strahlen nur in einem geringen Wellenlängenbereich ab, wenn man darin aber nicht großartig arbeitet, reicht das aber aus. 

Ich hab hier jetzt auch nen geschenkten 4W GU10 LED von Dealextreme, der geht nicht schlecht ab, aber meine 50W Halogenlampen von denen ich 2 am Schreibtisch haben machen halt erst ausreichend Licht, damit ich da arbeiten kann. 

Dies würde nach der Faustformel einer 40W Glühlampe entsprechen, diese 4W LED (*10= Glühlampe).

Bei einer Halogenlampe geht man von ca. 4 * Halogenlampenleistung = Glühlampenleistung, diese Formeln kommen aber nie so richtig hin.

Daher empfehle ich dir eine Mischung aus LEDs und Halogen, Halogenlampen über den Arbeitsplätzen und LEDs für die allgemeine Beleuchtung.


----------



## King_Sony (12. März 2011)

Hi,
das mit den 0,14W versteh ich iwie nicht. Dann sind die doch gar nicht so hell oder?

Die LED's sollen den Raum nicht alleine beleuchten, sie bekommen noch Unterstützung einer normalen Lampe 

Wie viele LED's kann ich denn dann maximal an das NT(Universal-Schaltnetzgerät 5A, 6-15V | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX) anschließen?

LG und Danke

Sony

EDIT: @rebel: Die hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8thd3i8VSw?

Wenn ja, sieht das für mich ganz ordentlich aus, und in die Leiste kann ich ja viele LED's verbauen. Aber wo bekomm ich eine 4 Watt LED her?

EDIT 2: Also würdest du mir LED's für die Deckenleiste und Halogenleuchte als Arbeitslampe empfehlen?


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2011)

Schaltnetzteil ASTEC SA35-3159 - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - Festspannungs-Netzgeräte - Pollin Electronic
Stecker-Schaltnetzteil KSAFF1200200W1EU - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - Steckernetzgeräte - Pollin Electronic
Schaltnetzteil PW118KA0503N52 - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - Festspannungs-Netzgeräte - Pollin Electronic

Das Netzteil bei dem LED Laden ist überteuert.


----------



## Schelmiii (12. März 2011)

Willst du eigentlich die LEDs selbst löten oder plants du alles mal nur theoretisch durch. Wenn man nicht mal die 60W, die das von dir gezeigte Netzteil hat, durch die 0,14W von den LEDs, die du gezeigt hast, plus die Leistung der Widerstände, teilen kann, dann weiß ich nicht, wie man dann später alles korrekt verschalten will. Und bevor ich irgendjemandes Meinung hier im Forum übernehmen würde, rechne ich lieber erst mal selbst alles nach. Nicht das später die Bude abbrennt, weil hier einer was behauptet hat.

Also 60W/(12V*0,02A), macht 250 Stück. Dann könnte man es noch von 12 auf 5V dimmen.
Oder aber man setzt gleich auf die 5V, dann könnte man 600 LEDs bei voller Kraft betreiben.
Die 35€, die das NT kostet, wären mir die Regelbarkeit auf jedenfall nicht wert. Die Alternative von rebel4life halte ich für besser.


----------



## King_Sony (12. März 2011)

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2011)

Dimmen würde ich z.B. mit dem TL494 in deinem Fall (würde ich einzelne Bereiche dimmen wollen, würde ich etwas ala ATmega88 oder auch MSP430 mitsamt einem TLC59116(f) nehmen), die LEDs würde ich über einen FET ala IRF540 treiben oder einen LED Treiber mit integrierter Konstantstromquelle nutzen für einzelne LEDs, bei LED Streifen natürlich ganz klar der FET.


----------



## King_Sony (12. März 2011)

Also ich plane es jetzt um es später zu bauen 

Vertragen die LED's nicht maximal 3,5V,sollen dann die Widerstände die Spannung senken ?
Wenn jetzt 2A(NT)/0,04A(LED) Teile komm ich auf 50 LEDS, stimmt das?

@rebel: Das schau ich mir Mal an.

LG Sony

Mal ein anderer Gedanke:

Wenn ich es mit einer Reihenschaltung mache, wäre es doch viel einfacher, da ich ja die Stromstärke nicht so umständlich regulieren müsste?


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2011)

Du solltest bei einem 24V Netzteil bei z.B. roten LEDs auch 11 in Reihe schalten und dann eine Konstantstromquelle oder einen Vorwiderstand zur Strombegrenzung hinsetzen.

Deswegen wählt man ja höhere Spannungen - ich würde sogar bis 48V gehen, da bekommt man noch recht einfach Netzteile und hat zudem noch eine Kleinspannung, die Ströme sind auch gering.

Ohne Strombegrenzung solltest du eine LED jedoch nie betreiben.


----------



## Schelmiii (12. März 2011)

Du musst für jede LED einen Vorwiderstand einbauen. Der soll den Strom begrenzen. Und er nimmt automatisch die zu hohe Spannung weg. Also für 12V brauchst du glaube ich 470 Ohm.
Du musst einfach die Leistung vom Netzteil nehmen. Die ergibt sich aus Spannung mal Stromstärke. Dann rechnest du, was eine LED zusammen mit dem Widerstand an leistung braucht. Und dann teilst du die Leistung des Netzteils durch die Leistung der LED+Widerstand.

Es ist ratsamer, die LEDs an eine Konstantstromquelle zuschließen. Das erhöht die Haltbarkeit. Die Vorschläge vonrebel würde ich mal anschauen.
Die Sache über Widerstände zu regeln reicht oft im Moddingbereich, wo es nichts macht, wenn mal was ausfällt oder wo man schnell eine LED wieder tauschen kann.

Reihenschaltung kannst du vergessen. Angenommen, du nimmst immer 4 LEDs in Reihe. Man kommt auf die ca. 12V. Wenn jetzt aber eine LED kaputt geht, weil der Strom irgendwie zu hoch war, dann gehen alle 4 LEDs nicht mehr. Und da du nicht weißt, welche LED jetzt kaputt ist, musst du alle austauschen.


----------



## King_Sony (12. März 2011)

Ok,

vielen Dank euch beiden 

Ich hätte noch eine kleine Frage: Warum haben die Dinger 4 Pins: Nichia Superflux LED warmweiß 25lm 70° RAIJIN NSPLR70CSS-K1 | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX?

Ich werde aus der Erklärung die auf der Seite ist nicht schlau.

LG sony


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2011)

Nur in seltenen Fällen gibt es eine leitende Verbindung nach einem Defekt des PN Übergang. Das ist nahezu unmöglich, ich hatte bisher keine einzige Diode, die ein Uf von 0V hatte nach einem Defekt.


Eine Reihenschaltung ist sinnvoll und auch nicht falsch, nur weil manche Pfeifen keine Strombegrenzung einbauen, heißt das nicht, dass die reihenweiße kaputt gehen - die gehen nur bei falscher Bemessung oder auch fehlender Strombegrezung oder schlichtweg durch einen Herstellungsdefekt kaputt.


Edit: 

Diese zusätzlichen Pins dienen der mechanischen Stabilität bzw. Abführung der Wärme. Siehe Seite 14 des Datenblatts.

Imho machen solche LEDs in deinem Fall aber gar keinen Sinn, kauf lieber LED Streifen.


----------



## King_Sony (12. März 2011)

Ok, danke.

Ich bestelle mir jetzt einfach Mal 2 Stück. Ich habe noch einen Elektroniksbaukasten rumliegen, da sind noch Widerstände dabei, dann kann ich mir ein Bild von der Leuchtkraft machen.

Noch Mal danke an euch 2


----------



## King_Sony (15. März 2011)

Also wenn ich jetzt eine LED anschließen will, brauch ich folgende Formel:
9V(Batterie)/0,2(200mhA - Batterie) = 45 Ohm?

LG Sony


----------



## King_Sony (15. März 2011)

Also mein 10 und 33 OHm Widerstand sind ganz schön heiß geworden nach ein paar Sekunden. Warum?


----------



## rebel4life (15. März 2011)

Du musst den If deiner LED nehmen und nicht die Kapazität deiner Batterie. 

Zudem musst du auch noch die Uf der LED von deiner Ub abziehen.

Das wären bei rot 2V, sprich wir haben eine Ur von 7V, dazu noch den Strom.

Das dürften 20mA sein.

Sprich wir haben 350Ohm. Da es aber nur 330Ohm und 390Ohm in der e12 Reihe gibt, nehmen wir 390Ohm.


----------



## King_Sony (15. März 2011)

Würdet Ihr lieber die hier nehmen:

Nichia 5mm Power LED weiß 36.5lm 120° NSDW570GS-K1 | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX

oder die heir:

Nichia Superflux LED warmweiß 25lm 70° RAIJIN NSPLR70CSS-K1 | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX

LG Sony


----------



## rebel4life (15. März 2011)

Die sind ja ziemlich teuer. Kauf für sowas doch besser LED Streifen, z.B. bei Pollin sind die sehr billig.


Für größere Mengen würde ich einen Händler aus der Türkei empfehlen, aber der lohnt sich wirklich nur bei größeren Mengen.    Dealextreme oder ebay sind auch gute Bezugsquellen.


----------



## King_Sony (15. März 2011)

Hi,

und worauf sollte ich beim Kauf achten?

EDIT: Wobei die Nichia LEDs überall so teuer sind...

Von der Leistung finde ich iwie nichts vergleichbares oder ich erkenne keine hellen Led's, da fast nie Lumen angegeben sind sondern immer nur mcd....


----------



## King_Sony (16. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt noch Mal nachgerechnet:
Die LED: 60mA und 3,2V

Batterie: 9V

Also Uv= 5,8/0,06 = ~100Ohm

EDIT:

War Mist


----------



## exa (16. März 2011)

ergo würde man 120 Ohm verwenden...


----------



## rebel4life (16. März 2011)

An deinem Widerstand entstehen rund 0,348W, du hast vermutlich einen 1/4W Widerstand, sprich tausch diesen gegen einen 0,5W Widerstand aus und gut.


----------



## King_Sony (16. März 2011)

Aber wo ist dann der Fehler?

Folgendes funktioniert auch oder?


----------



## rebel4life (16. März 2011)

Nein, deine untere Schaltung geht nicht. Du kannst aber 2 LEDs in Reihe schalten und diese mit einem Vorwiderstand versehen.

Eine Parallelschaltung von Halbleitern ist nicht zulässig und führt zu einem Defekt.


----------



## King_Sony (16. März 2011)

Ok, danke dir.

Aber was ist dann wenn ich z.B. zwei Unterschiedliche LED's zusammen betreiben will?

@exa: Du hast doch deine LED's auch parallel geschalten, hast du keine Probleme?


----------



## rebel4life (16. März 2011)

Dann musst du jede LED mit einem Vorwiderstand versehen. Solange If gleich ist kannst du auch unterschiedliche in Reihe schalten.


----------



## exa (16. März 2011)

jup so siehts aus... ich habe vor jeder einzelnen LED einen Vorwidersstand...


----------



## DJ-SK (18. März 2011)

hab grad dieses "how-to" gelesen und muss sagen, dass dieser beitrag echt super ist! 
selbst leihen wie ich können mit diesem "tutorial" was anfangen, jetzt müsste ich nur noch den geeigneten lötkolben besitzen und schon würds losgehen... ^^
ich hab da schon ne idee, wie ich das später mal gebrauchen werde...


----------



## King_Sony (20. März 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Du solltest bei einem 24V Netzteil bei z.B. roten LEDs auch 11 in Reihe schalten und dann eine Konstantstromquelle oder einen Vorwiderstand zur Strombegrenzung hinsetzen.
> 
> Deswegen wählt man ja höhere Spannungen - ich würde sogar bis 48V gehen, da bekommt man noch recht einfach Netzteile und hat zudem noch eine Kleinspannung, die Ströme sind auch gering.
> 
> Ohne Strombegrenzung solltest du eine LED jedoch nie betreiben.



Aber ich muss nicht oder?

Wenn ich jetzt 20 Leds hab, kann ich die alle in Reihe schalten und am Anfang einen Widerstand einbauen?

Und noch Mal zur Anzahl:

Led(60mA, 3,2V)
NT(12V, 2A)

Anzahl = 2000mA/60mA = ~33 -> Also kann ich maximal 33 LED's betreiben? Und wenn ich nur 20 anschließe, dann läuft das Netzteil auch nur bei 2/3 wie empfohlen?

Ist das eigentlich gefährlich?

LG Sony


----------



## exa (20. März 2011)

bei 20 LEDs wird das ziemlich unmöglich bei 12 V, du musst ja bedenken, dass sich die Spannungen addieren in der Reihenschaltung...

Die Anzahl ergibt sich nicht nur aus dem Strom, die Spannung muss mitbedacht werden, selbst bei einer Stromquelle... wobei ich das Wort Stromquelle immer kritisch sehe, denn eine Stromquelle ist nicht wirklich existent, es ist eher eine stromstabilisierte Spannungsquelle

dh wenn du nun ein Uf von 3,2 Volt hast, und 20 LEDs betreiben willst, müsstest du schon 64 Volt nur für die LEDs haben, und dann nochmal ein paar Volt für den Widerstand zur Strombegrenzung. Hier wäre es eher ratsame ine gemischte Schaltung zu verwenden mit je 3 LEDs in Reihe (so werden auch die ganzen professionellen LED-Leisten für 12V geschaltet) und einem Vorwiderstand.

Das wäre dann 3* 3,2 Volt Uf = 9,6Volt
Ur für den Widerstand wäre dann 2,4 Volt... bei 60
mA hätten wir dann einen Widerstand von 40 Ohm, der nächst sinnvolle wäre dann *47 Ohm*


Gefährlich sind 12V und 60 mA noch nicht wirklich, die Spannungsgrenze für Berührungen bei GLEICHspannung beträgt 120V


----------



## salamandabiko (24. März 2011)

Schönes Tut, ich versuche auch mal mein "Glück". Danke vorab für deine Mühe .


----------



## Musikfreak (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Erstmal Danke für den Super Guide.

Aber meine Frage ist, ich hab auch so ein Steckernetzteil aber mit welchen adapter steckst du deine Litze von der LED Leiste mit dem Netzteil an.

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## rebel4life (5. Mai 2011)

In der Regel haben Steckernetzteile einen Hohlstecker, sprich man braucht eine Hohlsteckbuchse. Gibt es als Print, Einbau oder als Kupplung direkt fürs Kabel.


----------



## exa (5. Mai 2011)

so ists...

oder im PC halt ne Molexbuchse


----------



## Musikfreak (6. Mai 2011)

Ok Danke 

Hohlstecker war bei dem Steckernetzteil dabei. Dann such ich mal so eine Hohlsteckbuchse

Yannik


----------



## MTZombie (8. Juli 2012)

JOJO schrieb:


> Zu bedenken ist, das in einer Reihenschaltung die Belastung aufgrund des höheren Widerstandes der Gesamtschaltung die Spannungsquelle höher belastetet wird. Bei einer Parallelschaltung ist hingegen der Gesamtwiderstand der Schaltung kleiner, als der kleinste Einzelwiderstand!


 Wieso sollte die Energiequelle bei einer Reihenschaltung stärker belastet werden?
Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall, denn duch die LED fließt ein Strom von 20mA. Packt man die nun in Reihe hat man bei 3 LEDs einen gemeinsamen Stromfluss von 20mA, am Widerstand müssen dann vllt nur noch 1-2 Volt verbraten werden, nicht wie bisher 7-8 (bei 12 Volt). 
Die Leitung die das Netzteil dann bringen muss sind 12Volt und 20mA, lässt man beide Stränge laufen 40mA. Das ergibt eine Leistung von P=12V*0.02A=240mW, respektive P=12V*0.04A=480mW

Bei einer Parallelschaltung sind das dann bei 3 LEDs aber 60mA bei allen 6 120mA, also das dreifache. P=12V*0.06A=720mW, respektive P=12V*0.12A=1.44W

D.h. die Parallelschaltung braucht die dreifache Leistung und belastet die Energiequelle um das dreifache. Dass dann dadurch auch die dreifache Energie, dividiert durch den Wirkungsgrad (0.6-0.8) des Netzteils aus dem Netz konsumiert wird, muss ich ja nicht erzählen, denn für die Mehrenergie muss man auch mehr bezahlen. 
Bei den winzigen Leistungen ist das vllt noch ok, aber wenn dann mal mehr als 10 LEDs dabei sind die 24/7 laufen könnten, macht das am Ende des jahres schonmal ein >Essen aus.
Und wenn einem bei einer Reihenschaltung von LEDs was kautt geht, hat man schlicht falsch dimensioniert, ich hab bestimmt schon mehrere tausend LEDs in allen Farben verbaut, und alle per Reihenschaltung angeschlossen, bisher ist mir noch nichts kaputt gegangen. (Natürlich immer nur LEDs einer Farbe in Reihe)
Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/111240-bastel-thread-nicht-pc-2.html ab Post #20


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Juli 2012)

*Auf Datum vom Beitrag davor schiel*

*Facepalm*


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Juli 2012)

Oho, ein Thread-Totengräber ist unterwegs, passt auf liebe Forenleichen


----------



## netheral (21. August 2012)

Ich hoffe das ist OK, wenn ich den Thread mal wieder ausgrabe. Nicht, um auf ein uraltes Posting zu antworten sondern um eine Frage loszuwerden, die hier meiner Meinung nach besser angebracht ist als in einem neuen Thema, auch wenn es sich um eine Frage zu einer fertigen Leiste handelt und es nicht explizit die aus dem Tutorial meint.

Damals hatte ich ja schon so meine Problemchen mit der Berechnung der ganzen Geschichte.

Ich hätte nun mal eine Frage zur reinweißen Superflux Leiste, die ich mittlerweile verwende. Bisher habe ich das gute Stück ohne sonstige Maßnahmen ans Netzteil gepackt, indem ich einfach ein beiliegendes Adapterkabel gekappt und an die Enden Crimpkontakte für eine Lüfter-Anschlussbuchse geknallt habe. Das funktioniert auch gut so und ist nicht direkt mein Anliegen. Gerade beginne ich, mich wieder etwas mit Elektrotechnik zu befassen und habe mir noch einmal das Tutorial zu Gemüte geführt.

Vorweg, nur um zu wissen, ob ich hiermit richtig liege:

Das ist die komplette Leiste: SuperFlux LED Leiste, 500mm 12V weiß | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX
Diese Superflux Leisten haben jeweils 3 in Reihe geschaltete Superflux LEDs (sind wohl diese hier Nichia Superflux LED weiß 10lm 100° NSPWR70CSS | im führenden LED-Shop von LUMITRONIX). 
Daten für volle Leuchtleistung: 40 mA bei 3,5 Volt
Wenn ich jetzt den Widerstand berechnen sollte, rechne ich U = R * I *>>>* R = U / I *>>>* R = (12V-(3x3,5V)) / 0,04 A *>>>* R = 37,5 Ohm
Wenn ich nun berechne, wie viel Watt der Widerstand verkraften muss: 1,5V * 0,04 A = 0,06 W = 60 mW 

Falls jemand das sehen will, kann ich gerne versuchen, davon ein Makro Foto rauszuhauen.

Auf der Leiste befindet sich ein SMT Widerstand, der mit 101 bezeichnet ist. Laut einer Runde Google müssten das 100 Ohm sein (10 und eine 0 am Ende zusätzlich).
Wäre jetzt sicher etwas großzügig, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die lieber etwas größere Geschütze auffahren, damit jemand das Ding nicht versehentlich grillt.

*Nun meine 1. Frage:* Habe ich richtig gerechnet? Oder bin ich noch genau so schlau wie damals? 

*Nun meine 2. Frage bzw. mein Problem:* Da ich mehrere Videos gesehen habe, was ein Singlerail Netzteil bei einem Kurzschluss mit dem Bauteil anrichten kann, möchte ich da eine Sicherung vorbauen. JOJO erklärte ja am Anfang bereits, dass sowas ganz sinnig sein kann. Der Hauptgrund: Mein Seasonic X560 ist ein solches SR Gerät, das fast 50 Ampere kann, wenn es will. Daher will ich einfach sicher sein.

Jetzt habe ich mich noch einmal über Feinsicherungen (informiert) und bin bei Reichelt auf 2 Dinge gestoßen:

http://www.reichelt.de/Sicherungsha...8AAAIAACwPq1U0ec8ed561e10daf313649b5d9cab22e8  (Art. Nr.: PL 127100)

Damit ist ja schon klar, dass ich eine  5x20 mm Sicherung brauche. Ist also auch gut versteckbar (z.B. oben hinter dem Frontpanel meines Gehäuses, damit man schnell rankommt).

Hier sind in Frage kommende Feinsicherungen: 5x20mm Feinsicherungen bei reichelt elektronik

Und jetzt die große Frage: Wie berechne ich die Ampere, die eine Leiste verbraucht?

Meine 1. Leiste besteht aus 5x3 in reihe geschalteten LEDs der o.g. Sorte.
Die 2. Leiste, die vorne am PC angebracht ist, um Schattenwurf etc. etwas zu mildern, besteht aus 2x3 in reihe geschalteten LEDs.
Macht unterm Strich dann 7x3 in Reihe geschalteten LEDs.

_---------- nachtr. Einschub Anfang
*Edit:*_ _ Ich habe vor, die beiden LED Strips einfach mit Verbindungen zu versehen, die es in dem Shop gibt. Das wären dann die 7x 3 LEDs.
Wenn eine LED jetzt 40 mA = 0,04 A hat, dann hätte ich doch 7 x 0,04 A = 0,28, da sich ja die Stromstärke in einer Reihenschaltung nicht kumuliert, oder?
D.h. ich würde einfach die nächst größere Feinsicherung bei Reichelt nehmen: FLINK 0,4A - Feinsicherung 5x20mm, flink 0,4A bei reichelt elektronik
Oder rechne ich da absoluten Bullshit zusammen? Ich meine: Ich könntes einfach testen: Kaufen und sehen, ob das Ding abfliegt.  Aber das ist mir ehrlichgesagt zu riskant...
Könnte ich auch z.B. einfach 1 Ampere nehmen? Ich meine, wenn so viel Saft auf den Kabeln ist, fängt es ja nicht direkt an zu brutzeln und die Sicherung löst trotzdem aus, oder? Verwende Kabel mit 0,25 mm² für LEDs.
---------- __nachtr. __Einschub Ende_ 

In einem Shop (LED-Shop.com) habe ich gelesen, dass von 15 - 30 LEDs ca. 1AT gebraucht wird. Was bedeutet AT? Ich finde nur Widerstände auf Reichelt.de, die mit Ampere (A) gekennzeichnet sind. Ich würde das ganze aber sicherheitshalber nochmal berechnen, da die Superflux sicherlich etwas stromhungriger sind als die normalen LEDs. Sind auch so sau hell, dass ich die Plexiabdeckung von der Aluleiste angeschliffen habe, damit sie nicht zu stark reinhauen. Dafür ist halt einfach die Ausleuchtung, also der Abstrahlwinkel, bombig und man erreicht mit 2 geschickt platzierten Leisten wirklich jeden Winkel der ganzen Kiste.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Und was passiert, wenn so eine Sicherung durchbrät? Ich verstehe es so, dass dann einfach der Stromkreis unterbrochen ist und das NT quasi auch keinen Strom mehr liefern kann, weil der Kreis nicht geschlossen ist. Am I right?

Vielen Dank schonmal, wenn sich hier jemand die Mühe macht, den Kram zu analysieren.  Wie gesagt, mit dem SR Netzteil ist mir die Gefahl zu hoch, dass die ganze Sache anfängt zu brennen.

Grüße
netheral


----------



## exa (21. August 2012)

netheral schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist OK, wenn ich den Thread mal wieder ausgrabe. Nicht, um auf ein uraltes Posting zu antworten sondern um eine Frage loszuwerden, die hier meiner Meinung nach besser angebracht ist als in einem neuen Thema, auch wenn es sich um eine Frage zu einer fertigen Leiste handelt und es nicht explizit die aus dem Tutorial meint.
> 
> Damals hatte ich ja schon so meine Problemchen mit der Berechnung der ganzen Geschichte.
> 
> ...



Theoretisch schon richtig gerechnet, die Frage ist halt, ob du die richtigen Daten hast. es könnte auch sein, dass man absichtlich einen zu hohen Widerstand genaommen hat , einfach aus Kostengründen. 100 Ohm ist halt ein Allerweltswiderstand, den man sehr billig bekommt.



netheral schrieb:


> *Nun meine 2. Frage bzw. mein Problem:* Da ich mehrere Videos gesehen habe, was ein Singlerail Netzteil bei einem Kurzschluss mit dem Bauteil anrichten kann, möchte ich da eine Sicherung vorbauen. JOJO erklärte ja am Anfang bereits, dass sowas ganz sinnig sein kann. Der Hauptgrund: Mein Seasonic X560 ist ein solches SR Gerät, das fast 50 Ampere kann, wenn es will. Daher will ich einfach sicher sein.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mich noch einmal über Feinsicherungen (informiert) und bin bei Reichelt auf 2 Dinge gestoßen:
> 
> ...



Ein Netzteil liefert nur immer so viel Strom, wie angefordert wird. In einem Kurzschlussfall ist das natürlich ziemlich viel, aber ein Netzteil wird nicht einfach mal so 50 A durch eine Leitung jagen.

Mit einer Feinsicherung bist du auf der sicheren Seite, und dein Strom ist auch theoretisch richtig berechnet. Aber auch hier ist die Frage, ob es sich um die richtigen Daten handelt, da du ja nur vermutest, dass diese LEDs verbaut sind.

Die 0,4A Sicherung sollte ausreichen... dann wird wie von dir vermutet der Stromkreis unterbrochen, und du musst die Sicherung auswechseln, und schauen, was das durchbrennen verursacht hat...


----------



## netheral (21. August 2012)

Danke dir für die Antwort.  Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, dass es sich um die LEDs handelt, weil es exakt die gleiche Bezeichnung ist. Würde ja auch zu 100 Ohm passen soweit das Ganze. Ich glaube, ich nehme einfach noch eine Amperzahl höher oder gleich 1 A. Dann wird das NT wohl nichts gegrillt, wenn ganz kurz 1 A anliegt und dann ist ja sofort die Geschichte unterbrochen, weshalb das NT dann schlicht und ergreifend keinen Strom mehr liefern kann. 
Ist ja nur für den absoluten Notfall. Ich denke nicht, dass die Qualitäts LEDs auf den Leisten so schnell den geist aufgeben. Aber Vorsicht ist mir lieber als Nachsicht in diesem Fall.  Wie gesagt, ich habe Videos gesehen, die zeigen, was passiert, wenn ein Kurzschluss geschieht, da Single Rail Netzteile keinen Überspannungsschutz verbaut haben, wie schon im NT Diskussionsthread seitenweise abgehandelt wurde. Eigentlich blöd. Hätte im Nachhinein lieber mehr Rails, dafür 1 - 2 % weniger Effizienz, aber mehr Sicherheit, falls mal ein Kurzschluss entsteht.


----------



## netheral (28. August 2012)

Eine kurze Frage habe ich noch, wenn es OK ist:

Jemand schrieb, dass eine durchgebrannte LED ohne Widerstand leitet - also jedes andere Bauteil im Stromkreis mehr Spannung bekommt. Also würden, wenn bei 3 in reihe geschalteten LEDs in meinem Verständnis nach dem Defekt einer LED die anderen kurz darauf folgen und somit würde nur noch der Widerstand im Stromkreis überleben.

Was passiert dann mit dem Widerstand?
Wenn er z.B. 0,5 Watt Belastbarkeit hat, müsste er ja ebenso zerstört werden?
Sollte er zerstört werden: Habe ich dann einen Kurzschluss oder wird bei einem kaputten Widerstand der Stromkreis an der Stelle unterbrochen?

Bzw. kennt jemand eine gute Seite, wo man sich solches Basiswissen aneignen kann? Ich finde nur entweder völlig komplizierte Wikipedia Einträge oder allgemeine Infos. So feinheiten wie das Verhalten bei Überlastung habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden, bleibe aber natürlich selber weiter auf der Suche.
Bzw2. gibt es vielleicht ein gutes Buch für sowas? Also jetzt nicht als Schulbuch sondern als Buch für Themeninteressierte. Also so ein Buch, wie es das auch für Programmiersprachen gibt?


----------



## exa (28. August 2012)

durchgebrannt stimmt so nicht ganz...

Eher dauerhaft rekombiniert (durchgeschlagen)... dann wird der Halbleiter zum Leiter, und die ganze Geschichte wird zum Kurzschluss. das kann andere Bauteile beeinträchtigen ist aber unwahrscheinlich, da das Bonding einer LED wie eine Sicherung wirkt und dann tatsächlich durchbrennt. Der Kurzschluss ist also nur von kurzer Dauer.

Ich habe es dennoch angesprochen, weil ich im Tut die maximale Sicherheit angeben wollte, was die LED Verschaltung betrifft.

Ja ein Widerstand der zu hoch belastet wird, fackelt ab... der Stromkreis ist dann unterbrochen, und es fließt kein Strom mehr.

Puh wo man Laienverständliches Wissen herbekommt... also so ein richtig gutes Einsteigerbuch kenne ich jetz nicht...


----------



## Kusanar (9. März 2016)

*Schaufel schwing, grab, grab, grab*

*plock*

Hm, da ist was festes... *mit der Schaufel drauftipp* *plock*

Das sieht aus wie ein Holzdeckel... moment, mal den Dreck wegwischen. *wisch, säuber*

Oha, da steht "Forenleiche 2009 - 2012" drauf. Mal den Deckel abheben ... *quiiiieeeeeetsch*


- To Be Continued -

--------------------


@exa: Bei irgendeiner Änderung im Forum sind wohl die Bilder vom Startpost verschwunden, hast du die noch und könntest du die bitte nochmal einbinden, falls ja?


----------

